
Ask HN: What is your blog and why should I read it? - jppope
Looking for awesome new places to read things written by actual human beings.<p>So where can I find your blog? why is it awesome? And why should I (and everyone else) read it?
======
PStamatiou
[https://paulstamatiou.com/](https://paulstamatiou.com/)

Been running this site for about 15 years now and while I don't post often
it's usually long-form detailed articles on a broad range of
hardware/software/tech/design topics that take me a few months of spare time:

Getting started with security keys (15k words)
[https://paulstamatiou.com/getting-started-with-security-
keys...](https://paulstamatiou.com/getting-started-with-security-keys/)

Building a Lightroom PC (30k words) [https://paulstamatiou.com/building-a-
windows-10-lightroom-ph...](https://paulstamatiou.com/building-a-
windows-10-lightroom-photo-editing-pc/)

I also host my photography and frequently updated gear/stuff/software-i-use
pages like: [https://paulstamatiou.com/stuff-i-
use/](https://paulstamatiou.com/stuff-i-use/)

~~~
DamnInteresting
We seem to be on similar arcs, you and I: I have a site I've been running for
about 15 years now which mostly features long-form detailed articles. Mine
(damninteresting.com) is built on blog software, though its not very "bloggy,"
as it's seldom autobiographical.

~~~
silexia
I also have had a blog (joelx.com) for 15 years with 7000 posts. I like
damninteresting.com, I have seen it before and recognize the name as having
articles I enjoy! I have done a few long form articles but it is more just
quick notes on things.

------
tkainrad
Great thread! I sometimes wish there was a variant of Hacker News that only
had blog posts written by individuals.

Mine is [https://tkainrad.dev](https://tkainrad.dev)

I think you should read my blog because I invest _a lot_ of effort into my
posts. Not sure why I do that, as there is no reward except growing Google
Analytics numbers.

My three most successful articles have been

\- Managing my personal knowledge base: [https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-
my-personal-knowledge-ba...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/managing-my-personal-
knowledge-base/)

\- Setting up a Linux Workstation for Software Development:
[https://tkainrad.dev/posts/setting-up-linux-
workstation/](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/setting-up-linux-workstation/)

\- Using Hugo, GitLab Pages, and Cloudflare to create and run this Website:
[https://tkainrad.dev/posts/using-hugo-gitlab-pages-and-
cloud...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/using-hugo-gitlab-pages-and-cloudflare-
to-create-and-run-this-website/)

For the past couple of months, I have been working on a side project that uses
Django, VueJS, and has to do with the use of key combinations. So in the
future, you can expect technical posts about these technologies and posts
about this domain.

~~~
polote
> I sometimes wish there was a variant of Hacker News that only had blog posts
> written by individuals

I agree I tried to do it here :
[http://luap.info:4000/links](http://luap.info:4000/links)

Basically I'm taking all the links published into HN and I'm filtering the
domains which are news domains or appear too frequently, but that is still a
lot of links, so I'm not calling it a success yet

~~~
tkainrad
That's cool! At some point, I myself thought about making a clone of HN that
just filters out everything that is not a blog post. However, I couldn't come
up with a solid filter criteria.

I agree that your method is not quite there yet, still a lot of large domains
(airbnb.com, spiegel.de, spectator.co,...), but you started and that is
already more than I ever did ;)

I would suggest including the HN metadata, such as the number of upvotes and
comments. These are, in combination with the title, important criteria for me
whether I click on something or not.

~~~
polote
Thank you, the filtering is the issue, and as you I haven't found a way to
filter all big sites.

The filters I'm using are :

\- the same user who post too often

\- domain too frequent

\- a list of blacklist words in the title

\- a list of blacklisted domains

I already filter about 80% of links I would say (which is few enough to go
through the list every day, about 200 posts)

About the HN meta data, I don't think it is a good idea to keep the upvotes,
because this is exactly where the issue is, if you see a post with low upvotes
people tend to not read it, doesn't mean it is not interesting, and for the
comments same for not displaying the number, but you can still access the hn
comment page by clicking on 'hn link'

~~~
pkalinowski
Alexa rankings might be helpful. Small websites have low rankings

------
shadowsun7
[https://commoncog.com/blog/](https://commoncog.com/blog/) I write mostly
about career moats.

I wrote a post about the Metagame that was on HN's front page a few weeks ago.
But the context in which that post exists is actually in the context of smart
thinking in one's career.

My hard rule with the blog is that I should (as much as possible) write only
about things I can verify through practice. None of that 'it sounds insightful
because it is novel, but actually I came up with it in the shower and I've not
actually tested it in real life'.

It makes it a little difficult to write these days, as I'm doing a lot of
thinking, reading, and experimenting around the recession. I should have more
in a few months.

~~~
_xander
Wow, this makes for fantastic reading. The ideas you're floating on job
security, career capital and moats articulate something I've seen through
countless hours of LinkedIn scanning and personal experience, but packaged
into digestible lessons. This is empiricism leading to radical thinking.

My only comment, in the form of a sticker warning, would be that thinking
about the world purely via a lens of pragmatism (e.g. 'winner takes all', 'be
mission agnostic', etc.) and performance (e.g. 'maximally optimise your career
capital', etc.) can cause burnout. Or it did for me at least. This is because
it can simultaneously build cynicism (cyclical negative thinking patterns) and
impossible personal goals (confirming experiences of failure or struggle). The
heuristic isn't worth that sacrifice, even if it leads you to the "right"
answer.

------
jefftk
[https://www.jefftk.com/](https://www.jefftk.com/)

I write about making music, building things, software, contra dance, effective
altruism, parenting, weird ideas, and anything else I think of.

Posts I've written that have been popular here:

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/let-people-move-to-jobs](https://www.jefftk.com/p/let-people-move-to-jobs)

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/shared-cache-is-going-away](https://www.jefftk.com/p/shared-cache-is-going-away)

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/how-to-parent-more-predictably](https://www.jefftk.com/p/how-to-parent-more-predictably)

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/survey-of-historical-stock-advice](https://www.jefftk.com/p/survey-of-historical-stock-advice)

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/taking-someone-aside](https://www.jefftk.com/p/taking-someone-aside)

* [https://www.jefftk.com/p/programmers-should-plan-for-lower-p...](https://www.jefftk.com/p/programmers-should-plan-for-lower-pay)

~~~
justusthane
As a contra dancer, I'm thrilled to find this! Your Bleach blog post is also
very handy, and I'm looking forward to exploring more.

~~~
jefftk
All my posts about contra dance:
[https://www.jefftk.com/news/contra](https://www.jefftk.com/news/contra)

Bleach post:
[https://www.jefftk.com/p/bleach](https://www.jefftk.com/p/bleach)

------
umaar
I make Dev Tips: [https://umaar.com/dev-tips/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/) a
place to share little tips primarily with DevTools. Currently at 200+ tips.

Few other random things I've written:

* The Benefits of Speaking at Tech Conferences: [https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/the-benefits-of-speaking-a...](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/the-benefits-of-speaking-at-tech-conferences-c36348c50ac1/)

* Data Visualisation with 1 Billion Shazam Music Recognitions: [https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/data-visualisation-with-1-...](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/data-visualisation-with-1-billion-shazam-music-recognitions-90728df3a8c9/)

* Open Source: Learning new code techniques and concepts: [https://umaar.com/dev-tips/200-learning-from-open-source/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/200-learning-from-open-source/)

* Programmatically creating images with the CSS Paint API: [https://www.sitepen.com/blog/programmatically-create-images-...](https://www.sitepen.com/blog/programmatically-create-images-with-the-css-paint-api/)

~~~
ninkendo
I checked out your first link (on an iPhone) and all I saw was a mailing list
signup form taking up the whole screen.

I always wanted to ask people who do things like this on their websites:

Why?

Why if I’ve never even seen your site, do you think that the _first_ thing I
want to do is divulge my email address to you and receive spam?

I don’t know even one thing about your site yet. Haven’t read word #1 from
headline #1 of article #1 yet, but you seem to think my real goal is to get
email from you.

I mean, do you get actual people who do that? Not bots that submit random
emails to random fields, but real people who sign up for mailing lists without
having read a single article?

At least it’s not a dialog that renders on a delay after I’ve been reading
something for 5 seconds, I guess. You’re honest enough to show me the signup
link right off the bat so I know to close the tab, so thanks for that.

(Sorry if I seem overly angry about this... I actually kinda am, because I
remember a time when this wasn’t nearly ubiquitous on every damned weblog. My
policy is to always close the tab when I get an email signup form, and so far
I’m sticking to that.)

~~~
umaar
Sorry you feel that way. I'm an independent creator and agree there's lots of
room for improvement on everything I build, sometimes I do the thing that
works/is quickest to do, move on, and then revisit when I have time - the
design of the site, web optimisation techniques, a11y best practices, offline
support, less gimmicky call-to-actions, marking deprecated features are
examples of things I defo want to prioritise and get done - but I agree with
you, I don't want to annoy anyone so I should focus what you mentioned first.

Btw using mobile emulation I tried iPhone 5/SE/6/7/8/X, and on none of those
did the signup form take up the whole screen. Maybe it's because the emulation
doesn't have browser frames? Either way will eventually shrink that down so it
doesn't occupy so much screen real estate.

> Why if I’ve never even seen your site, do you think that the first thing I
> want to do is divulge my email address to you and receive spam?

Don't know why you think my emails are spam! I think there are nicer way to
convey your message, but appreciate you are sharing your thoughts. I myself
often use uBlock origin to select + remove sticky headers/sidebars/ads which
often detract from the main reading experience.

~~~
dhagz
> I myself often use uBlock origin to select + remove sticky
> headers/sidebars/ads which often detract from the main reading experience.

So then the question arises: why do you have a popup on your site that does
exactly that?

~~~
umaar
To answer your q (btw it's not a popup), I tried to explain in my comment
you're replying to:

> sometimes I do the thing that works/is quickest to do, move on, and then
> revisit when I have time

Knowing me, it was probably something where, at the time of building (2015), I
saw elsewhere - naively assumed it was a good idea/it works, copied it and
moved on. I didn't give it as much thought as I could have. Now it's a case to
prioritise that and improve it, along with some other much needed
optimisations.

~~~
pc86
I wouldn't worry about it. It's something almost all blogs do, because it
works! HN is the minority in... just about everything, but particularly how
they feel about folks promoting their own work. 99.9% of readers just close
the popup if they don't want to sign up. You're not driving anyone away who
wasn't going to pick some other random thing to get overly angry about anyway.

------
extremelearning
I am a statistician / data scientist who blogs about nifty sampling methods,
which are frequently used in rendering computer graphics such as: ray-tracing
(via Quasi-Monte Carlo methods), object placement, dithering, etc...

[http://www.extremelearning.com.au](http://www.extremelearning.com.au)

All these methods try to find the most efficient sampling techniques that
minimize various undesirable effects such as aliasing.

Techniques and topics include: blue noise distributions; low discrepancy
quasirandom sequences; orthogonal grid-based sampling; and even-sampling on
the surface of n-spheres.

My most favourite articles (two of which have previously been featured on HN)
include:

* "The unreasonable effectiveness of quasirandom sequences" [http://extremelearning.com.au/unreasonable-effectiveness-of-...](http://extremelearning.com.au/unreasonable-effectiveness-of-quasirandom-sequences/)

* "A new method to construct isotropic blue noise with uniform projections" [http://extremelearning.com.au/isotropic-blue-noise-point-set...](http://extremelearning.com.au/isotropic-blue-noise-point-sets/)

* "Evenly distributing points on a sphere" [http://extremelearning.com.au/evenly-distributing-points-on-...](http://extremelearning.com.au/evenly-distributing-points-on-a-sphere/)

I hope that someone finds some of these useful and interesting. ;)

~~~
blackbear_
Very interesting topics, but I had to search the source to find your RSS feed!

~~~
extremelearning
Thanks! To be honest, I hadn't previously made it prominent as I thought RSS
had basically died several years ago. However, based on the multiple comments
in this parent thread, evidently RSS is still alive and well. So I'll
definitely update my blog now to make it more visible!

------
timmb
While I have all the bloggers - please can I ask you to remember adding an RSS
feed to your blog? This is what makes it possible for those like me to keep
returning for the occasional new post.

~~~
nabn
And published date too, please!

~~~
weinzierl
If I remember correctly then patio11 argued strongly against adding anything
that dates your posts and write _" evergreen content"_ instead. From a reader
perspective I never understood this: I much prefer if there is a date right at
the top, under the headline. From a user perspective I also don't like to see
ads, I don't like to be asked to sign up for a newsletter or to subscribe to a
Youtube channel but I guess it's all necessary evil that's done for the
business.

~~~
aglionby
I guess it depends on what you're writing about: tech might benefit more from
a date than philosophy. I'm sure he's written multiple times about this, but
patio11 has a thread you might be referring to here
[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1234141833661440001](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1234141833661440001)
.

------
DoreenMichele
I run a whole bunch of blogs, but the ones that people seem most interested in
are the ones about homelessness. Those include:

San Diego Homeless Survival Guide
[https://sandiegohomelesssurvivalguide.blogspot.com/](https://sandiegohomelesssurvivalguide.blogspot.com/)

Street Life Solutions
[https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/](https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/)

The Genevieve Files
[https://genevievefiles.blogspot.com/](https://genevievefiles.blogspot.com/)

Pocket Puter [https://www.pocketputer.com/](https://www.pocketputer.com/)

What Helps The Homeless
[http://whathelpsthehomeless.blogspot.com/](http://whathelpsthehomeless.blogspot.com/)

(I will add this is also pertinent, though less obviously so:
[https://writepay.blogspot.com/](https://writepay.blogspot.com/))

------
Dicey84
[https://www.walkedtheblueline.com](https://www.walkedtheblueline.com)

It will document my 10 year journey as a Police Officer in Australia and
transition back into the real world. (plus it gives me a document of my time
before is dispaears into eternity)

The other half will be interviews/profiles of other former officers that have
moved on / medically retired with pstd and how leaving the force has effected
them.

It may not be the most admired occupation by some, but the after effects can
often lead to suicide, so I am to hopefully make it a place that may offer
some others some hope.

Feel free to sign up, hopefully should have posts coming this week.

~~~
_curious_
Interesting topic and motive. Hope the first couple steps you've taken become
a journey of a thousand. Do you work in tech now or what brings you to HN? I'm
always interested in people explicitly outside tech on here...

~~~
Dicey84
I did start an IT degree in the old job until they cut the study funding, but
have always been a bit of a tinkerer/maker.

But now I'm selling comms and tactical tech back into the LE community. So I
get to still play with all the toys, without the responsibility.

------
au246
Hello HN, long time lurker here, first time posting. I blog over at
[https://www.caribbeansignal.com](https://www.caribbeansignal.com)

My blog covers topics that are rarely covered or looked at by MSM in the
Caribbean. For example, I've been collecting and compiling murder rates and
fuel prices - going back a few years - for one island (and slowly branching
out to another). I've also looked at the number of KFC's per capita across the
region, and also compared prices for a Zinger sandwhich across the Caribbean
in USD Dollars (something similar to the Big Mac Index, helpful for PPP
analysis but not conclusive as its just one item).

Recently, I've been looking at COVID-19 in the Caribbean and have a few
articles up (doctors per capita, tracking confirmed cases via:
[https://covid19.caribbeansignal.com](https://covid19.caribbeansignal.com))

Be safe!

------
ggambetta
[http://gabrielgambetta.com](http://gabrielgambetta.com)

Not a blog, and you probably shouldn't read it. I have a few article series
that have become relatively popular:

\- The multiplayer architecture articles, about Client Side Prediction, Server
Reconciliation, and Entity Interpolation: [https://gabrielgambetta.com/client-
server-game-architecture....](https://gabrielgambetta.com/client-server-game-
architecture.html)

\- The A* articles, going over graph search in general and deriving A* in a
natural way: [https://gabrielgambetta.com/generic-
search.html](https://gabrielgambetta.com/generic-search.html)

\- Computer Graphics from scratch, inspired on the lectures I gave in
university. Develops both a raytracer and a rasterizer from scratch. Soon to
be an actual physical book by No Starch Press:
[https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-
scratch/i...](https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-
scratch/introduction.html)

I also have a bunch of unrelated technical ideas (a different way to write
game remakes, a code-golf raytracer), and a bit about my novel (both about the
creative and technical processes).

~~~
halftheopposite
I have read your articles over and over and just keep getting back to them
whenever I'm in need of inspiration. They are really well written, have the
right pace to follow up and are well illustrated!

The one on client-server game architecture motivated me to start
[https://github.com/halftheopposite/tosios](https://github.com/halftheopposite/tosios)
(still a WIP and a very naive implementation, but working on it).

Thank you for your work!

~~~
ggambetta
Thanks for your kind words, I'm glad that you've found my articles useful :)

------
mihirchronicles
Mine is [https://themihirchronicles.com/](https://themihirchronicles.com/) and
purposed to take notes that I can share with others.

* On Product Management: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-product-management](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-product-management)

* On Asking Questions: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-asking-questions](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-asking-questions)

* On Deliberate Practice: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-deliberate-practice](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-deliberate-practice)

* On Writing Well: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-writing-well](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-writing-well)

* On Rhetorical Devices: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-rhetorical-devices](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-rhetorical-devices)

* On Becoming A Craftsman: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-becoming-craftsman](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-becoming-craftsman)

* On Tribes & Ideologies [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-tribes-ideologies](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-tribes-ideologies):

* On Independent Thinking: [https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-independent-thinking](https://themihirchronicles.com/blog/on-independent-thinking)

I also share my book summaries here
[https://themihirchronicles.com/bookshelf](https://themihirchronicles.com/bookshelf).

~~~
anovick
Just read "On Rhetorical Devices" and liked it! Note that some of the linked
pages aren't served due to GitHub Pages being temporarily down (at the time of
writing of this comment).

~~~
mihirchronicles
Yep, it looks like it is back up again! And, thank you!

------
danShumway
[https://danshumway.com](https://danshumway.com)

[https://danshumway.com/rss.xml](https://danshumway.com/rss.xml)

Most of my posts are about technical topics, but they rarely end up being pure
tutorials; they're usually relating back to system design, projects/games, or
current events.

My blog also features no Javascript requirements and no tracking of any kind,
including Google Analytics. I'm in the middle of a rewrite that will make it
even smaller and faster to load, and that will eventually get rid of even the
minimal Cloudflare cookie.

\----

Posts I'm proud of:

\- [https://danshumway.com/blog/gamasutra-
vulnerabilities/](https://danshumway.com/blog/gamasutra-vulnerabilities/):
Breaking down multiple security vulnerabilities in the game industry blogging
platform, Gamasutra.

\- [https://danshumway.com/blog/chrome-
autoplay/](https://danshumway.com/blog/chrome-autoplay/): A pretty extensive
overview about why the Indie Games industry freaked out about Chrome's Web
Audio changes.

\- [https://danshumway.com/blog/design-is-
implementation/](https://danshumway.com/blog/design-is-implementation/): A
technical deep dive into how I built an internally consistent time-travel
simulation for a video game, Loop Thesis.

~~~
AndrewStephens
I just wanted to say I really like the format of your site - particularly your
implementation of sidenotes.

~~~
danShumway
Thanks!

For anyone reading this who wants more information on how they work without
needing to dig through the site's source code, there's a quick demo I have up
on JSFiddle. This was written a while ago, I suspect there are easier ways to
make this work today.

\- Asides using only floats:
[http://jsfiddle.net/danShumway/0wqkk578/](http://jsfiddle.net/danShumway/0wqkk578/)

There are a few irritations I have with the sidenotes that I want to clear up
in the redesign (specifically for mobile readers), so this implementation
might get tweaked a little bit in the future.

The hanging quotes are probably the part of this site I'm most proud of.
They're pure HTML/CSS and render as smart quotes, but if you select the text
to copy, you'll get normal straight quotes, which makes pasting into sites
like HN slightly nicer and more consistent. The implementation was kind of
cobbled together from a couple of other sites, and then extended to be more
robust and support a few edge-case scenarios.

\- Hanging quotes both at the start and within paragraphs:
[http://jsfiddle.net/danShumway/36jag4o2/](http://jsfiddle.net/danShumway/36jag4o2/)

~~~
AndrewStephens
That great. I wanted the same sort of formatting for my blog so I started with
the Tufte CSS project but I think I like your implementation better. If I was
to start again I would probably steal your ideas.

I love sidenotes in general but they tend to break down on vertically oriented
mobile devices. It took me ages come up with a solution and even then I am not
really happy with it.

~~~
dyates
The best solution I've seen for making sidenotes responsive is to move them
into the body text. Examples:

[http://craftinginterpreters.com/a-map-of-the-
territory.html](http://craftinginterpreters.com/a-map-of-the-territory.html)

[https://www.martigeon.com/textbook-themed-
webdesign/](https://www.martigeon.com/textbook-themed-webdesign/)

I'm not sure how well this would work for shorter notes though.

~~~
AndrewStephens
Those are both very nicely designed sites.

I ended up doing pretty much the same thing. It doesn't work so well for
footnotes that are supposed to be linked to a particular work though.

Here is an example from my site with both footnotes and sidenotes[0]. I style
the sidenotes to be distinct from normal paragraphs, which can look great or
weird depending on the content.

[0]
[https://sheep.horse/2017/10/how_you_are_reading_this_page.ht...](https://sheep.horse/2017/10/how_you_are_reading_this_page.html)

------
swyx
I'm at [https://www.swyx.io/writing/](https://www.swyx.io/writing/)

I write about Frontend dev (React/Svelte/Tailwind/etc) and Node/Serverless,
but my best pieces are junior/intermediate dev career advice stuff and that
has frontpaged HN a few times

\- [https://www.swyx.io/writing/learn-in-
public](https://www.swyx.io/writing/learn-in-public)

\- [https://www.swyx.io/writing/svelte-
static](https://www.swyx.io/writing/svelte-static)

\- [https://www.swyx.io/writing/coronavirus-
recession/](https://www.swyx.io/writing/coronavirus-recession/)

\- [https://www.swyx.io/writing/writing-mise-en-
place/](https://www.swyx.io/writing/writing-mise-en-place/)

\- [https://www.swyx.io/writing/markdown-
mistakes/](https://www.swyx.io/writing/markdown-mistakes/)

~~~
ivov_dev
Thank you for your writings! Your "Learn in Public" gist inspired me to do so:
[https://ivov.dev/](https://ivov.dev/)

~~~
swyx
nice! the key is to start and keep going and going and going and going :)
you'll figure it out as you go.

------
k__
[https://dev.to/kayis](https://dev.to/kayis)

I started writing 2017 as a new years resolution.

Back in the days I mostly wrote about things that I encountered in my daily
development work and saw people struggle with or I struggled with myself.
Webpack, React, etc.

It helped me to understand things by writing explanations for other people.

2019 I started to get offerings from companies to write for them, that moved
the focus from my own problems in frontend development to the problems of
other people. I wrote a few interesting pieces about APIs.

Today I make most of my money by writing for different companies all over the
world, often I don't find the time to create my own content anymore, so my
blog is often filled with guest posts.

On the one hand it's sad, because it goes more into the agency direction than
into the influencer direction, but on the other hand I make good money with
writing, and normally writers aren't paid well, so I got that going for me,
haha.

------
kiwicopple
Nice to see these sort of posts popping up on HN. I've been enjoying HN the
past few weeks - a lot of community related posts and engagement.

Honestly I don't have much worth reading on my blog. But I see a lot of posts
about the "best way to store knowledge" \- org-mode, roam, zettelkasten,
markdown etc.

My blog isn't worth reading because that's exactly what I use it for. If
you're looking for a way to [1] take notes, [2] keep track of links you
enjoyed reading, or [3] save links to things you want to learn about in the
future, then I recommend doing it in your blog.

At the end of your life you'll be able to look back at your own personal
wikipedia of knowledge.

Posts (maybe) worth reading:

* Design tips for developers: [https://paul.copplest.one/blog/design.html](https://paul.copplest.one/blog/design.html) (was fairly controversial when I posted it previously)

* My previous company's tech stack: [https://paul.copplest.one/blog/nimbus-tech-2019-04.html#tech...](https://paul.copplest.one/blog/nimbus-tech-2019-04.html#tech-stack)

Also a currently-unmaintained site:
[https://mentalmodels.co](https://mentalmodels.co)

~~~
Tepix
Interesting. Could you add an RSS feed?

~~~
kiwicopple
I realised overnight that it's easiest to just subscribe to the github
commits:
[https://github.com/kiwicopple/paul.copplest.one/commits/mast...](https://github.com/kiwicopple/paul.copplest.one/commits/master.atom)

------
archibaldJ
[https://0a.io/](https://0a.io/)

I write about death. (Also have had explanatory articles here and there too)

I plan to write more about death and liberal arts stuff in years to come.

some notable past articles:

* [https://0a.io/chapter1/calculus-explained.html](https://0a.io/chapter1/calculus-explained.html) (2014)

* [https://0a.io/chapter1/boolean-satisfiability-problem-or-sat...](https://0a.io/chapter1/boolean-satisfiability-problem-or-sat-in-5-minutes.html) (2015)

* [https://0a.io/chapter2/yc-interview-screwed-up.html](https://0a.io/chapter2/yc-interview-screwed-up.html) (2018)

* [https://0a.io/chapter2/death.html](https://0a.io/chapter2/death.html) (2019)

* [https://0a.io/chapter2/death1.html](https://0a.io/chapter2/death1.html) (2019)

[the death series currently go all the way to 4]

* [https://archy.sh/post/metamodernism-in-a-Canton-Dance-theatr...](https://archy.sh/post/metamodernism-in-a-Canton-Dance-theatre.html) (2020)

------
thejoeflow
[https://thejoeflow.com/blog](https://thejoeflow.com/blog)

I write about...books. I don't think there's much point to reading it unless
you've already read the book I'm talking about.

I mostly do it because I found I use to read books and then never talk about
them or think about them afterwards so I would just forget about the book
after a little while. I figured that writing something down about the book
would help clarify my thoughts on it and I could remember it better.

I also wanted to build something with spring boot and kotlin so this was it.

~~~
AndrewStephens
Is there anywhere on your site where I can see a complete list of your reviews
in one place? I like your essays, I occasionally do the same thing and I think
it has made me a more attentive reader.

~~~
thejoeflow
No - unfortunately you can only do so by clicking on the "Archive" dropdown
and browsing through the years/months...something I will add soon though!

Appreciate the feedback

~~~
AndrewStephens
I ended up implementing a primitive tag cloud[0] to keep track of different
topics.

[0]
[https://sheep.horse/tagcloud.html#book](https://sheep.horse/tagcloud.html#book)

~~~
thejoeflow
That's a nice feature. I would also have to start tagging my posts I guess
haha.

------
simonw
[https://simonwillison.net/](https://simonwillison.net/) \- been running it
since 2002(!). Tag cloud telling you what it's about here:
[https://simonwillison.net/tags/](https://simonwillison.net/tags/)

Read it if you're interested in Python, JavaScript, web application security,
web application architecture (scaling etc), weird little museums, other random
projects I'm working on.

~~~
softwaredoug
Good to hear from you again Simon! Any weird little virtual museums you could
recommend?

\- Doug Turnbull

~~~
simonw
I've not really dug into online virtual museums yet! I've been wondering if I
could convince any of the physical ones to run a video-chat tour though...

------
Symmetry
[http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/](http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/)

I basically just write about whatever I'm interested in.

Here's a sequence I did on rocket engines and what is fundamentally different
between chemical propulsion, electric propulsion, nuclear propulsion, etc.

[http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2015/03/rockets-
some...](http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2015/03/rockets-some-
basics.html)

Here's something I wrote on how language can influence and distort our
perception of danger. It got picked up by Atomic Rockets.

[http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2019/06/sometimes-
yo...](http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2019/06/sometimes-you-need-new-
word.html)

~~~
hacym
You are aware of the typo in the URL, right? Otherwise, interesting stuff!

~~~
Symmetry
Well, the URL I wanted wasn't available and I'm just as hopeful that I'm not
being stung as I am that I'm interesting.

------
tstegart
[https://basicbands.com/](https://basicbands.com/)

It is my side project, a blog about watch straps.

You should read it because the world of custom watch straps is actually pretty
amazing and full of really cool artists doing leatherwork. If any of you own
watches and want a new strap, check out my list of custom watch strap makers:
[https://basicbands.com/list-of-custom-watch-strap-
companies/](https://basicbands.com/list-of-custom-watch-strap-companies/)

The work there is incredible, and its a lot of fun interacting with and
interviewing artists. I realized after I started how small most watch strap
companies are. Its a very pleasant side project that bring in about $200 a
month (mostly through Amazon affiliate sales on watches).

------
z0mbie42
[https://opensourceweekly.org/#past-
issues](https://opensourceweekly.org/#past-issues)

As you guessed it, I publish a weekly post about open source.

In 2018 only, GitHub had over 100 000 000 repositories, so I'm here to curate
this and find the hidden gems.

I try to publish only projects that I think can have a big / positive impact
on the world .

~~~
some_furry
Now I'm curious about what you think of some of my projects.

[https://github.com/soatok/faq-off](https://github.com/soatok/faq-off) :3

------
fteem
[https://ieftimov.com](https://ieftimov.com)

Started it back at the end of 2014. I have been maintaining a twice-a-month
publishing schedule (roughly) for the past two years.

In the past year and a bit I've been focused on writing about backend topics
from a Go angle. Usually the posts are +3K words, with relevant code examples,
explaining a deep technical topic. I always try to I take the reader from
first principles and build the knowledge up from there.

Here are a few popular ones:

* 14 articles (and counting) on Testing in Go: [https://ieftimov.com/categories/testing-in-go](https://ieftimov.com/categories/testing-in-go)

* Understanding bytes in Go by building a TCP protocol: [https://ieftimov.com/post/understanding-bytes-golang-build-t...](https://ieftimov.com/post/understanding-bytes-golang-build-tcp-protocol/)

* Make resilient Go net/http servers using timeouts, deadlines and context cancellation: [https://ieftimov.com/post/make-resilient-golang-net-http-ser...](https://ieftimov.com/post/make-resilient-golang-net-http-servers-using-timeouts-deadlines-context-cancellation/)

* Golang Datastructures: Trees: [https://ieftimov.com/post/golang-datastructures-trees/](https://ieftimov.com/post/golang-datastructures-trees/)

------
karlicoss
Mine is [https://beepb00p.xyz](https://beepb00p.xyz)

One big theme is owning you personal data, building infrastructure for that,
and tools to work with it. A good start to explore this might be "How to cope
with having a fleshy human brain": [https://beepb00p.xyz/pkm-
setup.html](https://beepb00p.xyz/pkm-setup.html)

Some posts are more centered about programming specifics for designing such
tools, in particular, Python.

A related topic I blog about is quantified self, lifelogging, etc.

I'm also sharing ideas and half-baked notes and links on the "Ideas" and
"Exobrain" pages.

In my drafts I also have some physics notebooks I'm working on at the moment!

------
floppydiskette
[https://www.taniarascia.com](https://www.taniarascia.com)

I’ve been blogging about 5-6 years now on a regular basis - just all sorts of
tutorials on web development, frameworks, cs, devops, whatever I’m learning at
the time. I’ve also written for a bunch of publications like DigitalOcean and
make a lot of open source side projects, so there’s plenty of quality content.
But it’s pretty much all JavaScript/Typescript/Node.

~~~
rhlsthrm
Hey great looking blog! I'm the same stack as you pretty much and I've been
thinking about blogging for a while about the same stuff! Any tips on getting
started? Also seems like you've leveraged your blog into other opportunities,
would love to hear tips on that as well.

~~~
floppydiskette
Yeah, it has certainly made it pretty easy to find jobs and opportunities.

My biggest tip is to just always keep track of what you’re learning as you
learn it. Learning Docker? Write down each command that successfully does what
you want. Keep track of setbacks. By the time you learn it, you now have all
the resources to make an extremely useful article for someone else.

Also, try to create something from start to finish - a working tutorial, and
list all prerequisites. If you’re writing a tutorial, that is. That’s what I’m
best at, I’m much worse at writing opinions.

Most of all, don’t be afraid to put anything out there.

------
dceddia
[https://daveceddia.com/](https://daveceddia.com/)

(click on All Posts). I write about web development, primarily React, but I’m
trying to branch out into other front end and back end stuff. I’ve got some
full tutorial-size articles on things like React, Redux, Svelte, and CSS, and
lots of smaller articles on topics from deploying with git to setting up
Tailwind in a React app.

Here are some direct links to those, and feel free to browse the archives.
I’ve been writing since 2015.

React Tutorial: [https://daveceddia.com/react-
tutorial/](https://daveceddia.com/react-tutorial/)

Redux Tutorial: [https://daveceddia.com/redux-
tutorial/](https://daveceddia.com/redux-tutorial/)

Svelte: [https://daveceddia.com/svelte-intro/](https://daveceddia.com/svelte-
intro/)

CSS: [https://daveceddia.com/implement-a-design-with-
css/](https://daveceddia.com/implement-a-design-with-css/)

Deploying with git: [https://daveceddia.com/deploy-git-repo-to-
server/](https://daveceddia.com/deploy-git-repo-to-server/)

Set up Tailwind with React: [https://daveceddia.com/tailwind-create-react-
app/](https://daveceddia.com/tailwind-create-react-app/)

------
arpitbbhayani
[https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs](https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs)

I blog about language internals, math in computer science and system design.
This year I started a weekly newsletter around it and hence you can await a
post every Sunday.

You should read the blog to \- get a deeper understanding of languages \- get
understand how to design scalable distributed systems \- understand some
really cool algorithms

I have started a weekly newsletter around this
[https://arpit.substack.com](https://arpit.substack.com)

Some of my most popular articles

\- [https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/better-
programmer](https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/better-programmer) \-
[https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/sliding-window-
ratelimiter](https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/sliding-window-ratelimiter) \-
[https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/function-
overloading](https://arpitbhayani.me/blogs/function-overloading)

~~~
spsphulse
Great work, Arpit! Keep it coming.

------
nicbou
I document the bureaucratic hurdles I go through, in plain English. It's a
collection of everything I wish I knew when I moved to Germany.

[https://allaboutberlin.com/](https://allaboutberlin.com/)

I also run a smaller blog where I put solutions to obscure tech problems I ran
into.

[http://wisercoder.com/](http://wisercoder.com/)

~~~
gingerlime
Really interesting (for me, anyway, even though I moved to Berlin in 2011). I
wish you had an RSS feed though :)

------
Nurdok
[https://amir.rachum.com/](https://amir.rachum.com/)

I'm a software engineer from Israel. I'm mainly a Pythonista, but I also
dabble in C++ and Embedded Linux. I write about code, technology and my
personal life - from a programmer's perspective.

Highlights:

Knowledge Debt [https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/15/knowledge-
debt/](https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/15/knowledge-debt/)

Shared Libraries: Understanding Dynamic Loading
[https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/17/shared-
libraries/](https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/17/shared-libraries/)

Python Entry Points Explained [https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2017/07/28/python-
entry-points/](https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2017/07/28/python-entry-points/)

------
johnweldon
I've written over the years about various things; Faith, Technology, various
interests, and solutions to gotcha problems. A number of posts are curated
links from interesting articles. Maybe if I post about it here I'll be
encouraged to post more regularly and more thoughtfully :)

Tech Tips:
[https://johnweldon.com/tags/tip/](https://johnweldon.com/tags/tip/) Faith:
[https://johnweldon.com/tags/faith/](https://johnweldon.com/tags/faith/) Go:
[https://johnweldon.com/tags/go/](https://johnweldon.com/tags/go/) Business:
[https://johnweldon.com/tags/business/](https://johnweldon.com/tags/business/)

The website has gone through a few incarnations; currently using Hugo, S3, and
Cloudflare to host.

------
bcongdon
[https://benjamincongdon.me/blog](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog)

I like to write about productivity, Go/Rust, and my various web development
projects. I also tend to write pretty frequently about programming language
ergonomics.

Popular posts:

* [https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2019/11/11/The-Value-in-Gos-...](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2019/11/11/The-Value-in-Gos-Simplicity/)

* [https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/03/23/Python-Idioms-in-...](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/03/23/Python-Idioms-in-Rust/)

* [https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/03/01/Scraping-the-Web-...](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/03/01/Scraping-the-Web-in-Golang-with-Colly-and-Goquery/)

Favorite posts:

* [https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2019/03/07/Generative-Doodli...](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2019/03/07/Generative-Doodling/)

* [https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/10/07/Wordscapes/](https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2018/10/07/Wordscapes/)

\---

I also have a blogroll of other blogs I think are interesting:
[https://benjamincongdon.me/blogroll](https://benjamincongdon.me/blogroll)

... and a list of books that I've read:
[https://benjamincongdon.me/books](https://benjamincongdon.me/books)

------
hef19898
I write about logistics and supply chain topics at greenleaves.io. The first,
loose article series about Vendor Managed Inventory and consignment stock is
done.

Lately, I'm not as fast in writing new stuff as I wished, so.

Why is it awesome? Having a look at these things from a operational
perspective is different from the pure theory. Also, why it obviously is a
blog on my company website, sales leads and content marketing are at best a
nice side effect. The main purpose is to give people ideas and maybe point
them in the right direction.

Why should people read it? Because logistics are an integral, and as is shown
now, critical part of our lives. Getting a better idea of how these things
works and how people in the field work, can be a good thing.

~~~
ignoramous
> I write about logistics and supply chain topics at greenleaves.io.

Clickable: [https://greenleaves.io/blog/](https://greenleaves.io/blog/)

~~~
hef19898
It is, sadly, only possible to up-vote once!

Thanks a lot!

------
shortformblog
I run Tedium, which is an obscurities newsletter/blog:
[https://tedium.co/](https://tedium.co/)

It’s been a passion project of mine for about five years, with the general
idea of using the internet to find/surface obscure things that don’t get
written about very often, with a goal of going against the grain of virality.
I would say this dives into tech topics about half the time. (Last week I
wrote a piece on the HP TouchPad.)

I keep a fairly regular posting schedule—twice a week, with syndicated pieces
from The Conversation as well. Contributed writers are frequently featured
with diverse focus areas—one guy is an expert at novelty music, for example.

The approach started as a newsletter, and is built with a newsletter schedule
in mind. But it has the length and breadth of a well-researched blog.

Some samples if you’re curious:

HP TouchPad History: [https://tedium.co/2020/03/31/hp-touchpad-
history/](https://tedium.co/2020/03/31/hp-touchpad-history/)

How Netflix turned Bill Clinton’s impeachment into a growth-hacking
opportunity: [https://tedium.co/2020/02/06/impeachment-growth-
hacking/](https://tedium.co/2020/02/06/impeachment-growth-hacking/)

An interview with one of the first newsletter authors:
[https://tedium.co/2020/01/02/this-is-true-randy-
cassingham-i...](https://tedium.co/2020/01/02/this-is-true-randy-cassingham-
interview/)

A history of the LAMP stack, and why it was so important:
[https://tedium.co/2019/10/01/lamp-stack-php-mysql-apache-
his...](https://tedium.co/2019/10/01/lamp-stack-php-mysql-apache-history/)

And here’s a mission statement, if it helps: [https://tedium.co/what-is-
tedium](https://tedium.co/what-is-tedium)

~~~
thanatropism
I'm a fan of Tedium. Congrats.

------
creichenbach
Sometimes I have a song stuck in my head when I wake up in the morning, so I
started tracking it. There's no text, just a music video occasionally. Not
sure if it's interesting to anyone else though.
[https://morningtunes.music.blog/](https://morningtunes.music.blog/)

------
morog
Great thread! have found some gems.

My contribution...for the past year and a half I have tried to write a post
every 2 weeks mostly related to permaculture & my experiments in going self-
sufficient, keeping chickens & growing food.

I needed something in my life that wasn't maintaining legacy enterprise
systems or being in front of a screen...check it out if you're into that kind
of thing.

[https://www.thegreendirectory.net/category/blog](https://www.thegreendirectory.net/category/blog)

------
zwischenzug
It's not awesome, but I write posts on whatever interests me:

[https://zwischenzugs.com/](https://zwischenzugs.com/)

Most popular posts on HN include:

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/04/04/things-i-learned-
managin...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/04/04/things-i-learned-managing-
site-reliability-for-some-of-the-worlds-busiest-gambling-sites/)

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/03/25/aws-vs-k8s-is-the-new-
wi...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/03/25/aws-vs-k8s-is-the-new-windows-vs-
linux/)

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/11/27/the-first-non-
bullshit-b...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/11/27/the-first-non-bullshit-
book-about-culture-ive-read/)

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/10/02/why-are-enterprises-
so-s...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/10/02/why-are-enterprises-so-slow/)

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/10/15/my-20-year-experience-
of...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2017/10/15/my-20-year-experience-of-software-
development-methodologies/)

~~~
tveyben
I have spent many hours reading your blogposts - I think it’s special, I mean
somehow it stands out from ‘the rest’ can’t relly define why, it just appeals
perfectly to me. Please continue !!!

------
mattbgates
[https://confessionsoftheprofessions.com](https://confessionsoftheprofessions.com)

Long story short. I was 18... graduated high school and knew it all. I was
going to get a good job, work my way up the ladder, get paid well, and live
happily ever after with the girl of my dreams, wherever she was. Yeah... it
didn't end up like that at all.

I hated my job. I wondered why I did it. For the paycheck. Until one day,
after 3 years of service with the company, I asked my boss for a raise. He
gave me a penny. That day changed my life. I decided to go to college. During
my time at college, I studied while I was a security officer on his payroll. I
did my job but now I was getting paid to educate myself.

Eventually, I'd move on from that job, work others, live in another country,
live in another state, go to college in another state, volunteer in different
parts of the world, etc. I had stories to tell about my life, and how all
these situations, including the bad ones, helped improve my life, such as
working for a tyrant boss -- who helped unleash a hidden talent I had for
programming. I will forever not like the man, but what he taught me, helped me
stay focused and start a business.

Anyways, I eventually became a web designer. I went to school for psychology,
which is what I wanted to practice, but I had student loans and no one was
hiring, so I applied across the boards of Craigslist, and got a hit for a
programming job, hence working for the tyrant boss above, but I was still
fascinated with this question: why are some people so passionate about work
while others just do their jobs? So I sought to figure it out and even landed
my dream job, though it came with a lot of stipulation... almost like selling
your soul to the devil.

I couldn't pursue what I studied in college, which was a cross between social
psych and IO psych... so I created the website, which keeps me connected to my
passion and continues to improve my skills in web technology. The website has
been a compliment to my life. If I had pursued my original goals, I wouldn't
be making as much as I am making in my field right now. So I keep doing what I
do because that pays the bill, but the site keeps me connected.

It is 7 years old... millions of visitors from all over the world, and many
people understood its mission and have kept it going.. i opened it up for
anyone to "confess" .. no way I could have written over 2500 articles, helped
evolve it to what it is today.. which is a lot of information about what we're
all doing at work, both professional and personal articles.

So the premise is: Tell me your story of what it is like to go to work as you,
why you are there, why you keep going back, etc. I am fasinated with jobs and
careers and how people make money. It has since evolved into much more, but
that was the start.

Life happens... and you just go the direction you feel is the best for you.
Sometimes you'll make mistakes and have regrets, but it's best you do
something, then nothing at all. Live for today, hope for tomorrow, reflect on
what you really want in your life.

Read more about my start here which explains the whole job situation:
[https://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/the-
opportunity/](https://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/the-opportunity/)

~~~
clarry
Did you find that girl of your dreams?

~~~
mattbgates
Definitely something like that.

------
stevekemp
My blog is here [https://blog.steve.fi/](https://blog.steve.fi/) and you
should read if you like free software, and real life.

I used to document projects, these days I talk about baking bread, open-source
work, and the fun of raising a bilingual child.

It's a little random, it's not got a narrow focus. I suspect that means it is
harder to be involved with, but the blogs I follow? They have real life, not
just one theme. I like those best.

------
gautamnarula
Mine is www.gautamnarula.com (or, if it's easier to remember, www.gautam.city,
since my name is pronounced "Gotham"!).

My elevator pitch: I'm curious about many different topics and have had some
unconventional experiences, and I share them through writing. A reader would
hopefully learn many interesting things along the way.

For example, my most recent post was a photo-essay showing what lockdown life
is like in NYC, America's coronavirus epicenter:
[https://www.gautamnarula.com/new-york-in-the-time-of-
coronav...](https://www.gautamnarula.com/new-york-in-the-time-of-coronavirus/)

My most popular post (hundreds of thousands, perhaps even a million views) is
a step-by-step guide to rapidly improving at chess: www.gautamnarula.com/how-
to-get-good-at-chess-fast

Here's a preview from a book I wrote about my friendship with a well-known
death row inmate: [https://www.gautamnarula.com/remain-free-preview-ii-death-
ro...](https://www.gautamnarula.com/remain-free-preview-ii-death-row/)

A surprisingly popular one was the post I wrote as a sophomore in college on
creating a multiplayer Elo-based rating system. This post actually got me a
great job several years later! www.gautamnarula.com/rating/

Another post about meeting a surfer who helped me rethink what was important
to me: [https://www.gautamnarula.com/what-javier-taught-
me/](https://www.gautamnarula.com/what-javier-taught-me/)

------
invalidOrTaken
I write about strategy in (mostly Blizzard) games.

I think players who read HN might enjoy my blog. I have been somewhat
disappointed with most of what I read on reddit or similar---I see a lot of
what's out there as "the strategic equivalent of jQuery," if that makes sense,
a lot of hacks that don't cohere well together.

I tend to appreciate the same things in strategy that I appreciate in code:
simplicity, efficiency, cleanliness, conceptual clarity. Much of my blog is
about "refactoring your thinking" to get closer to those ideals. Overall it
has been immensely satisfying, and I've seen the same benefits you tend to see
with well-refactored code---a sense of order and easy control. I can play
Protoss in such a way as to "force" a vulnerability to DT's, I can take a
micro tactic and tell you how (or whether) it changes things at scale, and I
can pick a trope and "compile" it to strategy so that it will be effective in-
game.

There's also a strong focus on Overwatch teamplay, drawing from system
dynamics, control theory, and game theory.

Would always welcome readers!
[https://calmongames.wordpress.com/](https://calmongames.wordpress.com/)

------
simplesleeper
[https://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/](https://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/)

I have worked in transport for over 5 years in software and have read most of
the technical books in the internal London Underground library. I generally
have read >50 technical books a year.

In my blog I collect and distill what I have learnt. I write about transport,
software development and things I feel others should know.

~~~
tomarr
Do you have many transport projects on the go currently?

One that I always thought would be interesting is looking at optimisation of
the distribution of the Santander Cycle Hire bikes. These are redistributed to
expected demand, but movements are costly in terms of people and vans. I spent
a week with the team a few years ago and they had a fairly rudimentary
modelling system that a university had put together, which involved mostly
manual tweaking of routes. This would make for an interesting Kaggle or
similar.

------
acconrad
[https://adamconrad.dev](https://adamconrad.dev)

It's awesome because it has hit the front page a few times so it resonates
with this audience [1][2]. I write about front end development, engineering
management, and programming (in general). It's also ultra-fast and can work
offline, so I practice what I preach on the blog and was fully designed and
developed by me.

I also write a weekly, hand-curated newsletter that is specifically targeted
at different skill and experience levels:

[https://adamconrad.dev/newsletter/](https://adamconrad.dev/newsletter/)

Finally, and most ambitiously, I wrote a companion series to _The Algorithm
Design Manual_ to help me learn data structures and algorithms in JavaScript:

[https://adamconrad.dev/tag/algorithms/](https://adamconrad.dev/tag/algorithms/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22500472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22500472)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22124447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22124447)

------
oidz
[https://my-autism.com/](https://my-autism.com/)

Experiences with Asperger's and trying to help other people understand

------
coldpie
I have to say I'm surprised how many people blog about what I would consider
to be "work stuff" on their personal blogs. For me, I keep a strong separation
between work and personal life. So my personal blog is about my personal
hobbies: woodworking, gardening, cooking, that kind of thing.
[https://www.smokingonabike.com/](https://www.smokingonabike.com/)

------
anishathalye
[https://www.anishathalye.com/](https://www.anishathalye.com/)

I write mostly about playful hacks that I have worked on. Many posts tend to
have a researchy flavor.

Some of my favorites:

* Turning a MacBook into a touchscreen with $1 of hardware: [https://www.anishathalye.com/2018/04/03/macbook-touchscreen/](https://www.anishathalye.com/2018/04/03/macbook-touchscreen/)

* Doing graphic design with an SMT solver: [https://www.anishathalye.com/2019/12/12/constraint-based-gra...](https://www.anishathalye.com/2019/12/12/constraint-based-graphic-design/)

* Building a watch stand that automatically sets the time on my watch: [https://www.anishathalye.com/2016/12/26/micro-wwvb/](https://www.anishathalye.com/2016/12/26/micro-wwvb/)

(Love this idea for an Ask HN, by the way. Like other commenters, I wish HN
had a way of filtering for blog posts written by HN users.)

~~~
philzook
Very Cool.

------
osaatcioglu
[https://geewaan.netlify.com/](https://geewaan.netlify.com/)

[https://geewaan.netlify.com/index.xml](https://geewaan.netlify.com/index.xml)
(RSS)

It is a blog written by a fictional alien who is amazed by our evolution. Due
to that, it is trying to help us understand the intrinsic motive of evolution
and everything else. It is also talking about its own 'weird' evolutionary
path for comparison.

I am trying to give an out-of-the-box view on what I have learned as a
frequent reader and amateur thinker on these topics. However, I didn't attempt
to write something like this before. It may have a lot of structural errors.
Also, I am not a native speaker (which might suit the role-playing though)

It may end up gibberish at the end. But, it is OK. I have realized the beauty
of accepting failure recently.
[https://osaatcioglu.netlify.com/posts/accepting-
failure/](https://osaatcioglu.netlify.com/posts/accepting-failure/)

------
dewey
I'm currently curating this blog of annoyances with a friend, it's not exactly
long form content so it's just small pieces of annoyances we find during the
day.

[https://annoying.technology](https://annoying.technology)

Feed:
[https://annoying.technology/index.xml](https://annoying.technology/index.xml)

------
joelrunyon
[https://ImpossibleHQ.com](https://ImpossibleHQ.com) \- I write about pushing
your limits (physically) so you can change your mindset.

A few years back, this piece hit HN and blew up -
[https://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-
kicking/](https://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-kicking/)

------
rwieruch
For anyone who wants to learn:

* React

* GraphQL

* Node

It's awesome because it got lots of comprehensive tutorials and covers lots of
smaller niche topics in this area :)

[https://www.robinwieruch.de/blog](https://www.robinwieruch.de/blog)

------
ryankemper
[https://www.ryankemper.io/post/2020-02-29-debugging/](https://www.ryankemper.io/post/2020-02-29-debugging/)

Like many in tech, I made a blog when it was time for me to find a new job.
And in typical fashion I paid for an overpriced .io domain instead of the
equivalent .xyz or .dev. The blog only has one post and will probably only
have one post for the foreseeable future (until I leave for my next job, I
imagine).

I think there are parts of the above article that could use some work, but
overall I'm actually quite happy with it. But, as you might expect, actually
writing the blog post did not make a huge difference in my job search.

Given that my blog will only sporadically have content, the timing of that
content corresponding to career moves, I would not recommend reading my blog
since there won't really be much to read.

But hey, at least I've taken part in the time-honored tradition of the "oh
shit I need to find a new job, better create a blog"-blog.

------
ikeboy
[https://medium.com/@corporatebullies](https://medium.com/@corporatebullies)

I've been documenting aggressive brand protection practices by various
companies, and also general e-commerce commentary. Only have two posts so far
but intend to continue along similar lines when I have more time. I've got a
post planned explaining how one of the top 5 Amazon seller's primary business
model is getting rid of other sellers and raising consumer prices. This kind
of behavior is shockingly common across the industry.

Disclaimer: I do have an agenda and have been involved in some of the cases
mentioned. I've also done extensive research, reading through hundreds of
court cases, talking to many of the people involved in those cases, and am
getting ready to publish further exposes. I'm not unbiased, but I am well
researched. I did the research originally for my own legal case and felt it
was interesting and important enough to start sharing.

------
LolWolf
[https://guille.site](https://guille.site)

A blog on physics, math, stats, optimization, ml, etc. Mostly a combination of
my PhD research topics and thoughts that aren’t yet coherent enough to
publish.

Posting this here as I’ve had several posts remain half-written in my drafts.
Maybe this will get me to write some more...

> And why should I (and everyone else) read it?

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
philzook
I like it. Nice post on the S-procedure. Get those drafts out there!

~~~
LolWolf
Thanks! Certainly will do ;)

------
jmtd
[https://jmtd.net/](https://jmtd.net/)

I've been blogging for about 20 years. Exactly what I write about has changed
over that time (of course), but in recent times I've been writing about my PhD
(applying purely-functional programming to distributed stream processing);
cultural stuff I like, books, music, in particular Nintendo Switch games
recently; free software stuff, particularly around Linux and Debian (I'm a
Debian developer); note-taking and personal productivity; reading and
archiving old media (minidiscs, ZIP drives, stacks of DVD-Rs, floppy disks);
my fledgling adventures in 3D printing; retrocomputing and restoring my old
Commodore Amiga; various classic Doom hacking projects I've worked on; running
and maintaining a DIY free software NAS; computing history and preservation…

I wouldn't normally post in a thread like this but a friend put me up to it.
Any feedback appreciated.

------
NewHatMatt
When I've finally solved an annoying technical issue I've spent hours trying
to fix, typically with web development, I like to write it down to save others
the same pain:

[https://matthewhoelter.com/blog/](https://matthewhoelter.com/blog/)

Some of my most popular posts are:

* Painless Deployment of Ruby on Rails: [https://matthewhoelter.com/2018/09/18/deploying-ruby-on-rail...](https://matthewhoelter.com/2018/09/18/deploying-ruby-on-rails-for-ubuntu-1804.html)

* Setting up HTTPS for localhost: [https://matthewhoelter.com/2019/10/21/how-to-setup-https-on-...](https://matthewhoelter.com/2019/10/21/how-to-setup-https-on-your-local-development-environment-localhost-in-minutes.html)

Currently my site is built on Jekyll, but I've been thinking about migrating
to Ghost.

------
RandallBrown
[https://pct.adventuresnotvacations.com](https://pct.adventuresnotvacations.com)

In 2017, I hiked the PCT from Mexico to Canada and kept a journal.

Being a software developer, I wanted an easy way to keep a blog up to date so
I cobbled something together using Jekyll, Github Pages, and a custom built
iPhone app.

The iPhone app would build out the general markdown structure for the post and
allow me to easily choose and add photos. Then it would send the markdown file
and the images to a git client I bought for the iPhone.

This let me blog offline in the wilderness, writing several posts at a time
and when I got into a town with cell service or wifi, I just had to "git push"
and my blog would be automatically published.

I've been considering building it into a "real" app for the last few years but
haven't gotten around to it. Thinking about doing another long hike in the
next year or two, so maybe by then I'll get around to it.

------
hnkain
[https://blog.paulhankin.net](https://blog.paulhankin.net)

I don't think everyone should read it, because it's quite technical. There's
articles on mathematics, game-theory, and computer science.

The highlight (in my opinion) is a series of articles on Fibonacci numbers,
with relatively novel content:
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci/](https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci/),
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci2/](https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci2/),
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci_doubling/](https://blog.paulhankin.net/fibonacci_doubling/)

The first two in particular, are quite fun I think, playing with short
integer-only computation of the Fibonacci numbers (and also the n-acci
numbers).

~~~
hnkain
If you like programming puzzles, I also recommend trying to write the
littlemancomputer programs listed on this blog entry:
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/littlemancomputer/](https://blog.paulhankin.net/littlemancomputer/)

They are fun in the same way as TIS-100 is fun, and especially the last couple
(generate primes, sort input) are interestingly difficult.

Instructions and description of the machine on wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer)

Online emulator:
[https://blog.paulhankin.net/lmc/lmc.html](https://blog.paulhankin.net/lmc/lmc.html)

[note: the blog post contains some minor hints, and solutions in links]

------
viralpoetry
I occasionally write about security, mostly about applied cryptography from
non-math perspective.

If you are interested on day to day work in financial cryptography and
hardware encryption modules, check:

[https://www.malgregator.com/post/key-
management/](https://www.malgregator.com/post/key-management/)

Some predictions on future malware development (some of them confirmed by
now):

[https://www.malgregator.com/post/the-future-of-
malware/the-f...](https://www.malgregator.com/post/the-future-of-malware/the-
future-of-malware/)

Or using modern smartcards like Yubikey with DevOps tools (Vault) by
leveraging ancient technologies like pkcs11:

[https://www.malgregator.com/post/vault-authentication-
with-y...](https://www.malgregator.com/post/vault-authentication-with-
yubikey/)

------
cloudkj
I'm at [https://www.kelvinjiang.com/](https://www.kelvinjiang.com/)

Mostly a small collection of posts about programming and personal finance.
Also been running for around fifteen years.

Most popular post is about currency arbitrage, which seems to have had a small
resurgence in interest as of late from various crypto folks:
[https://www.kelvinjiang.com/2010/10/currency-arbitrage-
in-99...](https://www.kelvinjiang.com/2010/10/currency-arbitrage-in-99-lines-
of-ruby.html)

Side note: not sure if it's just a funny coincidence, but it seems like a good
number of folks here have been running their sites for around fifteen years.
Perhaps the timing just happens to match the typical career arc of software
professionals, or maybe it was due to the popularity of blogging fifteen years
ago.

------
PhilosAccnting
This feels ill-timed because I feel like my work is at v0.43 Alpha, but here
goes. I certainly would love any criticism because I've been doing this
withoout much feedback.

I've been writing a guide for everyone to be adequate at every normal human
thing ([https://adequate.life](https://adequate.life)). It's a guidebook/list-
set for everything. I'm about halfway done.

I'm also writing a summary of philosophy without the meanderings of thought
ruminations ([https://gainedin.site](https://gainedin.site)). It's an attempt
to slice up reality into its knowable components. I'm about 10% done with it.

Updates at [https://stucky.tech/now](https://stucky.tech/now) because my past
experience with multiple blogfeeds made me lose hair.

------
zer0tonin
[https://alicegg.tech/](https://alicegg.tech/)

I have been writing this blog for a bout a year now. About half of the
articles I've written are about cryptography, the others are about software
engineering and conferences I've attended.

A couple articles I'm proud of:

* The dangers of AES-CBC: [https://alicegg.tech/2019/06/23/aes-cbc.html](https://alicegg.tech/2019/06/23/aes-cbc.html)

* Low Tech Crypto - Solitaire: [https://alicegg.tech/2020/01/03/solitaire.html](https://alicegg.tech/2020/01/03/solitaire.html)

* BDD in Golang: [https://alicegg.tech/2019/03/09/gobdd.html](https://alicegg.tech/2019/03/09/gobdd.html)

------
comfymatrix
[https://bayesianneuron.com/](https://bayesianneuron.com/)

Hopefully I’m not late to the party!

I write about ML, optimization & CS, and... well, whatever I want or find
interesting. I have a public backlog of projects and blog posts too.

I started it because I kinda like writing, but also because when I do write
(technical topics) I enjoy giving very clear, fully understandable
explanations.

Not a fan of the “here’s concept A, it’s very straightforward... we’re now at
concept Z which as you can see makes use of A” style of writing. I understand
it’s need and use, you can't always explain everything, especially if the
topic is already very niche and highly complex, or maybe you don’t have the
space.

I find that it lets me learn more or jogs my memory on other subjects when I
have to fully explain and try to teach things.

Also blogging is fun!

------
Rainymood
You can find me at [https://www.janmeppe.com/](https://www.janmeppe.com/)

I wrote one blog post about regex for noobs which hit the HN frontpage:
[https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/regex-for-
noobs/](https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/regex-for-noobs/)

My latest post is on a leetcode problem:
[https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/Leetcode-378/](https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/Leetcode-378/)

I write mainly for my own learning... In all honesty I write a lot, but
publish very little. I fear what others think of my writing, I know this is
very much an irrational fear but I still feel it. I've been writing more and
am trying to overcome this fear.

------
vladf
[https://vladfeinberg.com/](https://vladfeinberg.com/)

I mostly post about stats or programming topics. I only really try to put
something up if it's a particularly hot take on a useful topic, like

* a reduction from causal to statistical inference [https://vladfeinberg.com/2019/12/01/metaphysics-of-causality...](https://vladfeinberg.com/2019/12/01/metaphysics-of-causality.html)

* an exploration of what the best way to listen to experts is [https://vladfeinberg.com/2020/01/05/stop-anytime-multiplicat...](https://vladfeinberg.com/2020/01/05/stop-anytime-multiplicative-weights.html)

------
bovermyer
I have two, my main blog and Iron Arachne's blog, the latter of which is
probably more interesting to HN.

My main blog is just a journal of sorts. There are a handful of interesting
posts, which you can find here:

[https://benovermyer.com/post/my-breakfast-a-recipe-and-a-
rit...](https://benovermyer.com/post/my-breakfast-a-recipe-and-a-ritual/)

[https://benovermyer.com/post/star-wars-galaxies-
crafting/](https://benovermyer.com/post/star-wars-galaxies-crafting/)

The Iron Arachne blog is about procedurally generating content for tabletop
role-playing games. You can find it here:

[https://blog.ironarachne.com](https://blog.ironarachne.com)

~~~
mgreenleaf
I love procedural generation and that fantasy map generator is really neat.

------
jonnycomputer
[https://artminnow.com](https://artminnow.com) : I occasionally do interviews
with visual artists. I ask them questions, think about their responses, and
ask more questions, until I can't think of any more I want to ask. I think
they've turned out well, but it is a lot of work (my gosh its been three
years)

and then there is a group blog of which I am a member

[https://deadvoles.wordpress.com/](https://deadvoles.wordpress.com/)

One writer is an anthropologist living in Japan who worked in the advertising
industry for many years there; another is a liberal arts college professor and
a farmer; a few others. All interesting people, with interesting thoughts, and
lots of big questions.

------
DanHulton
[https://greaterdanorequalto.com/](https://greaterdanorequalto.com/)

I mean, the name's pretty good, I think, so you should at least read the name.

But I realized that a lot of things that I take as common sense in the realm
of programming and entrepreneurship are actually hard-won knowledge that I've
gained from being immersed in those subjects for a a couple decades. I started
the blog last year focused mainly on the entrepreneurship side, specifically
focused on trial-to-paid conversion, thinking I'd just write about that niche,
but I've since broadened my subjects, since I know and care about a lot more
than that, and I didn't want to limit myself.

------
andreyk
Cool idea!

[http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/](http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/)

Nowdays I largely write high-effort polished stuff about AI or life, with the
occasional small fun thing thrown in.

Not sure if it counts, but I also run
[https://www.skynettoday.com/](https://www.skynettoday.com/) which is a blog
where many actual human beings with appropriate education/experience write
polished articles to combat AI misinformation/hype in the media and more
broadly get across what's going on with AI in an accessible way (yes I know
the name is a bit ironic, we like it anyway as a bit of a joke).

------
daniels11
[https://readbroca.com/](https://readbroca.com/)

I write about language learning (specifically Chinese). I've written some
stuff about learning with Anki.

Had to put it on pause for a little bit but plan to pick it up again soon.

------
sidcool
[https://sidstechcafe.com](https://sidstechcafe.com)

[https://sidthinks.com](https://sidthinks.com)

I am not very good at the English language, neither a good writer, but try to
keep writing anyway.

------
ashwinne
[https://codeyarns.github.io/tech/](https://codeyarns.github.io/tech/) \--
interesting C/C++/Python standards/compilers/arcane details, CUDA and GPU
programming, computer architecture, software/gadgets for programmer's daily
workflow (Vim, shell, Linux and such), tech/programming book reviews.

Blog has been active in some form or other since 2004. 2000+ blog posts and 9+
million views thanks to Google.

Follow me on Twitter for new blog posts:
[https://twitter.com/codeyarns](https://twitter.com/codeyarns)

------
truebosko
[https://bartekci.substack.com](https://bartekci.substack.com)

I began this during the covid-19 pandemic, mainly as a means of keeping myself
sane.

It's targeted towards engineering managers, currently writing out my
"Foundational" stuff -- things I live by as an engineering manager, the blend
of people / process, and how to connect those in humane ways, while also
taking care of yourself

As you can tell, I don't have my pitch down yet ;) It's still early days (only
three articles, with intention to get one out every ~9 days), but it's been
nice to get thoughts on paper

------
Ace__
Hello Jppope.

I have only just start blogging. I wanted a detailed guide on various things
to do with startups, marketing, sales, validation, etc, that covers in detail
and takes into account context.

There are very few blogs that I like, most are SEO rubbish, but occasionally I
come across something where I respect the time, insight and disposition to
freely share knowledge. A place where I plant my flag as well.

So, only one proper article at the moment: [https://startizer.com/guide-to-
landing-pages-part-1-the-foun...](https://startizer.com/guide-to-landing-
pages-part-1-the-foundations/)

Cheers, Ace.

~~~
ignoramous
Ace, your content is really well-thought out. Appreciate the effort.

~~~
Ace__
Thanks Ignoramous for checking it out and the comment. Cheers, Ace.

------
blackbear_
[https://e-dorigatti.github.io/](https://e-dorigatti.github.io/)

I started writing this when I started my PhD last summer. I write about my
research on immunoinformatics, and topics in statistics, computer science that
I find interesting.

My two latest posts are titled "Automatic differentiation from scratch" and
"Limits of single-hidden-layer neural networks". RSS:
[https://e-dorigatti.github.io/feed.xml](https://e-dorigatti.github.io/feed.xml)

Btw, can anybody suggest a good alternative to google analytics?

------
bergie
[https://bergie.iki.fi/](https://bergie.iki.fi/)

I've been running this on and off since 1997, and writing about anything that
interests me. Mostl about various travels and open source projects I'm
involved with. Lately a lot of data flow programming, sailing, and IoT (and in
some cases all of those together).

I've collected what I consider my best posts into
[https://bergie.iki.fi/blog/category/bestof/](https://bergie.iki.fi/blog/category/bestof/)

------
dgeex
[https://danielonsecurity.com/](https://danielonsecurity.com/) \- I am a
penetration tester and write about security obviously. In order to encourage
IPv6 usage, I disabled IPv4 for the main domain, but since many have
complained they cannot reach my blog, I decided to create an ugly subdomain
for IPv4:
[https://myinternetprovidersuckssoihavetouseipv4.danielonsecu...](https://myinternetprovidersuckssoihavetouseipv4.danielonsecurity.com/)

~~~
some_furry
I genuinely appreciate the DNS snark.

~~~
dgeex
thank you!

------
carlmungz
[https://carlmungazi.com](https://carlmungazi.com)

I read the source code of popular libraries and frameworks and write about
what I find. It's very React and JavaScript focused because those are the
tools I use daily in my current job.

My latest piece is a guest post I wrote on how the microtask queue works in
JavaScript: [https://careersjs.com/magazine/javascript-job-queue-
microtas...](https://careersjs.com/magazine/javascript-job-queue-microtask)

------
kordite
[https://www.ignition-training.com/posts](https://www.ignition-
training.com/posts)

It's a blog about being a technical trainer. It's new, so there's only a few
posts at the moment, but I have lots of notes for future posts. It covers
training skills, course development skills, and managing instructors.

The blog is new, but I have been an instructor for nearly twenty years and
wanted to share some things I have learned from being on the ground. It's a
view that I have not seen in other blogs.

~~~
dopeboy
With COVID-19 here, I imagine in person training has been affected. Can you
talk through some of possible solutions at hand for the environment we're in?

~~~
kordite
Firstly, there's running instructor-led training sessions remotely. I'm doing
that, and I'm lucky in that the companies I work with have reliable video-
conferencing systems. Unfortunately, the training experience really suffers
when swapping to remote. It's not as much fun without audience density and
being able to read individuals.

E-Learning is something that many companies will already have for their
proprietary technologies. This can range from simple recorded videos to full-
on courses with projects and assessments. It's early days, but I expect that
there will be an increased demand if the COVID-19 restrictions continue.

I say that companies have it for their proprietary technologies, not general
ones because they'll often buy general technology e-learning from someone like
Pluralsight or O'Reilly.

For some topics, e-learning is fantastic, but if you want developers to learn
deeply and quickly, then I think instructor-led is the best option. The blog
is new, but that's an issue I touch on in: [https://ignition-
training.com/posts/elearning-wrong/](https://ignition-
training.com/posts/elearning-wrong/). In the future, that may mean that we see
more e-learning supported by remote instructors. This is hardly a new idea and
is certainly under heavy testing with all of the homeschooling right now.

I don't yet have specific software recommendations. That's something I
definitely need to be looking at - thanks for the nudge!

------
Redeyes
[http://rmsol.de/](http://rmsol.de/) RSS:
[https://rmsol.de/atom.xml](https://rmsol.de/atom.xml)

Topics I encountered in my daily development work, or if I couldn't find any
solution on internet for that yet.

E.g. [https://rmsol.de/2018/06/17/Emails-and-Appointments-with-
Out...](https://rmsol.de/2018/06/17/Emails-and-Appointments-with-Outlook-and-
Python/)

------
acemarke
[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com)

I'm a Redux maintainer, and primarily blog about React and Redux-related
topics.

I'm particularly proud of my "Idiomatic Redux" series, where I've written
multiple 6-10K word posts on the history and design of Redux, React-Redux, and
Redux Toolkit:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/idiomatic-
redux/](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/idiomatic-redux/)

------
otter-in-a-suit
Mine is [https://chollinger.com/blog/](https://chollinger.com/blog/). I write
about fun tech challenges, mostly centered around the "Big Data" and "Data
Science" world, even though last year, I've done a bit more hardware and
random stuff.

I only post every couple of months or so, because every article takes me quite
a while to write (as they are typically small side-projects) - everything that
has code has a Github repo attached, so whatever I ramble about, you can try
it yourself.

* Why we don't get mail, according to reddit: [https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/12/tensorflow-on-edge-build...](https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/12/tensorflow-on-edge-building-a-smar-security-camera-with-a-raspberry-pi/)

* Building something useless: [https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/08/how-i-built-a-tiny-real-...](https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/08/how-i-built-a-tiny-real-time-telematics-application-on-aws/)

* On me being dense: [https://chollinger.com/blog/2020/02/how-a-broken-memory-modu...](https://chollinger.com/blog/2020/02/how-a-broken-memory-module-hid-in-plain-sight-and-how-i-blamed-the-linux-kernel-and-two-innocent-hard-drives/)

------
hk__2
I sometimes blog on programming at
[https://bfontaine.net/blog/](https://bfontaine.net/blog/). I mostly write
tutorials and similar beginner-friendly explanations about various subjects:
code golfing in Clojure; how to make a gif of a website evolution; how the
`PATH` shell variable works; how to understand `tar`’s options; etc. I don’t
post very often mostly because I take a lot of time checking every single
detail of a blog post before publishing it.

------
jlengrand
My personal blog : [http://lengrand.fr/](http://lengrand.fr/)

I don't know if it's 'awesome' but it seems some people at least like it :).
Mostly Elm and Java related things, or more social.

The most visited page by far is a list of all Computer Vision companies I ever
came across that I maintain for 10+ years now. [https://lengrand.fr/computer-
vision-companies/](https://lengrand.fr/computer-vision-companies/)

~~~
severine
Hey, I've got an addition to your list, a spanish company called ISEND, makers
of EDDYeyes.

Link:
[http://www.isend.es/en/solutions/eddyeyes](http://www.isend.es/en/solutions/eddyeyes)

Disclaimer: My partner works with them.

~~~
jlengrand
Heyo!

Thanks! It took me a couple days but I just added them :).

------
jeremiecoullon
[https://www.jeremiecoullon.com/](https://www.jeremiecoullon.com/)

I’ve started it recently and I’m writing about computational statistics and
programming-related stuff. The idea is to write things that I would have liked
to read about (I do computational stats, and also like web development).

So far I’ve written about a goodness of fit test for MCMC code, a D3
visualisation for the gypsy jazz scene around the world, and a classic “how to
implement natural numbers from scratch” in OCaml.

------
jonluca
[https://blog.jldc.me/](https://blog.jldc.me/)

Most of my articles aren't opinion pieces or tutorials - they're explorations
of topics and events I found interesting. I'll work through my logic and steps
to discovering something new, or reverse engineer something that someone
smarter than I did.

Some of my favorite posts:

[https://blog.jldc.me/posts/illegal-
streams?ref=about](https://blog.jldc.me/posts/illegal-streams?ref=about) \-
Illegal streams, decrypting m3u8’s, and building a better stream experience -
An article on exploring illegal sports streams online, building a client to
watch them, and seeing how the streamers are piggybacking real services.

[https://blog.jldc.me/posts/deobfuscating-amex-
scammer?ref=ab...](https://blog.jldc.me/posts/deobfuscating-amex-
scammer?ref=about) \- Obfuscated javascript, scam emails, and American Express
- An article on reversing and decompiling obfuscated javascript, tracking spam
emails, and finding the root command and control server for a scam campaign.

[https://blog.jldc.me/posts/ryan-
air?ref=about](https://blog.jldc.me/posts/ryan-air?ref=about) \- Ryanair,
Hamiltonian Cycles, and using graph theory to find cheap flights - An article
on how I routed my European vacation, writing an NP hard problem solver, and
releasing a tool to help you do the same.

------
StavrosK
[https://www.stavros.io](https://www.stavros.io), I make silly stuff with
technology. Read if you like 3D-printed googly cat eyes, I guess.

------
uxisnotui
[https://hippiecritical.org/](https://hippiecritical.org/)

I write about new age trends like ecstatic dance, psychedelics and more. I do
my best to give a balanced view - talking about the origins and potential
applications - and not just calling everything BS.

If you're a curious skeptic, you'd like my newsletter:

[https://hippiecritical.org/newsletter/](https://hippiecritical.org/newsletter/)

Thanks for starting this thread jppope!

------
peterlk
[https://peterklipfel.com](https://peterklipfel.com)

Remember when you were first learning to code, and everything was really hard?
Things didn't fit together, and understanding why one tutorial worked and
another did not required reading at least 3 other tutorials?

Well, that's where I'm at with biology. I'm trying to track things that are
interesting to me in order to maybe help someone else one day see the path
that I walked from 0 to knowing how to do stuff.

------
iofiiiiiiiii
[https://sander.saares.eu/](https://sander.saares.eu/) on media streaming and
DRM.

DRM is often seen as some sort of dark art. A lot of this comes from the
proprietary nature of it, with NDAs on every corner and technology licensing
processes that require months of effort to get access to even the basic
documentation.

Over the past decade, ever-increasing standardization in the media industry
has opened up DRM to a great degree, though much remains in the proprietary
domain for legacy reasons. Even though standardization has helped a great
deal, it is hard to find human-readable information about DRM. ISO/IEC
23001-7:2016 does not make for easy bedtime reading!

I have worked in the field for 12 years and was recently motivated to share my
knowledge and remove some of the unwarranted mystery from the field. I am
currently writing up a new series of articles, to be published starting May,
opening up the topic of DRM for a wider audience. You will find them at my
website, though right now there are only a few old articles from ancient
history there.

If you make solutions that aim to provide Hollywood grade content or just
think this topic sounds interesting, this upcoming series might be a good
introduction to the necessary content security universe for you. I might also
post other digital media topics there from time to time.

------
dsalzman
I wrote a short meta blog about this thread. I analyzed all of the personal
blogs in the comment section using Wappalyzer.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822401)
\+ [https://www.dannysalzman.com/2020/04/08/analyzing-hn-
readers...](https://www.dannysalzman.com/2020/04/08/analyzing-hn-readers-
personal-blogs)

------
mdnahas
[https://medium.com/numbers-that-matter](https://medium.com/numbers-that-
matter)

I try to find important issues and simplify them to one good number. E.g.,
America's healthcare system costs us $4,000 more per person that other
developed countries and we live 4 years shorter on average. (Okay, in that
case, it was 2 numbers.)

Basically, I had a hard time pulling the important stuff out of politics. I
started my own blog to help me ... and others too.

------
dlkf
[https://davefernig.com](https://davefernig.com)

I write about data science. More specifically I'm interested in search, ux,
and psychology.

------
janvdberg
Mine is [https://j11g.com/](https://j11g.com/)

I mainly do book reviews few times per month (some posts are bigger than
others). And blog a little bit about music and a little bit about tech:
[https://j11g.com/category/tech/](https://j11g.com/category/tech/)

The book reviews are mostly (public) notes to myself. The tech blogs are
mostly aimed at a larger audience.

~~~
MrGilbert
Cool to see someone else using a numeronym as the domain name - I also choose
to do so for my site, but haven't any interesting content to share for now.

------
massimo-nazaria
Software engineering topics written in a clear and concise style:

[https://massimo-nazaria.github.io/blog/](https://massimo-
nazaria.github.io/blog/)

4 posts I'd recommend:

* Testability = Modularity

[https://massimo-
nazaria.github.io/blog/2020/01/15/testabilit...](https://massimo-
nazaria.github.io/blog/2020/01/15/testability-equals-modularity.html)

* Software Architecture Design for Busy Developers

[https://massimo-
nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/09/05/software-a...](https://massimo-
nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/09/05/software-architecture-design-for-busy-
developers.html)

* Mind the Architecture-Code Gap

[https://massimo-nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/03/13/mind-
the-a...](https://massimo-nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/03/13/mind-the-
architecture-code-gap.html)

* Unix Philosophy with an Example

[https://massimo-nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/03/02/unix-
philo...](https://massimo-nazaria.github.io/blog/2019/03/02/unix-philosophy-
with-an-example.html)

------
boristsr
[https://www.gdcorner.com/](https://www.gdcorner.com/)

Been running the blog for around a year now. Trying to write more frequently
this year. I write about game development, development in general, DevOps,
team issues, and other topics. I like to keep it varied. Depends what I'm
learning at the time, or what I have an itch to write about.

Some of my more popular articles:

[https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/11/18/ImprovingCodingStandards...](https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/11/18/ImprovingCodingStandards.html)

[https://www.gdcorner.com/2020/02/28/ProblemBehavioursInSoftw...](https://www.gdcorner.com/2020/02/28/ProblemBehavioursInSoftwareTeams.html)

[https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/12/27/JenkinsHomeLab-P1-Master...](https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/12/27/JenkinsHomeLab-P1-MasterSetup.html)

[https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/10/11/MemoizationInPython.html](https://www.gdcorner.com/2019/10/11/MemoizationInPython.html)

------
rafaquintanilha
[https://rafaelquintanilha.com](https://rafaelquintanilha.com)

I write mostly about React, but you will find articles about JavaScript and
Web Development in general.

It is a compilation of things that I use on a daily basis, so I think it is
worthy for anyone who is interested in understanding what is relevant for
modern front-end development.

Popular posts:

* [https://rafaelquintanilha.com/how-to-become-a-bad-developer/](https://rafaelquintanilha.com/how-to-become-a-bad-developer/) \- What is the most guaranteed way of becoming a bad developer?

* [https://rafaelquintanilha.com/react-testing-library-common-s...](https://rafaelquintanilha.com/react-testing-library-common-scenarios/) \- Did you work with Enzyme before? If so, you should read this article explaining why you should switch to React Testing Library and how do perform basic tests you will very likely find in your applications.

* [https://rafaelquintanilha.com/how-to-reuse-logic-with-react-...](https://rafaelquintanilha.com/how-to-reuse-logic-with-react-hooks/) \- Comprehensive guide of the basics (with examples) of React Hooks.

------
moultano
[http://moultano.wordpress.com](http://moultano.wordpress.com)

I write accessible articles on technical subjects when I have some particular
insight to share that I haven't seen written about before. That ends up
meaning that I don't post very much, but I think the posts are very good when
I do.

Here are some of my best posts.

Logs, Tails, Long Tails: [https://moultano.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/logs-
tails-long-ta...](https://moultano.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/logs-tails-long-
tails/)

Minhashing:
[https://moultano.wordpress.com/2018/11/08/minhashing-3kbzhsx...](https://moultano.wordpress.com/2018/11/08/minhashing-3kbzhsxyg4467-6/)

Why companies with unbounded resources still have terrible moderation:
[https://moultano.wordpress.com/2019/10/02/why-do-
companies-w...](https://moultano.wordpress.com/2019/10/02/why-do-companies-
with-huge-resources-still-have-terrible-moderation/)

------
justinator
[https://justinsimoni.com](https://justinsimoni.com)

I write about self powered adventures, mostly in the Colorado mountains - many
of which have never been repeated. Typing you from top of some hill right
outside of Boulder, right now that I rode up to and then plunked down my
quilt.

I'm also a backpacking guide, sponsored mountain runner, outdoor product
tester,and guidebook author.

I do computer stuff sometimes, too. I like to keep busy.

------
timtimtimi
I write about topics I'm learning about here:
[https://timilearning.com/](https://timilearning.com/)

It's largely focused on distributed systems and databases for now, but that's
subject to change.

I have some deep dive posts like this: [https://timilearning.com/posts/data-
storage-on-disk/part-two...](https://timilearning.com/posts/data-storage-on-
disk/part-two/) \- where I write dig deeper into a particular topic, in this
case: how databases work.

I also have posts like this one: [https://timilearning.com/posts/ddia/part-
two/chapter-9-2/](https://timilearning.com/posts/ddia/part-two/chapter-9-2/),
where I just share the notes I took while reading a book or watching a video.
I've posted my notes from the first 9 chapters of 'Designing Data-Intensive
Applications' by Martin Kleppmann there.

My goal is mainly to think more clearly about the things I learn by writing
about them, and then share that knowledge with whoever finds the topics
interesting.

------
alrw
I've made the move from working as an individual contributor to
managing/leading in a couple of different careers, most recently software
engineering. In doing that, most of what I've learned has been from observing
others and I write about these observations and how to be a better leader
here: [https://andrewwerner.blog/](https://andrewwerner.blog/)

------
ejstembler
[https://ejstembler.com](https://ejstembler.com)

I've had a blog since 1998, though my posting frequency has waxed and waned
over the years. I use it as a partial résumé and also as outlet for my
interests. Mainly, Software Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science,
Electronics, Robotics, Cooking, DIY, Cars, Travel.

Last year I had a falling out with my blog host, GoDaddy. They convinced me to
upgrade up a level ($3xx). Though when their site transfer service didn't work
they said they'd have to charge me another $150 to get the back-up. That's
when I cancelled all of my accounts with them. I didn't like WordPress/PHP
anyhow. In my haste to cancel GoDaddy, I forgot to export my content from
WordPress. That's when I slowly starting writing my blog from scratch using
Crystal, Kemal, and Bulma. Some of my content I was able to retrieve via
scraping the Internet Archive, and some I was able to extract from Mars Edit
by parsing the Content.plist files.

I'm very happy with the blog code and utilities I wrote, it was a fun
exercise. Now I need to dedicate more time to writing...

------
trikonasana
[https://www.stephendibart.com/blog](https://www.stephendibart.com/blog)

I write about finance, technology and design. Recently, I wrote about my
experience as an adjunct cyber teacher. So far, the topics have been fairly
wide-ranging.

Writing this blog, if nothing else, helps me organize my thoughts on certain
topics. It's cool to go back and track the evolution of your writing too.

------
mickel
You can find my blog at
[https://ultimatemachine.se](https://ultimatemachine.se) \- It's pretty
awesome if you're interested in human peak performance, building and running
SaaS-products as an Indie Hacker or software engineering in general. I
recently quit my CTO job to pursue a solo career building fun & useful
products and services with software.

------
smcnally
[https://meanbusiness.com](https://meanbusiness.com) Recent topics are games
and cannabis as that’s the focus of my current venture. (and “They go together
like peanut butter and … cannabis.”)

Ongoing topics are working with people, technology, and vendors through the
process of shipping products via distributed teams @ start ups and global
enterprises.

The blog is 12 years old. There are gems as well as gaps, gaffes, and
shoemakers’ children.

[https://meanbusiness.com/category/games/](https://meanbusiness.com/category/games/)
[https://meanbusiness.com/category/cannabis/](https://meanbusiness.com/category/cannabis/)
[https://meanbusiness.com/category/teams/](https://meanbusiness.com/category/teams/)
[https://meanbusiness.com/category/analytics/](https://meanbusiness.com/category/analytics/)

------
m01
[https://me.m01.eu/](https://me.m01.eu/) (RSS available)

I aim to produce high-quality, mostly long-form and tutorial-style technical
blog posts on topics that interest me, e.g.:

\- the space between hardware/software: physical OS switcher

\- Robotics: ROS2 & Kerbal Space Program

\- PCI-passthrough/VFIO/VT-d: notes from challenges I ran into

\- Networking: WPA2 Enterprise at home

\- home-assistant related stuff: coming soon :)

[edit: formatting]

------
ZainRiz
[https://zainrizvi.io](https://zainrizvi.io)

It's a bit sparse but I try to post the more interesting things I'm learning
about tech, business, psychology, and self improvement.

About me: I'm a software engineer and I've spent over a decade working at
Google and Microsoft, mostly building their clouds. Now I'm engineering at
Stripe

Here are a few of my favorite posts:

* How to Setup a Free Custom Domain Email Address: [https://zainrizvi.io/blog/how-to-setup-a-free-custom-domain-...](https://zainrizvi.io/blog/how-to-setup-a-free-custom-domain-email-address/)

* So You Want to do Deep Work: [https://zainrizvi.io/blog/so-you-want-to-deep-work/](https://zainrizvi.io/blog/so-you-want-to-deep-work/)

* Be Creative by Asking Better Questions: [https://zainrizvi.io/blog/a-more-beautiful-question-summary/](https://zainrizvi.io/blog/a-more-beautiful-question-summary/)

------
wonder_er
[https://josh.works/archive](https://josh.works/archive)

You probably _shouldn't_ read my blog.

It's small, has low traffic, and I am the primary beneficiary of my writing.
That said, I've been writing regularly for eight years now, and it's an
_awesome_ progress-tracking tool for me.

It's seen me through a few career changes (most recently into software
development) and I use it all the time to share ideas with people. If I share
an idea with people 3x, I'll write a blog post and share the link next time.

If you're new to software development, you should follow my blog.

If you're wanting to _get into_ software development, you should start here:
[https://josh.works/turing-backend-prep-01-intro](https://josh.works/turing-
backend-prep-01-intro)

I've got a bunch of stuff coming soon about leveling up your skills as person
who just got into your first ruby/rails development job, and feels like
they're not learning things very quickly.

So, if that's your cup of tea, please follow!

------
dyates
Mine is [https://davidyat.es](https://davidyat.es)

I write about a lot of different things, often technical, sometimes not.
Common subjects include technical tutorials and rants, reviews of books and
games, and thoughts about different aspects of internet culture.

These are my three most popular posts:

How to set up GPU passthrough on Linux: [https://davidyat.es/2016/09/08/gpu-
passthrough/](https://davidyat.es/2016/09/08/gpu-passthrough/)

Why RSS is better than its modern replacements:
[https://davidyat.es/2017/05/18/rss-nothing-
better/](https://davidyat.es/2017/05/18/rss-nothing-better/)

How to create a dual-headed personal wiki with Vimwiki and Gollum:
[https://davidyat.es/2017/09/01/vimwiki-plus-
gollum/](https://davidyat.es/2017/09/01/vimwiki-plus-gollum/)

------
aarroyoc
[https://blog.adrianistan.eu](https://blog.adrianistan.eu)

It's my Spanish blog about Prolog, Rust and Python mainly. I thought about
opening a new one in English, to reach a more broad audience, but I will not
write in two blogs at the same time and the Spanish blog maybe has more
relevance due to the lack of blogs like mine in Spanish.

------
creativecupcak3
[https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/](https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/) I was mostly
a student for the past five years; just graduated on January, 2020.

It's mostly about what I learned as a CS student during that time. And
somewhat more personal entries here and there. Personal favorites:
[https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/187168118243/ai-
thoughts-...](https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/187168118243/ai-thoughts-and-
rants)
[https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/143220291428/i-created-a-...](https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/143220291428/i-created-
a-mac-app) [https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/125386254048/enums-a-
bool...](https://thebigg-v3.tumblr.com/post/125386254048/enums-a-boolean-type-
on-steroids)

------
tekknolagi
If you're interested in programming languages and compilers, particularly if
you're new to the space, my blog might be interesting to you:
[https://bernsteinbear.com/blog](https://bernsteinbear.com/blog)

I've also got some other stuff there like a class I taught, some writing on
distributed systems, etc

------
_davebennett
[https://bennettnotes.com/](https://bennettnotes.com/)

I mainly write about things that are on my mind or stuff that I struggle with.

* People Who Are Obsessed With Success and Prestige - [https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/obsessed-with-success-and-...](https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/obsessed-with-success-and-prestige/)

* I Can't Do Anything for Fun Anymore; Every Hobby Is an Attempt to Make Money - [https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/making-money-out-of-every-...](https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/making-money-out-of-every-hobby/)

* Where Are All the Fun Software Engineer Jobs? - [https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/where-are-all-the-exciting...](https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/where-are-all-the-exciting-software-engineer-jobs/)

------
Folcon
Mine is: [https://folcon.github.io](https://folcon.github.io).

Where are all the github.io blogs, or am I in a minority for deciding to go
with a simple github.io?

Granted my blog's pretty small and I may change my mind as it slowly grows
bigger.

It's mainly for documenting dev experiences/projects, so if that's your jam,
go ahead!

------
rolisz
I've been blogging at [https://rolisz.ro/](https://rolisz.ro/) for 10 years.

The top 3 most frequent recent topics are about programming, board games and
some personal things.

My most popular posts are:

* writing neural networks with just Numpy: [https://rolisz.ro/2013/04/18/neural-networks-in-python/](https://rolisz.ro/2013/04/18/neural-networks-in-python/)

* making a selfie time lapse: [https://rolisz.ro/2016/08/01/how-to-make-a-selfie-time-lapse...](https://rolisz.ro/2016/08/01/how-to-make-a-selfie-time-lapse-video/)

* writing a web crawler in Rust: [https://rolisz.ro/2020/03/01/web-crawler-in-rust/](https://rolisz.ro/2020/03/01/web-crawler-in-rust/)

------
govtjobsguide
[https://govtjobsguide.in/](https://govtjobsguide.in/) This is one of the
finest govt jobs sites in India. It provides all the latest govt jobs
notifications with all the necessary informations. Some of the pages are
[https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-jobs/](https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-jobs/)
[https://govtjobsguide.in/government-jobs-for-
engineers/](https://govtjobsguide.in/government-jobs-for-engineers/)
[https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-jobs-for-ca/](https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-
jobs-for-ca/) [https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-jobs-for-
mba/](https://govtjobsguide.in/govt-jobs-for-mba/) Thanks.

------
michaelbrooks
I have two, one that started off as a development blog where I would post my
learnings for myself and others who may have the same issues. This eventually
moved to a more personal blog about personal issues also written in the hopes
it can help me and others with similar problems. -
[https://michaelbrooks.co.uk](https://michaelbrooks.co.uk)

And my second blog is more focused on Web Development tutorials (mainly
PHP/Laravel and JS/VueJS). I'm hoping to write a course on Laravel that starts
at developing an app using traditional methods and then converting it to an
API consumed via a frontend language (starting with Vue and then possibly
moving over to React). All with TDD in mind so you can see how that works and
how it'll change as the app changes. -
[https://michaelbrooks.dev](https://michaelbrooks.dev)

------
texteller
If you are looking for tech, you could check at my special tech events
coverage including "CTO Talk" event Walmart Labs India, Snapdeal, ThoughtWorks
with slide photos at:

* Tech Events: [http://casualwalker.com/category/tech-events](http://casualwalker.com/category/tech-events)

Also if you wanna take a tech break and interested in South India travel and
culture:

* Indian Travel: [http://casualwalker.com/category/travel-places](http://casualwalker.com/category/travel-places)

* Indian Culture & Arts: [http://casualwalker.com/category/culture-arts](http://casualwalker.com/category/culture-arts)

* Indian Temples: [http://casualwalker.com/category/indian-temples](http://casualwalker.com/category/indian-temples)

------
ComputerGuru
I’ve been blogging at [https://NeoSmart.net/blog/](https://NeoSmart.net/blog/)
for fifteen years. I started off with whatever strikes my fancy and had no
problem posting frivolous one or two paragraph posts but as it gained
popularity I found myself raising the bar for what qualifies as a good enough
post until I can’t post more than once a month or so, and posts have gone up
in length and substance exponentially, especially when you take into account
that now a blog post is typically associated with an entire new project or
github repository.

I believe I’m victim to whatever is the opposite of a niche effect. My posts
tend to be deeply technical but span hardware, software, security, .NET, rust,
C++, Windows, Linux, macOS, FreeBSD, and more so I never really got the
opportunity to pick up readers in one, single niche or domain.

I miss the old days.

------
rsoto
This is my personal blog: [https://www.therror.com/](https://www.therror.com/)
(It's in spanish, sorry)

It's been active for 18 years, I was 16 when I started it and now I'm trying
to write three or four times a week about several topics, mostly what comes to
mind at the moment.

------
nullspin
I have two I am sporadically posting to these days. The domain names have
changed through the years for various psychological reasons.

I have been exploring and experimenting in both tech and
consciousness/paranormal since the mid 1970s. Now I feel this desire to share
what I stumble upon and am learning along the way.

The tech blog is

[https://nullspin.com](https://nullspin.com)

This blog is getting restarted. My vision is to explore share about whatever I
find fun or interesting in and about tech. I also have an article about Emacs
startup times which got some HN attention a few years back though it was under
a different domain name at the time.

My occult/paranormal blog is

[https://mysticgrail.com](https://mysticgrail.com)

The twin flame/soul mate and energy connection articles have enjoyed some
readership.

My goal now is to not change domain names ever again. Oh and post once a week
at least.

------
DrNuke
[https://www.tenproblems.com](https://www.tenproblems.com) \- Providing
informed reports based upon peer-reviewed documents, hopefully debunking fake
news, sensationalism and outright biased agendas. We would also like to
democratize academic debates, making accessible booklets.

------
azul_pensar
Educación lo mantengo hace muchos años
[https://acercadelaeducacion.com.ar](https://acercadelaeducacion.com.ar)

Y otro más centrado en tecnología y educación
[https://alvarmaciel.gitlab.io/cyberiada](https://alvarmaciel.gitlab.io/cyberiada)

------
32gbsd
[http://owensoft.net/](http://owensoft.net/)

Its old school, 20 year old custom blog. Theres lots to see. It has history
unlike most modern web stuff. Pictures of food, controversial tech articles,
metaphysical poetry, and small island life. Come to think of it I need a new
camera.

------
stereotactic
[https://radoncnotes.com](https://radoncnotes.com) I am an Oncologist with an
active blog (I usually post one post per day); link to most interesting
articles and prefer to explore the intersection of technology and healthcare.
I also make my disdain for academic publishing, a regular feature. Besides, I
aim to educate my colleagues on digital workflows. I also air my opinions on
AI/ML (if I find anything interesting) and also include a mixed bag of
policy/opinion/rarely a long form. I hope you find it useful. (You can sign up
for the WordPress generated generic email that would notify you about the new
post; alternatively, RSS feeds). I have a companion Twitter account
(radoncnotes) wherein you can follow the hashtag #read for the best links on
the Internet.

------
tpaschalis
[https://tpaschalis.github.io](https://tpaschalis.github.io)

Probably only worth it for reading specific posts such as how I'm using vim as
an IDE [1], how database schemas and event sourcing are a great pair [2], or
just my 'du-jour' weekend projects that end up in Show HN. I find having a
blog invaluable for note-taking, personal growth and honing my writing skills;
that's why there's no data tracking or comments built-in for now. But feel
free to reach out, any advice will be appreciated!

[1] [https://tpaschalis.github.io/vim-go-
setup/](https://tpaschalis.github.io/vim-go-setup/)

[2] [https://tpaschalis.github.io/schemas-event-
sourcing/](https://tpaschalis.github.io/schemas-event-sourcing/)

------
hardmath123
Comfortably Numbered
([http://hardmath123.github.io](http://hardmath123.github.io)) is about how
you can learn so much about the world just by thinking deeply about the
simplest things — shadows, trees, orchards, laundry, fish. The lesson is to
keep your eyes open.

~~~
imcoconut
very cool blog

------
getaclue
[https://getaclue.me](https://getaclue.me) Write about different things. At
different times. Interested in intersection of software, business and people.
Currently focusing on writing a JavaScript book. Cheers for this post!!! Like
finding more writers to follow =)

~~~
arkanciscan
Your search feature is super fast!! What are you using?

~~~
getaclue
Thanks - it is powered by [https://github.com/christian-fei/Simple-Jekyll-
Search](https://github.com/christian-fei/Simple-Jekyll-Search) and it is a
jekyll theme modified underneath

------
gingerlime
[https://blog.gingerlime.com](https://blog.gingerlime.com) (RSS available)

Latest posts:

* ranting about bunq bank price hike / tracking

* who wants to be hired tips

* Apple privacy and advertising ID (posting it on HN got me downvoted a couple of times but I don’t know why)

* the cup of coffee pricing fallacy (which was reasonably popular on HN)

------
e_ameisen
[http://mlpowered.com/](http://mlpowered.com/)

I share practical tips about ML. I focus specifically on things that will make
it easier to ship ML applications. As much as possible, I include code.

Popular posts:

[https://mlpowered.com/posts/how-to-
solve-90-nlp/](https://mlpowered.com/posts/how-to-solve-90-nlp/)

[https://mlpowered.com/posts/image-search/](https://mlpowered.com/posts/image-
search/)

I've paused writing for a bit while I wrote my book
([https://mlpowered.com/book/](https://mlpowered.com/book/)) but now am
planning to pick back up.

I have a newsletter at the bottom of each page and an RSS feed you can
subscribe to to receive new posts.

------
rayshan
[https://shan.io/](https://shan.io/)

I write about personal finance. There are 3 things that make your money more
productive: information, tools, and time. I can't give you more time but I
write about hidden insights and make tools that help you make smarter
investment decisions.

Some recent posts that are relevant to this new COVID19 world:

What did we learn from the 2008 Great Recession
[https://shan.io/writing/learnings-from-the-2008-great-
recess...](https://shan.io/writing/learnings-from-the-2008-great-recession/)

How bad can this recession get? [https://finance.shan.io/recessions-bear-
markets-compared/](https://finance.shan.io/recessions-bear-markets-compared/)

------
AndrewStephens
[https://sheep.horse/](https://sheep.horse/)

It's my blog and I write whatever comes to mind at the time in my home-built
static site generator.

I try to make my blog an example of what I think the web should be more like.
I even wrote a manifesto.

[https://sheep.horse/2016/6/a_website_manifesto_-
_introducing...](https://sheep.horse/2016/6/a_website_manifesto_-
_introducing_sheep.horse.html)

Sometimes its just photos to show my family on the other side of the world.
Sometimes brief rants on programming and technical issues or a demo of my
latest side project.

Hackernews readers just browsing around might want to start with the computing
tag:

[https://sheep.horse/tagcloud.html#computing](https://sheep.horse/tagcloud.html#computing)

------
pmlnr
[https://petermolnar.net](https://petermolnar.net)

Tech entries (mostly howtos to myself) on *nix finds; photos (places,
landscapes, etc); random mutterings and thoughts when they really want to come
out of me.

Though the domain has changed, my site has been my online home for over 20
years now.

------
Ndymium
[https://blog.nytsoi.net/](https://blog.nytsoi.net/)

No reason to read it, I post quite rarely and just about any (usually
technical) things that come to my mind. Most people find it from a search
engine when searching for help with different things. My most viewed blog post
is about a version incompatibility between PuTTY and OpenSSH. :) I do have a
couple of longer post ideas hanging around the back of my mind, but there's
just so much else to do in life. The eternal struggle.

Currently I'm writing... the blog engine, again. I'm moving it to a new server
and decided I'd bump the deps and freshen up the technical side of the
frontend. It's made with Elixir and the Raxx framework, but it's not an
example of clean code practises, more like a testing ground.

------
chaoxu
[https://chaoxuprime.com/blog.html](https://chaoxuprime.com/blog.html)

I write about algorithms.

You might like it if you like algorithmic puzzles. Some of the puzzles are
actually in leetcode, but the solutions in the blog are through the viewpoint
of a theoretical cs researcher.

------
phomer
[http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/](http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/)

Nearly 15 years of writing about most aspects of software development. Not
really awesome, but it is my attempt to make some sense out of 30 years of
software development.

------
avinash
[https://www.avinashmeetoo.com/](https://www.avinashmeetoo.com/)

I'm a computer scientist in Mauritius, an island in the middle of the Indian
Ocean. For the past three years, I've been working as an adviser in
Government. Before that, I ran my training and consulting company. And, prior
to that, I was a professor at the largest university of the country.

On my blog, I write about how Mauritius can become a smart island with smart
people by leveraging technology and innovation.

My blog dates from 2010 but I've been blogging on my family blog
[https://www.noulakaz.net/](https://www.noulakaz.net/) since 2004. This blog
is more eclectic. I write about my family, sports, TV shows and movies, etc.

------
JanVanRyswyck
[https://principal-it.eu/blog.html](https://principal-it.eu/blog.html) I
primarily write about Test-Driven Development, unit tests and software design.
But there are other subjects that I wrote about as well, all the way back
until 2006.

------
geocrasher
[https://miscdotgeek.com](https://miscdotgeek.com)

Why should you read it? Several reasons. The first is that this is where I
write things that I'm passionate about! If you have ever been interested in
ham radio, electronics or just in general geekiest saying there's a good
chance that I've written about it. I document my projects well and don't
assume knowledge when I explain things. I also own my failures and explain
them in full. Lastly, I make a point to smash through the myths, mysteries and
flat out misinformation regarding whatever I'm writing about. I show how
normal people can do whatever they set their minds to!

Disclaimer: this comment written at the end of a very long day on very little
sleep. My blog is better than that. Usually.

------
whatrocks
[https://www.charlieharrington.com/](https://www.charlieharrington.com/)

I write about computers, making music, books, and the great outdoors.

Post-mortem on making a podcast: [https://www.charlieharrington.com/escaping-
web-season-one-re...](https://www.charlieharrington.com/escaping-web-season-
one-retrospective)

Getting started with Arduino: [https://www.charlieharrington.com/afternoon-
with-arduino](https://www.charlieharrington.com/afternoon-with-arduino)

List of novels with giant, possibly magical, libraries:
[https://www.charlieharrington.com/novels-with-
libraries](https://www.charlieharrington.com/novels-with-libraries)

------
ConradAkunga
[https://www.conradakunga.com/blog/](https://www.conradakunga.com/blog/)

Blogging out of Nairobi on software development and in particular C#, F#,
Powershell and databases. One of the best ways to learn something well is to
write about it.

------
leerob
[https://leerob.io/blog](https://leerob.io/blog)

I write about web development, tech careers, and a bit about my personal life.
Lots of JavaScript, React, Next.js, and UI/UX related topics.

Fun tech facts on my site. It's a hybrid Next.js app implementing the
JAMstack. Static pages are served from the cache and APIs add additional
functionality after the page has loaded (view counts, newsletter
subscription). The best example of this is my "personal dashboard". It uses
Next.js API routes to fetch data from a variety of sources (Google Analytics,
Unsplash, GitHub, etc) while still serving a static shell ->
[https://leerob.io/dashboard](https://leerob.io/dashboard)

------
neya
[https://medium.com/build-ideas](https://medium.com/build-ideas)

I started writing about engineering, code, electronics, audio mostly. The idea
of my blog is to help other people build their ideas (Hence the name). It
started out as a blog to help newcomers to build popular ideas (such as
E-Commerce or a simple), but has evolved into documenting some of my journeys
with engineering in general. Such as this one:

[https://medium.com/build-ideas/in-pursuit-of-a-lost-
childhoo...](https://medium.com/build-ideas/in-pursuit-of-a-lost-childhood-a-
diy-story-of-my-bookshelf-speakers-hi-fi-music-system-2cb6e2a020e2)

Although I'm on Medium, I'm looking to port it to my own custom blog soon.

------
misev
[https://dimitarmisev.com/blog](https://dimitarmisev.com/blog)

Contains a couple of travelogues so far. Probably the best piece is on
Iceland, it may be useful to you if you plan on camping there in winter:
[https://dimitarmisev.com/blog/iceland](https://dimitarmisev.com/blog/iceland)

It's rss-compliant in case you want to subscribe, and has no analytics
tracking nonsense. Posting frequency has been extremely low so far, however.
Even though the end result is usually rewarding, producing posts has been
seriously time consuming. But I'm thinking every now and then to restart it.

Note: it doesn't show very well on screens wider than 1920 pixels, I just
noticed.

------
Sankra
[http://hjerpbakk.com](http://hjerpbakk.com) I try to write an article every
time Google search fails to help me solve a problem. I also write about my
personal projects and what I've learned as a leader and software engineer.

------
Ayesh
I'm working on [https://php.watch](https://php.watch). It's a blog/tracker
type web site where I post about latest PHP news, and upcoming changes in an
organized way. I started it 2 years ago, but it's only 3 months back since I
started to finally get to it. It has a monthly newsletter that's getting a
fairly good trend in subscriptions.

Why I'd like to see others reading it? Because I spend a lot of time working
on modernizng PHP. I watch PHP code changes, test things, contribute, etc, and
write about them. If you have any PHP applications that you want to keep up, I
hope that site helps to figure out what's new and changing.

Also a travel blog but that is not quite relevant to HN :)

------
maguay
[https://techinch.com](https://techinch.com) as my long-running personal blog,
mostly with software reviews, thought pieces on personal technology, and links
to posts I've published elsewhere. I don't publish on it nearly enough—but
it's the connecting thread between everything else I've published at other
sites.

And [https://capiche.com/e](https://capiche.com/e) is my work blog—focused on
software pricing, starting with this software inflation rate article:
[https://capiche.com/e/software-inflation-
rate](https://capiche.com/e/software-inflation-rate)

------
tj0
[https://www.thomasjost.com](https://www.thomasjost.com)

Started this up about six months ago. I write about general topics, mostly
software engineering and infosec. Kind of serves as a live journal as well
(which probably doesn't help job prospects much).

Low traffic, seem to only get traffic from the monthly hiring threads here on
HN and occasionally twitter. It's fun for me, though. Helps document ideas and
helps a couple junior dev friends I mentor grasp concepts that otherwise take
a while to wrap one's mind around. Might be of interest to other software devs
looking into pivoting to appsec or security engineering as I'm documenting my
journey towards the OSCP later this year.

------
scotthtaylor
[https://st.im](https://st.im) \-- I write about building AI products, self
improvement and general curiosity.

I also have a '10 Minute Guide' book series -- the most recent one being '10
Minute Guide to Mental Fitness'.

------
staysaasy
[https://staysaasy.com/](https://staysaasy.com/)

We're heads of product and engineering at our company (a rapidly growing
enterprise SaaS company with hundreds of employees). We're writing a guide to
scaling enterprise SaaS product and engineering teams from our experience as
ICs, eng managers, and now product/engineering execs.

Overall we feel that we have interesting perspectives to offer having played
virtually every role that one finds on a growing tech team. There also hasn't
been enough written about SaaS, as much of the literature on best practices
for building a company comes from the large consumer tech giants (FAANG, Uber,
Lyft, etc...).

We actually just launched this week!

------
sdan
I write about infrastructure and AI (subscribe to get emails once a few months
[https://sdan.io/subscribe](https://sdan.io/subscribe)).

In particular I write posts about setting up your own servers (one about
hosting your website from your Raspberry Pi at home and WireGuard is coming
up) and about handling massive loads as well as interesting AI topics such as
how Transformers work or new and exciting AI papers.

You can check it out here: [https://sdan.io/blog](https://sdan.io/blog) and
subscribe for infrequent emails here:
[https://sdan.io/subscribe](https://sdan.io/subscribe).

------
roperzh
[https://www.monades.dev/](https://www.monades.dev/)

You may find my blog interesting if you like a mix of [*nix][1] and a variety
CS topics, from the [Actor Model][2] to [Linear Transformations][3].

[1]: [https://www.monades.dev/tags/xnix/](https://www.monades.dev/tags/xnix/)

[2]: [https://www.monades.dev/get-to-know-the-actor-
model/](https://www.monades.dev/get-to-know-the-actor-model/)

[3]: [https://www.monades.dev/notes-on-linear-
transformations/](https://www.monades.dev/notes-on-linear-transformations/)

------
weebst
[https://twobithistory.org](https://twobithistory.org)

If you think you'd enjoy long-form, deeply researched essays that look at the
development of technical ideas throughout the history of computing, I've got
you covered.

------
tephra
[https://pagefault.se/](https://pagefault.se/)

Me and one of my good friends writing on mainly programming related stuff. Why
should you read it? I don't know yet but I can assure you I'm in it for the
long haul.

~~~
test1235
I thought it was funny I read this line:

>(but who cares how many, like I don’t need to see your tweet telling everyone
you read 100 books.)

shortly after I saw this line for one of the other blogs:

> I generally have read >50 technical books a year.

------
taphangum
[https://fromtoschool.com](https://fromtoschool.com) \- It's a little rough
around the edges, but I'm in the process of testing out a new, faster way of
teaching programming. Instead of assuming no similar knowledge when teaching a
new language or framework, we try to leverage the knowledge of similar
languages and frameworks that you already have to build the new knowledge
structure.

I expand on this idea more here: [https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-
programming-tutorials-are-...](https://fromtoschool.com/why-most-programming-
tutorials-are-so-hard-to-understand-and-a-solution-to-this-problem/)

------
kontxt
I'm the founder of [https://kontxt.io](https://kontxt.io) which is an
integrative micro blogging platform that clones websites and converts PDFs
(and most other documents since they can be converted to PDFs) to websites
that's enhanced with real-time collaboration including highlights, comments,
polls, @mentons, speedy navigation, etc. It lets you save, share, and respond
to articles in context.

 _The collaborative technology can also easily be added to any website or
blog, too!_

I'll soon be adding search, a public feed like Twitter for discovery, and a
way to extract and use highlights across articles. Check it out and let me
know what you think.

------
tarasmatsyk
You have to read, so you know how to kick off your own blog in 2 hours! BOom
:D [https://www.tarasmatsyk.com/posts/1-how-to-start-a-blog-
in-2...](https://www.tarasmatsyk.com/posts/1-how-to-start-a-blog-in-2-hours/)

A year ago I kicked off my engineering blog which I abandoned in 2 months :D

To be honest, I write either about my engineering struggle, however I'll
switch back to indie making in the next months, so feel free to send me a note
if any topic resonates with you

It's good to have it around in case I want to share knowledge and ideas

Medium ref: [https://medium.com/@tarasmatsyk](https://medium.com/@tarasmatsyk)

------
papa
[https://mentalpivot.com](https://mentalpivot.com)

It's a repository for my book notes (business, self-improvement, economics and
other topics). I also post short pieces about things I'm learning. Fridays I
post a weekly roundup of interesting articles and podcasts I listened to.

Most popular post are my notes on BJ Fogg's Tiny Habits:
[https://mentalpivot.com/book-notes-tiny-habits-by-bj-
fogg/](https://mentalpivot.com/book-notes-tiny-habits-by-bj-fogg/)

Started the blog last year in an effort to develop the habit more than
anything. Trying to get better every week just out of sheer repetition and
practice.

~~~
hckr_news
Interesting thanks :)

------
panoramas4good
A data driven travel blog:
[https://travelstatsman.com/](https://travelstatsman.com/)

If you've ever asked yourself questions like; "how many planes are in the sky
at one time?", this blog is for you.

~~~
kyawzazaw
My college's digital storytelling class would appreciate this a resource.

------
ChrisHardman29
[https://www.sivv.io](https://www.sivv.io) \- I write short summaries
outlining useful ideas, advice and wisdom that I come across in the articles
and books that I read.

By reading this you can quickly consume useful / actionable information that
takes many hours of scanning newspapers, magazines etc each day to source and
compile.

At present this covers the following subjects: business, personal /
professional development, wellbeing, science & technology, and behavioural
science.

Recent posts include: Multi-tasking is better thought of as task-switching,
How to reduce the influence of cognitive biases within interviews, Beyond the
'innovator's dilemma'

------
themodelplumber
[https://www.friendlyskies.net/intj](https://www.friendlyskies.net/intj)

I write for one of the main segments of the HN audience: The INTJ personality
type.

If you...

\- Tend to focus on contingency planning and anticipating future moves /
events

\- See yourself as a strategist

\- Have something of a critic's mindset

\- Tend to Google for, save, or bookmark the next knowledge nugget, software
package, or life hack

\- Benefit from studying anti-patterns, sometimes more than studying patterns

\- Are open to learning and experimental flexibility in the name of
discovering a world of new hacks and perspectives...

...Then it might be worth your time. I'm on a bit of a blog break due to
COVID-19 efforts at work but it's been pretty consistently active for years
now.

------
fredwu
[https://fredwu.me/](https://fredwu.me/)

No particular reason, but I started building websites in the late 90s and am
now heading up the engineering department in our scale-up (60+ people w/ 25+
engineers).

------
nfd
[https://b.nfd.moe](https://b.nfd.moe)

Over the past several months/years, I've usually gone around in my life with a
notebook on my person. Some of these notes/lingering ideas seem like things
about which I should go write essays.

I've got three posts live at the moment, all of which have something to do
with my (generally leftist) takes on the far right--though I might be coming
at things a little bit more sideways than that implies. I've got some ideas
for both more-of-that and not-that. You should read it because I'm digging
into cultural issues (and probably other things) via some ideas you may not
have seen before.

------
thanatropism
[http://asemic-horizon.com](http://asemic-horizon.com)

It's not for everyone and certainly for not of _most_ of the HN crowd. It's
about a web of concepts that is akin to philosophy but has slightly different
goals and expectations of itself. It's very self-referential and has built
over time a lot of shorthand jargon a.k.a. technical terminology. Takes a
while to get into. But I believe it's a fresh way of looking at the ways of
looking at contemporary society and events. You'll like it if you're keen of
"continental philosophy" albeit it doesn't often cite the standard authors.

------
some_furry
I've mostly been blogging on Medium these days.

Rather than link to my index, here's a post that I wrote about Defeating
Coordinated Inauthentic Behavior (At Scale):

[https://medium.com/@soatok/defeating-coordinated-
inauthentic...](https://medium.com/@soatok/defeating-coordinated-inauthentic-
behavior-at-scale-a872badf721)

If you enjoyed that one, you'll probably enjoy my writing. If you didn't, you
probably won't.

I might move my efforts to something self-hosted soon, but I'm more likely to
be targeted by malicious script kiddies (due to being openly gay and a furry),
and that thought has instilled a lot of inertia with me.

~~~
goose847
I was going to reply mentioning Destin's YouTube series on 'Manipulating the
Algorithm' Only to be pleasantly surprised that you linked to it right in the
beginning. Keen to read it when I have a moment!

Edit: typo

------
mgreenleaf
[https://arcane.blog/](https://arcane.blog/)

I'm really just getting started, but I read widely and have a lot of random
interests. Most of my stuff touches on tech but focuses on thoughts about
mathematics, life, literature, philosophy, and ethics.

I'm starting a company, and the blog for that is
[https://blog.yakware.com/](https://blog.yakware.com/) ; it is less human
being-esque, but I want it to focus more on the tech and entrepreneur space,
without being robotic marketing material...:

Planning on making both of those more regular in the near future, and both
have RSS feeds.

~~~
snazz
Your website gives me a TLS error (Firefox 75.0, Linux):

 _> Secure Connection Failed

> An error occurred during a connection to arcane.blog. Peer’s certificate has
> an invalid signature.

> Error code: SEC_ERROR_BAD_SIGNATURE

> The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of
> the received data could not be verified. > Please contact the website owners
> to inform them of this problem._

Edit: Works fine now

~~~
mgreenleaf
Aah, sorry about that; I renewed the cert and restarted the webserver, glad it
is working now :)

------
JanMa
[https://janma.tk/](https://janma.tk/)

Relatively young blog of mine. Every once in a while I try to write detailed
articles about technical things I am currently interested in.

I wrote a 6 part series about porting a Unikernel to Xen:
[https://janma.tk/2018-11-11/os-xen-001/](https://janma.tk/2018-11-11/os-
xen-001/)

More recently I started to take a deep dive into running containers with
systemd-nspawn: [https://janma.tk/2019-10-13/systemd-
nspawn/](https://janma.tk/2019-10-13/systemd-nspawn/)

------
bade
[https://billwadge.wordpress.com](https://billwadge.wordpress.com) Informal
descriptions of my inventions, including Lucid lang Foundations of Math
explained. My adventures in Academia Lame jokes

------
d666ncer
[https://www.danceofdeath.de](https://www.danceofdeath.de)

'A set of links celebrating mortality'

My curated list of things that are in my opinion worthwhile. Also I aim to
provide starting points for meandering the web

------
nickjj
I've been posting every week for 5+ years. I cover everything I encounter as a
freelance developer (something I've been doing for the last ~20 years).

There's posts on Flask, Docker, Bash, Elixir, tweaking your development
environment, running a freelance business, etc.. Lots of videos too, because
for the last year or so I've been trying to grow a Youtube channel.

It basically covers everything I've learned or am currently learning that's
related to tech. I also don't run ads on my site or have annoying newsletter
popups.

[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/)

------
thangalin
[https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/](https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/)

The blog has a series on how to typeset Markdown documents into beautiful
PDFs.

Along the way, there's deep discussion about why separating content from
presentation is a great goal, how to implement CI/CD using a simple user-
friendly bash script, a walk-through on leveraging externally sourced
interpolated variables within Markdown documents, a way to typeset
mathematics, and an introduction to injecting results from R code into
documents.

Part 8 (coming soon) applies many of these concepts to reproduce classic
novels in various thematic styles.

------
0xferruccio
My blog is [https://ferrucc.io](https://ferrucc.io)

If you’re in tech and in your early 20s we might have a lot of things in
common

If you don’t belong to this group, you can get a rough idea of how people in
my age group think

~~~
0xferruccio
Not the best time for GH pages to go down :(

------
DictumMortuum
[https://dev.dictummortuum.com/](https://dev.dictummortuum.com/) I am a
programmer, so I write techy stuff. The basic premise though is that I keep
everything succinct.

Not much content or traffic.

------
andrewnc
Late to the party. I write a data science blog but I can only use esoteric
programming languages.

It's a blast.

[https://andrewnc.github.io/blog/blog.html](https://andrewnc.github.io/blog/blog.html)

------
meow_mix
[https://medium.com/@evankozliner](https://medium.com/@evankozliner)

I write about computer science, philosophy and their intersections. My posts
are geared towards people with an interest in both CS and philosophy. You can
find stuff ranging from typical CS/ML topics like how to build a melanoma
classifier, to what the implications of cellular automata are for free will. I
don't write super frequently, but I put a lot of effort into my posts.

I also chat with readers pretty often, so if you generally just want to have a
discussion about these topics, I'm a good person to reach out to :)

------
obiefernandez
[https://medium.com/exploring-wisdom-unschooling-and-world-
sc...](https://medium.com/exploring-wisdom-unschooling-and-world-schooling)

Given that we had to relocate to Mexico due to coronavirus, my wife and I
recently made the difficult decision to officially pull our 12-year old son
out of the international school he was attending in China and start him
un/home-schooling him. I'm writing a blog about the decision and its results
on a somewhat realtime and extremely open and honest basis. Might be useful
for some of you thinking about doing the same with your own kids.

------
skrajewski
[https://szymonkrajewski.pl](https://szymonkrajewski.pl)

I write mostly about software and web development but I also share tips and my
thoughts on other topics. I've been writing since 2017.

Most popular:

* [https://szymonkrajewski.pl/why-should-you-return-early/](https://szymonkrajewski.pl/why-should-you-return-early/)

* [https://szymonkrajewski.pl/why-you-should-use-array-function...](https://szymonkrajewski.pl/why-you-should-use-array-functions-instead-of-basic-loops/)

But I don't think they are the best, rather needed.

------
pietre
I'm writing about productivity, marketing, psychology and life.

Some personal favourites: Lay a brick each day
[https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/consistency/](https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/consistency/)

The Scientist and The Monkey
[https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/scientist/](https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/scientist/)

My Favorite Quotes
[https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/quotes/](https://www.pieterboerboom.nl/quotes/)

Love reading others in this thread! Personal blogs are fascinating.

------
renatello
[https://renatello.com/](https://renatello.com/) I mostly write about Vue.js,
front-end development and running.

I also build/write about small side-projects. Here are a few of them:

\- Running pace calculator written in Vue.js [https://renatello.com/running-
pace-calculator/](https://renatello.com/running-pace-calculator/)

\- Tailwind UI components ported to Bootstrap 4 (wip)
[https://renatello.com/components/heroes/](https://renatello.com/components/heroes/)

------
srpablo
[https://morepablo.com](https://morepablo.com)

Some tech, some culture, some of my life, whatever was interesting to me that
day or few days. Have some favorites/highlights on that front page.

------
nate
If you're into finding more video blogs: I'm at
[http://youtube.com/natekontny](http://youtube.com/natekontny)

I cover running businesses (successfully and unsuccessfully), software design,
science experiments, and just getting through life :) (Cuz it ain't easy for
anyone)

(I've also written a ton about these topics over the years at
[http://ninjasandrobots.com](http://ninjasandrobots.com) and
[http://medium.com/@natekontny](http://medium.com/@natekontny))

------
xueyongg
[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com)

just a site to share some of the learnings along the way. It is crucial not
just to gather information merely to get the job done. At times, with a little
more introspection, you can get a whole lot more out from your day to day
tasks. These little essences you get out of the day to day challenges you face
as individuals, in my case a software engineer, allows you to see things from
a whole of a different perspective.

Hope my blog encourages you all to embrace learning a little bit more (:

Would love some feedback on it as well. Thanks all!

------
oap_bram
I have a personal blog that I posted a couple of times on HN thusfar. It's
over at [https://bram.dingelstad.xyz](https://bram.dingelstad.xyz) Usually I
write about things I'm working on (if I can), planning to write more about a
bunch of stuff, nothing too specific tho!

The awesomeness factor isn't really there yet I think, I'll see if I can fit
that in there sometime :)

You should read it if you like occasional stories from a
gamedev/sysadmin/entrepeneur I suppose?

I mostly write it for myself and try to cater it to atleast someone that would
find it interesting.

------
meagher
[https://meagher.co](https://meagher.co)

I write about personal experiences in tech and try never to generalize.

When I launched Mute.vc on HN [https://meagher.co/mute-
vc/](https://meagher.co/mute-vc/)

Incrementally Building A Blog [https://meagher.co/incremental-
blog/](https://meagher.co/incremental-blog/)

Thoughts on Building Paid Software [https://meagher.co/paid-
software/](https://meagher.co/paid-software/)

------
runxel
[https://lucasbecker.de/](https://lucasbecker.de/)

I write about all the stuff I encounter and where I would need more characters
than would fit in a tweet.

Main topics are technical stuff, obscure things, and witty comments on design.

In a sense I'm scratching my own itch. Take this article as an example, where
I blog about something I had real trouble to find any information on at all:

[https://lucasbecker.de/posts/de-aspect-your-digital-
negative...](https://lucasbecker.de/posts/de-aspect-your-digital-negatives)

------
hcrdj
My blog is at jdrch.wordpress.com/, but most my activities are currently at
[https://github.com/jdrch/Hardware](https://github.com/jdrch/Hardware), a repo
of all the hardware I run.

The aims of my setup are:

The aims of this project are to:

1\. Run all major OS kernel families (BSD, Linux, Unix, Windows) 2\. Backup
all my machines 3\. Provide secure, up-to-date, performant, reasonably private
networking and computing functionality in my house

If you're interested in how a truly, hyperdiverse mixed environment can be
scalably be managed, check it out :)

------
foxhop
[https://russell.ballestrini.net](https://russell.ballestrini.net) I blog
about tech, cloud, programming (mostly python). I practice devops and I also
garden. I love to think about systems and how to make them operate better.

Started blogging over 10 years ago on WordPress, about 4 years ago I switched
to pelican a static site generator.

I launched Remarkbox ([https://www.remarkbox.com](https://www.remarkbox.com))
so that I could continue to have conversation with my readers, and so can you.

------
q-base
[https://jesperreiche.com/blog/](https://jesperreiche.com/blog/)

Some technical writing, some philosophizing over work and life in general.

Also doing some good old photo-blogging every once in a while as I find
Instagram and the like too shallow. And always loved the original photo-blogs
with beautiful pictures and a bit of text to get the context across.

I have two health care start-ups under my belt and currently work as
independent freelance Tech Lead. Hopefully my writing can in some cases spawn
reflection and plant seeds for further examination.

------
intense12
I've started recently .NET (Core) technology blog, oriented to web
development. [https://aspdotnet.dev/](https://aspdotnet.dev/)

I would be happy if i have more time, still planning. Anyway, sometimes i did
not find specific answer or SO or i need to google more something, so adding
that type of content would be nice. Also, i have experience with various tech
- storage engines, messaging and so on, even solid knowledge of frontend and
it would be good for me to take a recap, learn something new beside my casual
job.

------
mooreds
[http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/](http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/)

I don't know why you should read it, but I read it to find postcards from my
past self, including problems that stymied me, books that affected me and
technologies I no longer use.

If you are a new or potential developer, you might be interested in my blog
focused on that topic. I give advice and hope to help new developers avoid my
mistakes:

[https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/](https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/)

------
weavie
[https://codersteve.dev/post/](https://codersteve.dev/post/)

I've been writing about PureScript - primarily with Halogen.

You should read it because I think the world would be a better place if more
people used PureScript! :-) My (highly opinionated) theory is that although
the learning curve is steeper, once it clicks it is so much less stressful and
more enjoyable to use PureScript over Javascript or Typescript. More robust
pages are a result. This blog is the start of my attempts to help people over
that initial hump.

------
fernandokokocha
[https://bartoszkrajka.com/](https://bartoszkrajka.com/)

Professional communication in IT is my thing and it's particularly important
now, during the pandemic / social distancing / remote work turmoil. Here is
one good article to start, it covers the communication topic top-down:

[https://bartoszkrajka.com/2019/04/17/how-to-communicate-
in-i...](https://bartoszkrajka.com/2019/04/17/how-to-communicate-in-it-
extreme-visibility/)

------
lord-bazooka
[https://utkuufuk.com](https://utkuufuk.com)

Some of my latest posts:

I had to build a web scraper to buy groceries
[http://utkuufuk.com/2020/03/28/grocery-
scraping/](http://utkuufuk.com/2020/03/28/grocery-scraping/)

How I Manage My Side-Projects Using Trello
[http://utkuufuk.com/2020/03/20/trello-project-
manage/](http://utkuufuk.com/2020/03/20/trello-project-manage/)

------
nishparadox
[https://www.nishanpantha.com.np/mind-
cave/](https://www.nishanpantha.com.np/mind-cave/)

I was going through depression and writing was the only way that helped me
calm down. It really helped. It helped a lot. And whenever I feel like writing
about certain topics (maybe philosophy, maybe life, maybe habits?), I jolt
them down in my journal. Eventually, post them to my personal blog. Not sure
if this is something anyone can find interesting to read about. There are
poems, ranting, quotidian events.

------
nzealand
[https://www.folj.com/](https://www.folj.com/)

Lateral thinking and logic puzzles.

Segmented by difficulty.

If the answer is numerical, you can check to see if you are right before
reading the solution.

~~~
gnicholas
FYI, the "more" button at the bottom of the page doesn't work. Cool puzzles!

------
gansai
Hi All, Glad to share my blog here.

What is my blog ?

Name of my blog is Techno Paradigms
([https://gansai.blogspot.com](https://gansai.blogspot.com))

Why should I read it?

I share what I learn. ( Very rarely, I have written my perspectives on
software paradigms - like how things are evolving etc -- but I like to write
more on this )

I try to focus on few topics like: Java, Cloud, Architecture etc.

Why is it awesome?

I am not sure whether my blog is awesome.

I guess people interested in backend & distributed systems can visit my blog.

( Nowadays I am trying to appreciate role of products like: Kafka, Debezium,
Hazelcast etc )

(Probably I wrote more than a short intro )

------
silverwings
[https://blog.agney.dev](https://blog.agney.dev)

I write mostly about JavaScript, Node and other stuff I have learned along the
way.

Here are some posts: Effective Remote Communication:
[https://blog.agney.dev/effective-meetings/](https://blog.agney.dev/effective-
meetings/) Picture-in-Picture Countdown timer website:
[https://blog.agney.dev/pomodoro-on-pip/](https://blog.agney.dev/pomodoro-on-
pip/)

------
jlevers
[https://jesseevers.com](https://jesseevers.com). If you're someone who finds
many things interesting, I think you'll enjoy it...I have very broad
interests, and that is reflected in my writing.

It's a young blog, but I've received pretty positive feedback on what I've
written so far. For a recent post, try Instinctual Politics:
[https://jesseevers.com/instinctual-
politics/](https://jesseevers.com/instinctual-politics/)

------
glennedley
In 2004 I started sending a short MondayMotivator to everyone I came in
contact with. I asked permission to do so via email. It achieved two things,
kept me top of mind with prospects and customers and made sure I started the
week well. I didn’t miss a week for over 10 years. Went on hiatus for a bit
and then relaunched it when I felt my writing discipline had slipped. You can
read them at
[http://glennfromspike.com/blog/](http://glennfromspike.com/blog/).

------
mtsolitary
[http://mtsolitary.com](http://mtsolitary.com)

Mt Solitary is an indie weblog. Periodic updates to this site consist of the
author’s thoughts on many subjects, including philosophy, meditation,
mathematics, travel, photography, technology, politics, and the simple bliss
of being alive.

Every so often, a new “issue” of Mt. Solitary is posted to the site, featuring
a photograph, some thoughts on a topic or two that’ve been bouncing around my
head, and short lists of things I’ve been reading, watching and listening to
lately.

------
0xThiebaut
A cyber-security related blog: [https://thiebaut.dev/](https://thiebaut.dev/)

I like quality content and hence aim to provide what I am looking for. When
publishing, I want to teach the subject. The few posts I aim to publish per
year do need to include everything from theory to source-code, accompanied by
working proof-of-concepts. The internet is full of content, I want mine to be
worth its place. Last but not least, it has to be innovative; no need to
reinvent the wheel one more time.

------
jjude
Most write out of authority, authority in the field. I don't. I am a learner.
I write for the unlearned about things in which I am unlearned myself. ― C.S.
Lewis.

I write at [https://www.jjude.com](https://www.jjude.com) as a way of
learning. Writing is part of thinking out loud for me. This year I'm learning
about customer experience, business of technology and technology of business.
I'm also planning to launch my coaching program. All of those find their place
in the blog.

------
rednafi
YOU SHOULD READ MY BLOG TO EXPRESS YOUR HATRED TOWARDS MEDIUM!! JK

I'm working as a data scientist at a Fintech company in south Asia. I
primarily write about Python, its quirks and how you can use those in your own
favor. Like how you can use `contextmanager` decorator to decouple your
logging and exception handler logics from your core logic, turning functions
into generics with `singledispatch` etc.

[https://rednafi.github.io/digressions/](https://rednafi.github.io/digressions/)

------
moneytide1
My blog is my comments here on HN as responses to economically active workers
reporting or gossiping - I do not comment often because constant activity
becomes encumbered with redundancy (in the form of responses without new
experience - I tend to exercise responses with random workers IRL by word-of-
mouth in different industries while performing physical labor before making
them permanent text on HN).

I've left 2 comments tonight so I am bending the rules a bit (whiskey +
quarantine keeping me out of Tesla production).

------
_hardwaregeek
[https://blog.torchnyu.com/](https://blog.torchnyu.com/)

And no, you should not read it if you're a professional developer. The point
of this blog is to give info that any professional would think is patently
obvious, but also not common knowledge for CS students.

I spent my first few years complaining about the mediocrity of my school's CS
majors. I'm hoping that by writing these posts at least one or two people can
be more prepared for real world software development.

------
andzwa
[https://medium.com/@andzwa](https://medium.com/@andzwa)

Lessons from building software over 30 years including 10 running engineering
teams at Google

------
franey
[https://johnfraney.ca](https://johnfraney.ca)

I'm not sure how awesome it is, but I like to write about a particular problem
that I came across and solved recently or an experiment that I tried, like
writing a Vue app using a Python-to-JavaScript transpiler. I mostly write
about Python and Vue, sometimes veering into CSS, Markdown, and TypeScript.
Instead of just giving the solution, I try to walk through the problem and
give background and bad jokes along the way.

------
pomber
[https://pomb.us/](https://pomb.us/)

I'm experimenting with new ways to display code in time.

See: [https://pomb.us/build-your-own-react/](https://pomb.us/build-your-own-
react/)

There's a new post coming out this week. Sneak peek:
[https://twitter.com/pomber/status/1246080226779631618](https://twitter.com/pomber/status/1246080226779631618)

------
neilvictorgrey
[https://leahandneil.com/](https://leahandneil.com/)

It's a blog primarily about historical landmarks that we encountered on our
travels in and around Europe over the last few years.

May be interesting to people who like to know every little detail about the
history of places & events like Versailles, Culloden, Oktoberfest, etc.

My partner Leah has a few years worth of material still planned out and she
spends about 4-8 hours a day writing. A new post is published every week or
two.

------
elamje
Mine is [https://www.towardssoftware.com](https://www.towardssoftware.com)

It has a few good pieces about transitioning from corporate dev to
freelance/consulting, as well as Clojure.

I’ve heard other people have read it to learn more about Clojure, and to help
guide them away from corporate dread. Importantly, I have my contact
information there and in my HN bio and I’m always down to talk to people from
the internet!

It lacks the 10,000 word, fun war stories from more veteran engineers, sadly.

------
dguo
[https://www.dannyguo.com/blog](https://www.dannyguo.com/blog)

I'm still working on developing a habit of writing regularly. I love it when I
find a personal blog post that perfectly solves a problem that I have
(especially when that blog post is essentially the only resource for a very
specific problem) or explains a concept better than anything else. So I'm
trying to do the same for others for things that I know about.

More people should share what they know.

------
areoform
[https://areoform.wordpress.com](https://areoform.wordpress.com)

A new blog trying to collapse serendipity.

As a curious person and aspiring astronaut, I write about everything that
catches my eye. From the etymology of the word batteries to a post I'm working
on where I'm interviewing astronauts to get their perspective on a moment on
spaceflight history. But that is to come.

Most posts will be different/unique from one another. Few will be repeats. It
will go where my nose follows.

------
Zanni
[https://lovebloodrhetoric.com/2019/05/08/writing-the-
fight-r...](https://lovebloodrhetoric.com/2019/05/08/writing-the-fight-
roundup/)

You should read my series on writing fight scenes (from the perspective of a
fight director) ... if you have any interest in that sort of thing. The rest
of my blog is hit or miss, no pun intended. Mostly stuff about the writing
process in general and mine in particular.

------
ege_erdogan
I recently started a new blog:
[https://www.thecomputation.com](https://www.thecomputation.com)

I simply write about anything I find interesting, and want to learn more
about. Topics are mostly from computer science.

I try to refrain from 'Intro to x', or 'X 101' types of articles as much as I
can, instead focusing on other aspects. It can be the historical background
behind a certain topic, its implications, or a more higher-level treatment.

------
affyboi
[https://afnan.io](https://afnan.io)

Most of my older posts are dumb and I will probably remove them from the site.

I have one article in particular that people seemed to like:

[https://afnan.io/posts/introducing-oars/](https://afnan.io/posts/introducing-
oars/)

It's about my experiences writing a Rust library to generate and verity
orthogonal arrays, that I used as part of a graphics paper that got published
at EGSR.

------
realgabriel
[https://filipesilva.me/blog](https://filipesilva.me/blog)

It's only a month old, so no big backlog to roam through. I don't think it's
awesome yet, I don't want to have peaked at two posts, but I'm trying to give
it all on every single thing I write.

I'm going to write about teams, software, and how to get the first to the best
of the second. Or not, I'm just trying to see where this takes me.

Definitely a human being though.

------
turoczy
[https://siliconflorist.com/](https://siliconflorist.com/)

I hesitated to respond because it's not exactly awesome. But for anyone
interested in what's happening in the Portland, Oregon, startup community,
it's +12 years of content in that regard. Written mostly by me. Who happens to
be a human on a regular basis. A human with bad grammar.

Also, people so rarely ask about blogs anymore that I was compelled to
respond. So thank you.

~~~
_curious_
Hey Rick, how are things going over there!? Haven't seen that URL in a while!

------
bobbydreamer
Mine is [https://bobbydreamer.com/](https://bobbydreamer.com/)

Just this March during quarantine made this site and it's still in progress.
Doesn't have much contents yet just a couple of post about how I made this
site.

I have gone through most of the sites in the comment, almost all are awesome.
One of the most important thing for me to make a site is to learn to write. I
do write mostly in points, they are not big.

I made this site using GatsbyJs

------
userium
I like to write checklists and occasionally longer articles, for example;

* Usability Checklist [https://teamsuccess.io/UX](https://teamsuccess.io/UX)

* Remote Team Checklist [https://teamsuccess.io/remoteteam](https://teamsuccess.io/remoteteam)

* COVID-19 Risk Assessment Guide for Your Project [https://teamsuccess.io/risk](https://teamsuccess.io/risk)

------
Kovah
[https://blog.kovah.de/en/](https://blog.kovah.de/en/)

Main topics are web development in general, Docker, PHP and other tech stuff.
I do not post regularly but try to write a new article every now and then.

Most of the articles are about very specific problems, like mirroring private
repositories to Gitea or how to setup DNSsec with Cloudflare and INWX.
Currently writing a guide on how to install YouTrack on Synology Diskstations.

------
ColinWright
My RSS:
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/rss.xml](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/rss.xml)

It's not awesome, but some people have found useful and occasionally
entertaining information about maths, programming, and business. There is no
single compelling reason to read it.

And I'm working on the formatting. Constructive comments and suggestions
welcome, simply telling me it's crap does not provide useful information or
value. Thanks.

------
drakonka
Mine is [http://liza.io](http://liza.io)

You probably shouldn't read it. It is a mixture of posts about my life and my
simulation projects.

------
darekkay
[https://darekkay.com/](https://darekkay.com/)

Recently I've been focusing more on git, web development and web
accessibility.

[https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/blog/](https://dashboard.darekkay.com/docs/blog/)

For the last year, I've been developing a dashboard wep app as a side project
and I'm blogging about the process from the beginning (approx. once a month).

------
a3_nm
[https://a3nm.net/blog](https://a3nm.net/blog)

Ridiculously infrequent (but there's RSS of course, so who cares). Random
postings about stuff that interests me (software, theoretical computer science
and research, language).

The blog is purely static with no Javascript or cookies or ads or analytics of
any kind.

Why you should read it: I don't know, I'm not really looking for an audience
:) but I do think I qualify as an actual human being

------
mtraven
[http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/](http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/)

Mostly quiescent at this point, and mostly about politics and religion and
other non-technical matters.

But since its been going for 17! years, there's enough thoughts on Lisp to
interest hacker types
[http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/search?q=lisp](http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/search?q=lisp)

------
herio
[https://c128.se](https://c128.se)

The only reason to read this is if you are interested in technical details of
a 35 year old 8-bit computer.

------
rrivers
[https://ronrivers.com](https://ronrivers.com)

I'm a progressive organizer/activist locally, an inventor, built/exited an
eCommerce start-up, and very passionate about the future of society. I mainly
publish on medium and have been a featured writer in categories like
economics, future, work, and more.

The central theme of my writing is diving deep into the how and why behind
structural reform in the U.S. and around the world.

------
data4lyfe
[https://datastream.substack.com/](https://datastream.substack.com/)

I write about stuff you would find very boring. Do not read it.

------
DarrenDev
I've only started posting regularly more often recently, at
[https://darrendevitt.com/](https://darrendevitt.com/). I'll be using it to
document a new app I'm building in the Knowledge Base space.

After a new post I publish the same post to Medium, as the possibility of
attracting new readers there is greater, but there's often a time lag there as
you wait for a publication to pick it up or not.

------
zaiste
[https://zaiste.net/programming/](https://zaiste.net/programming/)

It's partly a blog, partly a wiki about programming. I try to combine those
two parts with the wiki part being (somehow timeless) definitions and the blog
part covering the current trends while referencing those definitions.

I aim for concise, matter-of-fact, no fluff writing.

The website is on GitHub, so that potential mistakes could be easily fixed
with pull requests.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
[https://littlegreenviper.com/miscellany/](https://littlegreenviper.com/miscellany/)

[https://medium.com/chrismarshallny](https://medium.com/chrismarshallny)
(Features a selection of the above).

I write about developing software, as a craft, and writing Swift, in
particular.

I’m fairly good at it. I’ve been writing since I was a kid, and delivering
software for more than 35 years.

------
monus
I have recently started [https://muvaf.com](https://muvaf.com) to write about
software culture as well as deep dives.

Right now, there are two articles. One is about exploring what keeps us,
developers, excited and what kills it. The other one looks into how bugs
should be handled and its relation to company culture.

The next one is about how to be nice but also apply candor during code reviews
so that everyone wins. It’s on its way!

------
shadowfacts
[https://shadowfacts.net/](https://shadowfacts.net/)

I mostly write about iOS and web programming.

It's mostly static using a custom generator with some dynamic parts to support
leaving comments with ActivityPub, which is explained in more detail here:
[https://shadowfacts.net/2019/reincarnation/](https://shadowfacts.net/2019/reincarnation/)

------
thrifter
Poseur to Composer:
[https://poseurtocomposer.postach.io/](https://poseurtocomposer.postach.io/)

I learn how to play piano and music theory from scratch. Before I played bass
guitar in a nu metal band but didn't know how to read music. I essentially
"faked it".

There's also musings on what musicianship, music and art is. Oh, and I'm
creating a brand new music genre: hymns + djent metal = Dhymn.

------
abhyrama
[https://abhyrama.com/](https://abhyrama.com/)

Will help you to get better at life, programming, leadership, and
productivity.

------
winrid
I write about fun/challenging/interesting things I run into w/ my personal
projects.

Sharing knowledge is fun for me, so I think you'd learn a thing or two from
each post. At least that's the idea!

Also supports RSS so you can subscribe.

[https://blog.winricklabs.com/(02-17-2020)---efficient-
data-s...](https://blog.winricklabs.com/\(02-17-2020\)---efficient-data-
structures-for-mmo-game-backends-in-java.html)

------
softwaredoug
Doug Turnbull, write a lot about search engines (Solr, Elasticsearch) and
search relevance. Both technical and organizational issues around those
things...

I like to write deep, long posts when I can. I hope to be relatively
thoughtful when I approach search topics, and honesty have a hard time not
getting into the nooks and crannies of every topic to get a holistic POV

[http://o19s.com/doug](http://o19s.com/doug)

------
boyter
[https://boyter.org](https://boyter.org)

As to why you should read it? I have always tried to show warts and all when
it comes to anything technical I post. This includes where I screw up, make
mistakes or work with false information. Mostly because I keep a record as I
do things and don’t want to sanitise what I did and also because most posts
paint a perfect picture which is usually far from reality.

------
deostroll
[https://deostroll-thoughts.blogspot.com](https://deostroll-
thoughts.blogspot.com)

Old blog. Initially started with evolution, life, evolutionary psychology,
mysteries of life...then it has slowly inched into cosmology and
mathematics...

Ask yourself questions like "Why sleep?", or "Why music is popular?" or "Why
is the basic proportionality theorem always true?"...That's that blog...

~~~
mayankkaizen
Looks like you write about the things I'm very much interested in. Will
definitely check that.

------
thekhatribharat
_Blog_ : [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

 _Why one should read it_? - The articles try crystallizing the _market
structure_ of various software verticals - Blockchain, NoSQL, Big Data, Cloud
Robotics, etc.

Feedback (both on _syntactic_ and _semantic_ matters :)) is welcome. You can
reach me on my email: khatribox+HN (at) (Google's mailing service)[1]

[1] gmail.com

------
lvturner
[https://curious.gent/](https://curious.gent/)

Only just started so it's ended up being about quarantine in Hong Kong more
than anything else. Ultimately I hope to write about a wide range of things
that I've done of interest to me (music, software engineering, automotive
modifications, hardware hacks, fitness, mental health and reflections on
working in/running startups)

~~~
sebdd
Ha, that's my city's TLD, first time I see it for other use :)

------
mr-karan
[https://mrkaran.dev/](https://mrkaran.dev/)

This is my personal blog where I pen down my thoughts on Containers, DNS, bits
of Devops etc. I've been a self learner since the time I started programming
and I feel penning down thoughts and reaching to a wider audience makes me
learn those concepts even better.

If you enjoy understanding concepts using an ELI5 approach, consider checking
out my blog :)

~~~
sdan
Anyway I can subscribe? Maybe a newsletter?

~~~
mr-karan
You can subscribe to RSS feed:
[https://mrkaran.dev/index.xml](https://mrkaran.dev/index.xml)

------
kkcorps
[https://www.kharekartik.dev/](https://www.kharekartik.dev/) I started this
blog after getting inspired by Richard Feynman's principle of being able to
explain complex topics in a simple manner. My aim is not to make money from
this but just help fellow distributed systems developers and most importantly
myself, in gaining a deeper understanding of the systems.

------
neeasade
[https://notes.neeasade.net](https://notes.neeasade.net)

It's awesome because I use it for things I want to reference later.

------
oneeyedpigeon
My 'blog' is more a collection of game reviews, but it's definitely written by
an actual human being! I used to write an actual blog about CSS but I found it
punishingly difficult to keep up regularly — still, there's loads of old
content lying in archive.org which I'm going to revive one day.
[https://bobbyjack.me/](https://bobbyjack.me/)

------
aware7
[https://aware7.de/blog](https://aware7.de/blog) &
[https://aware7.de/en/blog](https://aware7.de/en/blog)

First i wrote it as a personal IT Security Blog. Now it‘s our company Blog -
less ads more news about it security awareness.

Why you should read it? Daily news and different security issues, before big
media companys get it.

------
maynman
[https://mitchum.blog/](https://mitchum.blog/)

I make JavaScript game tutorials to help people learn programming and have fun
doing it. I also write about programming in general and random other stuff I
find interesting.

You can find the game tutorials here: [https://mitchum.blog/game-
tutorials/](https://mitchum.blog/game-tutorials/)

------
byteQualia
[https://blog.bytequalia.com](https://blog.bytequalia.com)

It's a central repository for projects, articles, ideas, and learnings which
are typically related to contemporary computing concepts.

I've made a start at syndicating material that I've published across different
channels, but I still have a way to go. Going forward - all new materials will
be published here also.

Kubernetes, FaaS, Service Mesh, etc.

------
qrv3w
Find mine here: [https://rpiai.com](https://rpiai.com)

It's awesome because of the range of topics- from computer generated poetry to
developing a camera for watching my chickens peck each other. You're certain
to find something to enjoy and hopefully turn your brain onto something new :)
Popular posts are:

\- making an AI play piano like me

\- making an AI paint like me

\- rejected New Yorker cartoons

\- posts about my Go programs and tips

Thanks for the great thread.

------
ThomPete
[https://www.000fff.org](https://www.000fff.org)

Because its guaranteed to be unique perspectives about things everyone take
for granted and its written for clearing up somE of my own thinking.
Especially “The problem with Problems”, “Slaves of the feed - This is not the
real-time we’ve been looking for” and “The Ghost Protocol” should be
interesting to anyone in the startup tech space.

------
mad44
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com)

I write about distributed algorithms (Paxos, ABD, chain replication), cloud
computing systems (recent papers in systems conferences), distributed
databases (consistency guarantees), and blockchains (mostly from distributed
consensus perspective).

I also write about academic life, research advice, book reviews, and
miscellaneous stuff.

------
jasmcole
[https://jasmcole.com](https://jasmcole.com)

Started 6 years ago now, occasional investigations into maths, physics, and
data.

------
jlengrand
The official ING Tech Blog : [https://medium.com/ing-
blog/tech/home](https://medium.com/ing-blog/tech/home).

I started this a year ago. We are a bank, but we also have a lot of cool stuff
happening internally. It's nice to be able to show that banks are not as
boring as they may seem. In some areas we have similar problems than other
large techs :).

------
vgnair
[https://ideascape.in/blog](https://ideascape.in/blog) For the past year, I've
been writing knee-deep stories about Indian brands. The ones that don't get
covered by Western media in great detail. Or covered in passing to conform to
the cliches about India. And there's more to India than food and IT

------
sujayskumar
I am an ML engineer building a conversational interface. There is a glut of
content on ML and NLP. But, none of them helped me in my day-to-day job while
building real world applications. Hence, I blog about issues that I had to
solve and couldn't find content anywhere. My blog can be found at:
[http://www.sujayskumar.com](http://www.sujayskumar.com)

------
basilgohar
My blog is HidayahTech:
[https://blog.basilgohar.com](https://blog.basilgohar.com). If that's not
confusing enough, that's also the name of my consulting business, which is
much younger than my blog. :-)

It's truly a mishmash of topics that are personally interesting to me that
I've wanted to share with others. I've been blogging on-and-off for nearly 15
years [0].

My topics range from programming [1, 2], hardware I use for different purposes
[3], the birth of my children, faith, BBSes [4], and free/libre software [5],
to name a few.

I've recently started trying to make posts that also would be interesting for
others, and one recent post related to AMD laptops made it to the front page
of HN [6].

Edit: Added links to some of my referenced posts now that I'm at my computer.

[0] [https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/01/14/welcome-to-
hidayahtec...](https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/01/14/welcome-to-hidayahtech/)

[1]
[https://blog.basilgohar.com/?s=programming](https://blog.basilgohar.com/?s=programming)

[2]
[https://blog.basilgohar.com/tag/development/](https://blog.basilgohar.com/tag/development/)

[3] [https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/11/06/the-heroic-story-
of-t...](https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/11/06/the-heroic-story-of-the-
recovery-of-a-crashed-laptop-with-a-corrupted-hard-drive/)

[4] [https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/10/22/classic-gaming-bbs-
do...](https://blog.basilgohar.com/2006/10/22/classic-gaming-bbs-doorsgames/)

[5] [https://blog.basilgohar.com/tag/free-
software/](https://blog.basilgohar.com/tag/free-software/)

[6] [https://blog.basilgohar.com/2020/01/06/laptop-oems-make-a-
pr...](https://blog.basilgohar.com/2020/01/06/laptop-oems-make-a-proper-high-
end-amd-laptop/)

------
simplegeek
I started one at [http://wyounas.com](http://wyounas.com). I plan on posting
about books I read, teams, engineering management, and startups.

Another one I maintain is
[http://pythontraininghq.com](http://pythontraininghq.com). It is all things
Python. I am hoping share my lessons learned at various startups that used
Python:)

------
yoran
[https://www.yoranbrondsema.com/](https://www.yoranbrondsema.com/)

I write about passive investing for Europeans, with some content written for
Belgians specifically.

Most content around passive investing (i.e. investing in index funds) is
targeted to a US audience and there's a clear lack of good information for
European investors. I try to help remedy that with my blog.

------
mathgladiator
[http://jeffrey.io/writings.html](http://jeffrey.io/writings.html)

I used it as a cache for people that I mentored a few years ago. The reality
was that my writings were a way for me to form a coherent identity when I talk
to people. A large focus on my career is mentoring, and so this was a stepping
stone. Now, I just teach in the moment as things happen.

------
johndoe42377
[https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/TitleIndex](https://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/TitleIndex)

Life-long self-taught programmer from a third-world shithole. There are some
insights you won't get by passing through an Ivy League school.

I know things like Erlang and Common Lisp, Standard ML and Haskell and I have
solved the monad madness ^_^

------
jbot29
I am just getting started after many failed attempts but the goal is to have a
place where I can do deep writeups on things I am interested in like software
and mastery.

The first post is somewhat meta and shows how to build the site in AWS using
Terraform

[https://www.howtojeremy.com/aws-terraform-static-
website](https://www.howtojeremy.com/aws-terraform-static-website)

------
Nemi
[https://toddbryant.dev](https://toddbryant.dev)

I was a developer and then moved up through management in various companies. I
have worked for startups losing money and public corporate companies that made
a lot.

I retired a couple of years ago from it all and now I am a small business and
startup coach in Nebraska. I focus mainly on scaling the business and
leadership skills.

------
annihilatormod
[https://annihilatormodule.com](https://annihilatormodule.com)

I'm a grad student, I just started this blog last week so there is not much
content here yet. I plan on writing mostly about my current research and other
random topics. Topics I have in my drafts folder mostly pertain to the
intersection between cryptography, cybercrime, and smart contracts.

------
jmmv
[https://jmmv.dev/](https://jmmv.dev/)

This is my personal blog with a bit over 15 years of history by now :-)

I blog about technical stuff primarily, including my open source work in
projects like NetBSD, interesting/weird things about programming languages and
Unix systems, opinions on coding, and lately even things I have done at work
in the Bazel space.

Thanks for reading!

------
Kimone
I just started my blog. Fresh out of university. I document my journey
starting out as a dev and I cover what helped me get through my journey.

I love my job as a software dev so far and I'm learning so much. But I'm
always open to advice.
[https://kimpremlall.wixsite.com/softwaredevblog](https://kimpremlall.wixsite.com/softwaredevblog)

------
Nodraak
I am a (aerospace) software engineer. I you wonder what trajectory the Apollo
missions followed to go to the Moon, you can read my article about it:
[https://blog.nodraak.fr/2019/06/free-return-
trajectory-1-fly...](https://blog.nodraak.fr/2019/06/free-return-
trajectory-1-flying-to-the-moon-with-apollo/)

------
jmk20
Started this recently as a challenge to write something everyday:
[http://jasonkuperberg.com/journal.html](http://jasonkuperberg.com/journal.html)

It will definitely evolve over time, but right now it is an opportunity to
document this time in our world by writing about my interests and how I spend
my time.

Running, career, design, research, education, and more?

------
camnora
You can find my musings at
[https://www.jakerobers.com/](https://www.jakerobers.com/). I talk about tools
that I use and improving software through refactoring. I like isolated TDD and
try to explain why you should too. Basically if I bump into a situation in my
day-to-day that warrants talking about, I’ll make a post.

------
AkshayD08
[https://performanceengineeringin.wordpress.com/](https://performanceengineeringin.wordpress.com/)

I am a Performance Engineer and I mainly write about : \- Tools/profilers
required for monitoring Performance of code. \- Basic concepts for Performance
tuning of the code. \- Interesting resources that I come across in the field
of CS.

------
amitness
[https://amitness.com](https://amitness.com)

Started it to scratch my own itch. I'm a visual learner and learn the best
when the maths is explained along with visualization and intuition. So,
started this blog to share explanations of latest ML research using
diagrams/code/analogies and linking them to associated math.

------
djhworld
[https://djhworld.github.io/](https://djhworld.github.io/)

I mainly blog about the projects I've worked on/been passionate about.

Namely:

\- I wrote a software CPU (at the gate level) to get a better understanding
how simple CPUs work

\- I wrote a webassembly version of my gameboy color emulator

Not been updated recently as I've not got many side projectson, but I hope you
find them enjoyable

------
shireboy
Http://danielroot.info

However I have to say I’m not as motivated to write anymore. For tech answers
like what I used to write, stack overflow and related are really best imo. For
other interests, like personal finance or art, there is such a glut of
content, it’s hard to be motivated to “add to the noise”. I hope to find some
motivation and niche ideas here to get back to it.

------
igeligel_dev
[https://www.kevinpeters.net/articles/](https://www.kevinpeters.net/articles/)

You should read it if you are interested in programming and product things in
general - so frontend, backend, and design the stuff. That's what I write most
about.

But I also want to publish more in-depth tutorials like the DigitalOcean
guides or career-tips.

------
dethos
Blog: [https://blog.ovalerio.net](https://blog.ovalerio.net)

There isn't any special reason to read it, I just write about topics I find
interesting (as expected but that can be almost anything), share news about my
side-projects and occasionally post some Python/Django tips.

Adding it here just in case someone ends up finding something useful there.

------
gerland
[https://stronglyagainst.com/](https://stronglyagainst.com/) I started writing
speculative and opinionated pieces about anything that catches my attention.
Also I translate P.Graham, just to pick up the mojo. Not sure how long I will
keep this up, but if it's interesting to you, then please give some feedback.

------
fuzzygroup
[https://fuzzyblog.io/blog/](https://fuzzyblog.io/blog/) I'm the creator of
[https://www.covidnearme.org/](https://www.covidnearme.org/) (local case
counts for Covid) and I blog about Ruby, Python, Machine Learning and startup
type stuff.

------
pknerd
I don't claim to be awesome but I use my platform to _show off_ my learning
journey of different technologies. Luckily, the blog also became the reason of
earning as well.

I mostly write about Python but not limited to it. It especially targets
programmers.

Visit
[http://blog.adanansiddiqi.me/?ref=HN](http://blog.adanansiddiqi.me/?ref=HN)

------
corkscrew
[https://jpc.dev](https://jpc.dev)

My blog is mostly focused on philosophical ideas and questions that I find
interesting. I'm currently writing a post on the fundamental source of
motivation, purpose and work.

Not a huge amount of posts so far, but I'm looking to add to that over the
next few months with the extra free time I have available.

------
xthreen
[https://blog.xthreen.net](https://blog.xthreen.net) My blog is brand new, but
will be used to document my journey in software and cybersecurity. While that
will be the focus of the blog, I also plan to write some fluffier pieces to
fill in and keep my writing skills sharp. Fluffy posts will still be industry
angled.

------
nsm
[https://nikhilism.com](https://nikhilism.com)

I write about various technical topics. Some recent ones

* Using type-classes to model the expressivity of build systems

* Using 1Password with ssh-agent on Linux

and some that I'm proud of:

* Sampling Profiler Internals: Introduction

* Retrieving function arguments while unwinding the stack

* Why does my stack have an extra 4 bytes? Digging into Clang's return value implementation

------
hunterx
[https://letsmeetin.space](https://letsmeetin.space)

‘Cause the domain name is clever enough to attract attention. Especially with
sub domains. (Which were there before and are going to be there back at some
point): Elon.letsmeetin.space , jef.letsmeetin.space. If you’re more
insitutional what about nasa.letsmeetin.space.

Blog itself is very random.

------
yumaikas
I have a couple blogs, and a couple wikis, all written by me.

But, for starters, [https://junglecoder.com](https://junglecoder.com)

Why is it awesome? Because I write about things that I find _very_
interesting. Highlights include an article on Factor, a retrospective on 8
years of side-projects, and a poem about trying to debug code late at night.

------
whydegree
Hey! I write a blog on the shift university students need to do when moving
into the industry. The posts are written as conversation starters, not as
tutorials. The idea is that you read them and then ponder for yourself for
some time. You can find it here: [https://why.degree/](https://why.degree/)

------
jccalhoun
[http://popularculturegaming.com/](http://popularculturegaming.com/) I haven't
posted to it in months. I posted to it more regularly when I was in grad
school doing my phd on videogame players. It is my observations on videogame
culture and gaming in general. Academic focused but not entirely.

------
shelbyCerickson
[https://coolshit.substack.com/](https://coolshit.substack.com/) For the past
6+ years, every morning I read the internet and share with you a summary of
what I thought was cool. Sometimes it’s business shit. Sometimes it’s artsy
shit. Sometimes it’s random shit. But every time, it’s #CoolShit

I know you’ll dig it!

------
Norfair
I write [https://cs-syd.eu](https://cs-syd.eu) They're: \- Technical
introductions to interediate/advanced topics (usually in Haskell) \- Self-
management/productivity tricks \- Quote posts I have uploaded about two
hundred posts over 6 years and still upload every two weeks consistently.

------
cushychicken
[http://cushychicken.github.io/](http://cushychicken.github.io/)

Lots of recent posts about designing an open source function generator, and
all of the related electronics/embedded systems development.

Also serves as a dumping ground for my work thoughts - short meditations on
topics and situations I experience at work.

------
ninjakeyboard
Not much on my blog but I'm a remote worker and wrote about remote work for
all the covid-19 people suddenly forced into it.

[https://multiplexedmusings.com/2020/04/06/remote-work-a-
manu...](https://multiplexedmusings.com/2020/04/06/remote-work-a-manual-for-
humans/)

------
Don_Patrick
[https://artistdetective.wordpress.com](https://artistdetective.wordpress.com)

I write about Artificial Intelligence, Turing tests, language processing, and
a bit of robotics, for a layperson audience.

You should read it if:

\- you enjoy critical commentary on popular AI news and practices,

\- want to know AI myths from reality, or

\- want to see a participant's view on Turing tests.

------
brassharpooner
[https://cyberglads.com/](https://cyberglads.com/) Building a game from
scratch using Godot engine and a backend-as-a-service for Godot
([https://silentwolf.com](https://silentwolf.com)). Sharing everything via a
Youtube channel and the blog.

------
labarilem
[https://marcolabarile.me](https://marcolabarile.me) (blog)

[https://marcolabarile.me/notes](https://marcolabarile.me/notes) (technical
notes)

I blog about my experiences in tech and life. Also, I have publicly available
technical notes for some of the topics I learned about.

------
thallian
[https://vanwa.ch](https://vanwa.ch)

Mainly strange poetry and photographs, maybe that's your kind of thing.

The only technical thing on it is the link to my repositories and this:
[https://vanwa.ch/software/ecload/](https://vanwa.ch/software/ecload/)

------
saddington
i’ve been blogging for 19 years.

i’m an indie app builder and venture-funded technical founder. i have 3 kids
and married 15 years. i’ve moved 18 times in those last 15 years for my
startups. [http://john.do](http://john.do)

i also have a daily vlog: [http://yen.show](http://yen.show)

------
philzook
[http://www.philipzucker.com/](http://www.philipzucker.com/) Functional
programming, formal methods, category theory, physics, robotics, control

I like to blog little implementations of interesting ideas and explanations.
Trying to make the abstract concrete.

You might like it if you like the topics I like. Me dunno.

~~~
philzook
Oh yeah, follow me on the twitter for updates

[https://twitter.com/SandMouth](https://twitter.com/SandMouth)

Got a fun series on category theory for python in the pipe.

------
lluis_m_ventura
[https://wwww.comeet.me/blog](https://wwww.comeet.me/blog)

Our blog is mainly about productivity and effectiveness around meetings. We
all meet a lot (maybe too much), so we post about best practices, meeting
types (silent, walking, customers, team), about it's impact, when tey are
needed, etc.

------
vishnu_ks
> Looking for awesome new places to read things written by actual human
> beings.

I built an aggregator of developer and engineering blogs a while back. If you
are interested checkout [https://diff.blog](https://diff.blog).

Developers, if you are blog is not listed there, feel free to create an
account and submit your blog :)

------
CoreSet
[https://joecmarshall.com/](https://joecmarshall.com/)

I write about collecting sci-fi books and pentesting, but I think the real
draw is my making-the-sausage articles about my new bootstrapping project -
[https://formcake.com](https://formcake.com)

------
sequence7
So where can I find your blog? [https://admcpr.com](https://admcpr.com)

why is it awesome? Honestly, it's really not.

And why should I (and everyone else) read it? You almost certainly shouldn't,
it exclusively consists of posts that are a way for me to learn something,
remember something or clarify something.

------
boduma
Mine is [https://programmerbackpack.com/](https://programmerbackpack.com/) — I
write about ML and NLP. It’s kind of new, but I use it to document what I
learn while I study these two awesome topics. So if you are kind of a beginner
in these fields, maybe my blog can help you.

------
philipkiely
[https://philipkiely.com/essays](https://philipkiely.com/essays)

I write about aspects of technical content development. Recent titles include
"What I Learned about Style and Writing from Watching Bruce Lee" and "Making
Useful Charts and Diagrams when you Suck at Drawing."

------
JaviLopezG
[https://javilopezg.com](https://javilopezg.com)

1- Spanish and English posts about: development, systems design (I love
distributed ones), team management, startups and projects (my own and others
sold to clients)

2- You can find there things that you can't see in any other place

3- A weekly roundup with technology news (in English)

------
zingar
[http://iftheshoefritz.com](http://iftheshoefritz.com)

It's mostly book reviews of tech classics and Ruby stuff right now. The books
that have shaped my career so they're usually positive but occasionally a
sequel really disappoints so I get more critical: looking at you, The Unicorn
Project.

------
theandrewbailey
[https://theandrewbailey.com/](https://theandrewbailey.com/)

I usually write about whatever game I've finished playing, but sometimes write
something mildly funny, surreal, or sarcastic. Other times I write about some
nifty piece of code I just wrote, or improvements to the blog itself.

------
vrajat
I write about technology behind data governance, privacy and security at
[https://dbadminnews.substack.com/](https://dbadminnews.substack.com/)

I started the newsletter because information is either by commercial vendors
(and biased) or in research papers that are not easily discoverable.

------
manish_gill
[https://parallelthoughts.xyz](https://parallelthoughts.xyz) Only a couple
posts so far, one that made HN and Reddit front page. I mostly write about
data engineering, and have some systems posts in the pipeline - experiments
with Rust, Performance Analysis, debugging stories etc.

------
strzibny
[https://nts.strzibny.name/](https://nts.strzibny.name/) \- Ruby, Elixir,
Linux, and things in between. I will soon write more about deployments.

RSS feed is
[https://nts.strzibny.name/feed.xml](https://nts.strzibny.name/feed.xml).

------
hagy
[https://medium.com/@matthagy](https://medium.com/@matthagy)

Assorted blog posts on software engineering, data science, and introductory
computational chemical physics

A curation of the best posts can be found at
[https://matthagy.com](https://matthagy.com)

------
gk1
[https://www.gkogan.co/blog/](https://www.gkogan.co/blog/) <\- Notes and
lessons learned about startup growth, especially enterprise software startups.

Haven't been publishing as often as I'd like, but the few things I've
published were well received on HN.

------
qznc
[http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/blog_en.html](http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/blog_en.html)

You probably should not read it. I don't have a topic but write all over the
place from software engineering to fan fiction. The good articles were on the
HN frontpage. That should suffice for most here.

------
oskarahl
I just launched my blog today coincidentally:

Bite-sized programming concepts with interactive challenges in repl.it

[https://www.bitecodingbits.com/](https://www.bitecodingbits.com/)

Why? because it's just so hard to learn a concept by merely reading a blog
post without implementing a basic version it yourself.

------
yoaviram
[https://www.thoughtexperiments.net/](https://www.thoughtexperiments.net/) \-
I write about famous thought experiments.

I only ever wrote 4 posts, but they all got very good feedback (including HN
/Reddit front page). I've been meaning to get back to writing since forever.

~~~
Dev_Olly
Why did you stop?

~~~
yoaviram
Life got in the way...

------
vorpalhex
[https://vorpalhex.com](https://vorpalhex.com)

I use my blog as a repository for knowledge and to build up more complex
ideas. I do occasionally write topical articles, as well as project write ups
but primarily it's a kind of published notes system in the vein of Gwern.net
and others.

------
stewfortier
I send out a short, sweet email with a few big ideas and little to no links to
click.

It's written for curious, action-oriented people.

Why it's awesome: The ideas are mind-stretching or practical. I also write in
an entertaining way.

Try it here: [https://stewfortier.com/](https://stewfortier.com/)

------
eric_trackjs
We are building a new SaaS product from scratch and blogging about each step.
We are also filming it and putting it on YouTube so people can see how the
sausage is made.

It's hosted on Github Pages so hopefully it's available:

[https://requestmetrics.com/](https://requestmetrics.com/)

------
paulorlando
[https://unintendedconsequenc.es/](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/) As the
name says, I write about unintended consequences that emerge from complex
systems. People on HN encouraged me to keep doing this over the last year.
Hope you enjoy reading my posts.

------
SilentDonor
This is a great idea for a post! just wanted to let you know :) also this is
my blog about the many interesting aspects of sending an anonymous donation in
today's society:

[https://silentdonor.com/silent-donor-blog/](https://silentdonor.com/silent-
donor-blog/)

------
dpbriggs
[https://dpbriggs.ca/blog](https://dpbriggs.ca/blog)

I mostly write about Rust.

~~~
Paraesthetic
So mainly oxidized metal?

~~~
dpbriggs
That's correct.

Most people have a narrow concept of Rust and confuse it with iron oxide, when
reality is so much more vibrant. Copper oxides are my personal favourite.

------
formalsystem
I wrote an e-textbook that'll teach you all the Math and Machine Learning you
need to simulate robots and start building robots at home. A couple of
chapters have made it to the front page of Hacker News.

[http://robotoverlordmanual.com/](http://robotoverlordmanual.com/)

------
pilom
[http://therecklesschoice.com](http://therecklesschoice.com)

I traveled the US and Canada in a renovated 1989 RV with my wife for two years
while working remotely the whole time. So I had a lot of posts about mobile
internet and setting up a solar power system which I designed myself.

------
skuthus
[https://skuth.us/](https://skuth.us/)

I just started out, but It's a hodgepodge of reviews, thoughts on
macroeconomics and politics, as well as tech and ideas ive had over the last
decade.

Check it out if you are interested in macroeconomic thoughts as well as quick
blurbs about tech

------
HealthyTree
[https://www.niklassundbaum.com/](https://www.niklassundbaum.com/)

About software development and technical leadership. Just got started.
Primarily writing to sort out my own thinking and get better at writing, but
hopefully the content could be useful to others as well.

------
bobbydreamer
Mines www.bobbydreamer.com

Built this in March during quarantine it's still in progress. Doesn't have
much contents yet just a couple of post about how I made this site.

I have gone through most of the sites in the comment, almost all are awesome.
One of the most important thing for me to make a site is to learn to write.

------
dschroer
I have my own little tech blog: [http://schroer.ca](http://schroer.ca) Really
its a collection of projects that I find interesting. So things from
Chromebook bios updates, photogrammetry and even medical stories. Whatever I
feel deserves to be written about.

------
joepour
Mine is [https://nichesaas.co](https://nichesaas.co)

I think you should read my blog because I invest a lot of effort into
researching my posts. Each post outlines a well-researched idea for SaaS
Product.

It contains mockups, research, a strategy on where to find your first 10
customers etc

------
edem
My blog is at: [https://the-cogitator.com/posts/blog/](https://the-
cogitator.com/posts/blog/)

I usually write about Kotlin and everything related. I've recently finished a
Roguelike tutorial series if you're into that sort of stuff.

------
moviuro
[https://try.popho.be](https://try.popho.be) \- tech stuff, and reminders for
myself. Just in case my machines spontaneously combust. r/homelab and
r/selfhosted did appreciate some articles: WireGuard, email self-hosting and
usual VPN pitfalls.

------
zakjan
[https://medium.com/@zakjan](https://medium.com/@zakjan)

I'm writing about high-performance node-link graph and geospatial
visualizations. Although I started just recently, I have more drafted posts
already. Follow me if you are interested in these topics!

------
wdavidw
We are [https://www.adaltas.com](https://www.adaltas.com)

At lot of efforts was dedicated to build a fast and clean reading experience
with Gatsby.js. We mostly write about data related topics including Data
Engineering, Data Science, infrastructure and cloud computing.

------
as300
[https://www.theoryofball.com/](https://www.theoryofball.com/)

I write technical analyses of cryptocurrencies based on their flaws and
vulnerabilities rather than on potential. My hope is that I can provide a
realistically optimistic take on the crypto space.

------
Ozzie-D
[https://startupsoflondon.com](https://startupsoflondon.com) I interview
London based startups so other founders can learn from them. We also have a
youtube channel where we publish each episode in video format
youtube.com/c/startupsoflondon

------
DonaldFisk
Mine's here:
[http://www.fmjlang.co.uk/blog/Blog.html](http://www.fmjlang.co.uk/blog/Blog.html)

It isn't updated very often. It covers a variety of topics: programming,
philosophy, the Voynich manuscript, lepidoptera, Kalman filtering.

------
tagawa
I write about life in Japan and its culture:
[https://coil.com/u/tagawa](https://coil.com/u/tagawa)

Very non-tech so perhaps of limited interest here, but it makes a nice change
writing about something unrelated to the bulk of my work and hobbies.

------
juanorozcov
[https://www.brainstobytes.com/](https://www.brainstobytes.com/)

I try to explain important concepts for software development/data science or
share things I believe are important for our careers.

I don't post that often, but put a lot of work into every article.

------
progre
Commenting so I can find this thread later but since you asked here is mine:
[http://prog.re/blog/](http://prog.re/blog/) It mainly exists so that I can
practice writing but I don't post very much (2 years between posts).

------
javieranton
[https://collaborativegroups.blogspot.com/](https://collaborativegroups.blogspot.com/)
Just a blog about my app's releases. It's an app that lets you share and
collaborate on org charts/family trees/knowledge trees

------
rcarmo
[http://taoofmac.com](http://taoofmac.com) \- it has been around for a while.
Started out about the Mac, then motile, telcos, iOS. These days it’s largely
about cloud, some AI, home automation and random doodads I do besides working
with Azure.

------
codingbbq
I am [http://codingbbq.github.io](http://codingbbq.github.io)

I wanted to write to express myself better and create a home for me on the
interwebs. Also I wanted to improve my technical skills and what better way to
write my experiences and be accountable for.

------
diydsp
[http://diydsp.blogspot.com](http://diydsp.blogspot.com)

ive been documenting the design ups and downs of a new class of musical
instrument which hybridizes electronic and acoustic sound. you hear first
performances and tech details demo'd and explained.

------
ruairidhwm
[https://ruairidh.dev](https://ruairidh.dev)

It's a mix of my projects (things like computer vision for face detection, and
recognising knives in images), to beginner articles on JS.

I'm a former lawyer turned software engineer, and am documenting what I have
learned.

------
INTPenis
This is an anonymous account so I can be myself. But my blog is mostly made
for me. I use it to write down technical stuff I learn.

So it's made like a wiki but with a design that works for blogs too.

Meaning I update posts regularly instead of making new ones.

The personal thoughts section is much smaller than the technical section.

~~~
nubela
I built that for myself, called giki.wiki. My personal annotation giki blog is
at giki.wiki/@nubela . I've since used it as a company wiki too.

------
ppod
I don't have a blog but this is a great idea and I would love if it was a a
regular thread. I would also love any tips on how people are currently going
about the task of wrangling a list of favorite blogs into a feed. Does
everyone still have an RSS? How do I find the url for it?

~~~
kfirstri
I use feedly (the free version for now) :) Everytime I find a blog I like I
just add it there and it tracks the posts...

~~~
coldpie
Seconding Feedly with RSS. Most blog software still supports RSS, even if they
don't advertise it. You can View Source and search for "rss" and very often a
feed will pop up.

And thanks for reminding me, I should sign up for Feedly Pro or whatever. Pay
for things you like (RIP, Google Reader) :)

------
Ono-Sendai
[http://forwardscattering.org/](http://forwardscattering.org/) \- You should
read it if you are interested in software development, especially with C++,
functional languages, high performance software, computer science, or physics.

------
daniel2x
[https://whimsy.space](https://whimsy.space)

It is beyond your wildest dreams.

------
sdiw
[http://sapandiwakar.in](http://sapandiwakar.in)

I write about tech stuff I find useful while working during my job. Recently I
have started writing about my hobbies (gardening, short stories etc.). If
anybody has some suggestions, feel free to drop a line.

------
tonmoy
Still work in progress, but I am writing a blog/tutorial on steps for
designing a RISC-V processor core using SystemVerilog:
[https://tonmoy18.github.io/riscv-cpu-blog/](https://tonmoy18.github.io/riscv-
cpu-blog/)

------
hachibu
[https://hachibu.net/](https://hachibu.net/)

I mostly write about front-end programming and JavaScript. I try to write
short, catchy, educational posts. I also draw an illustration for each post,
since I used to be a cartoonist a long time ago.

------
ryanstorm
[https://www.westby.io/blog/](https://www.westby.io/blog/)

I do a bit of traveling and a lot of climbing and have been posting some trip
reports recently. I've also been doing book reviews if you're into the fantasy
genre!

------
KKPMW
[http://karolis.koncevicius.lt/](http://karolis.koncevicius.lt/)

Read it if you want to read something about R and simplifying things. You can
also refresh the front page for some random quotes.

It's quite new and doesn't have a lot of posts yet.

------
smckk
[https://www.startuplit.com](https://www.startuplit.com) I spend a lot of time
reading books on how to start and run a startup. My book (lit) recommendations
are tightly geared to ideas you can immediately apply to your startup.

------
WA9ACE
[https://wa9ace.net](https://wa9ace.net)

I write posts mostly for myself, and host things/write them up after I've done
them and struggled so that I have a well written and organized note to go look
at. If it helps others, even better!

------
ReFruity
[https://refruity.xyz/](https://refruity.xyz/)

It is small yet, only 2 articles, but I plan to write more. It is about
building stuff (for example dicsord bot with speech recognition) explained in
simple terms and with detailed steps.

------
EamonnMR
I've written probably one interesting thing:
[http://blog.eamonnmr.com/2020/04/dont-remake-an-old-
game/](http://blog.eamonnmr.com/2020/04/dont-remake-an-old-game/)

A dire warning against fan remakes.

------
jasonshen
I write a blog called The Art of Ass-Kicking at
[https://www.jasonshen.com](https://www.jasonshen.com)

I cover personal growth from the lens of an athlete (ex NCAA gymnast), tech
founder (YC/Techstars backed), and deliberate practice / psychology lens.

\- [https://www.jasonshen.com/2019/long-hours-are-
bs/](https://www.jasonshen.com/2019/long-hours-are-bs/)

\- [https://www.jasonshen.com/2017/ridejoy-lessons-
learned/](https://www.jasonshen.com/2017/ridejoy-lessons-learned/)

\- [https://www.jasonshen.com/2016/beyond-the-10000-hour-
rule/](https://www.jasonshen.com/2016/beyond-the-10000-hour-rule/)

\- [https://www.jasonshen.com/2011/gymnastics-lessons-
overcoming...](https://www.jasonshen.com/2011/gymnastics-lessons-overcoming-
fear/)

------
shafyy
Mine is [https://shafyy.com](https://shafyy.com)

I write mostly about VR (some startup rants in there, too). You should read it
if you're interested in VR topics (not too technical, but more opinions on
broader trends, economics, etc.)

------
bryanlee
Long time lurker but registered to post.
[https://www.bryanleetc.com](https://www.bryanleetc.com) I transitioned from a
frontend developer to product manager. My posts are a blend of frontend and
product management posts.

------
miguelmota
[https://miguelmota.com/](https://miguelmota.com/)

When I find a topic particularly interesting, I like to write an in-depth post
on it. My blog content is mostly on all things web. I don’t blog as frequently
as I should though.

------
splitbrain
[https://www.splitbrain.org](https://www.splitbrain.org) is my personal blog.
It covers a broad mix of stuff. Side projects, vacation pics, personal
stuff... I guess it's what people would use Facebook for nowadays?

~~~
phubbard
Mine is
[https://ultracrepidarian.phfactor.net/](https://ultracrepidarian.phfactor.net/)

Nerd stuff, timekeeping, watches and clocks, home networking, a bit of
politics.

------
ozy
[http://onnlucky.com](http://onnlucky.com)

My musings on consciousness, materialism, information, knowledge, life, the
universe. Might not all be correct ;) But I think must will find it quite
different from the "normal" views.

------
rlv-dan
I mostly write about tips & tricks and tutorials related to my work
(SharePoint, Office365 and Azure). Sometimes I put up opinionated texts too.

[https://www.rlvision.com/blog/](https://www.rlvision.com/blog/)

------
salty_biscuits
This is my blog

[https://paulbellette.github.io/](https://paulbellette.github.io/)

I write stuff every now and again so I don't forget how to write. Contains
random notes on stuff I have been thinking about. May contain traces of nuts.

------
pawelgrzybek
[https://pawelgrzybek.com](https://pawelgrzybek.com)

I mainly write about frontend, Node.js, modern javascript ecosystem tooling,
productivity and occasional book reviews that I found interesting (not
necessarily software related).

------
lobo_tuerto
[https://lobotuerto.com](https://lobotuerto.com)

I write tutorials, quick start guides, small interactive demos, tools and
other stuff in there.

Popular posts:

Building a JSON API in Elixir with Phoenix:
[https://lobotuerto.com/blog/building-a-json-api-in-elixir-
wi...](https://lobotuerto.com/blog/building-a-json-api-in-elixir-with-phoenix)

Vuetify color theme builder: [https://lobotuerto.com/vuetify-color-theme-
builder](https://lobotuerto.com/vuetify-color-theme-builder)

Cropping images with Vue.js and Cropper.js:
[https://lobotuerto.com/blog/cropping-images-with-vuejs-
and-c...](https://lobotuerto.com/blog/cropping-images-with-vuejs-and-
cropperjs)

Moved from WordPress -> Hugo + Markdown -> Nuxt.js + Markdown. Now that I'm
learning Elixir, pondering if the move to Phoenix would be a good idea...
hmmm. :)

------
polote
Mine is [https://blog.luap.info/](https://blog.luap.info/)

My goal is to talk about original topics in which it is difficult to find
information whatever the topic: startups, dating, nutrition , diy, travelling
as a dev

------
ibudiallo
I write stories. [https://idiallo.com](https://idiallo.com) Real stories about
my work experience in Tech. Sometimes technical, but these days it's more
about the social impact of code in the real world.

------
kasbah
[https://blog.monostable.co.uk](https://blog.monostable.co.uk)

Electronics, open source hardware, web-tech. Anything tech-related really.
Haven't published anything since 2018 but have a blog post brewing in my head
now.

------
dm13450
[http://dm13450.github.io/](http://dm13450.github.io/) If you like stats,
finance, sports stats and random programming snippets you should hopefully
find one of my posts interesting at some point!

------
ubermonkey
[http://mischeathen.com](http://mischeathen.com)

It's mostly thing I think are interesting, with occasional longer form pieces
of creative nonfiction or book reviews.

It's old -- 20 this year -- and all the archives are there, too.

------
brettcvz
I write at [http://brettcvz.com](http://brettcvz.com) \- I primarily write
about “teachable points of view” I’ve learned about product management and
startups, along with an occasional electronics project.

------
ciguy
[https://calebfornari.com](https://calebfornari.com)

I write about DevOps and leadership in a DevOps context. I also post weekly
DevOps roundups on a second blog outlining the major DevOps announcements of
the past week.

------
pmuens
[https://philippmuens.com](https://philippmuens.com)

My goal is to demystify modern Machine Learning algorithms via "from scratch"
implementations and explanations focused on the intuitions behind core ideas.

------
bullen
[http://sprout.rupy.se](http://sprout.rupy.se)

I made the blogging software too:
[https://github.com/tinspin/sprout](https://github.com/tinspin/sprout)

------
codeformore
Normally contribute here under a different username, but this is my blog:
[https://codeformore.com](https://codeformore.com)

It's got what _I_ believe to be a bunch of good articles about developer job
searching.

------
jingw222
My personal blog [https://iamjameswong.com/2020-04-06-building-a-home-hiit-
wor...](https://iamjameswong.com/2020-04-06-building-a-home-hiit-workout-
trainer/) on data science and life.

------
tomcooks
I publish posts about my adventures (walking across Spain and Portugal,
cycling between Lisbon and Istanbul, etc.), local peasant food recipes and
projects at tomcooks.com

Due to the offline nature of my endeavours, the posts are usually pretty
lowtech-highlife.

------
vicarrion
[https://dillonshook.com/](https://dillonshook.com/)

I've been mostly posting game dev related things lately but try to add posts
whenever I come across something that would be helpful to many people.

------
alexfromapex
I only have one post so far but it’s going to be about all things software,
data science, and working on cars.
[http://alexfromapex.github.io/blog](http://alexfromapex.github.io/blog)

------
pedrocab
[https://pedro.cab](https://pedro.cab)

And I think you shouldn't read it because it's personal from my daily life and
in portuguese, but the domain is really cool, so I thought I'd share it
anyway.

------
chewxy
[https://blog.chewxy.com](https://blog.chewxy.com)

I occasionally write technical stuff on machine learning, statistics or Golang
etc. Basically whatever suits my fancy. Been on the HN front page a few times.

------
stanulilic
[https://www.stanleyulili.com](https://www.stanleyulili.com)

I don't think anyone should read. I just write random stuff about vanilla Js
and node. I wish I could post often but am lazy most of the times.

------
h4kor
[https://blog.libove.org/](https://blog.libove.org/)

I don't know what it's about myself. Mostly random thoughts and stuff I've
created out of boredom. Also recipes I've cooked.

------
blakespot
I run a vintage computing blog that has been active for the past 16 years.
Modern systems at the time of its lunch are now basically vintage. Check it
out.

[https://bytecellar.com](https://bytecellar.com)

------
gbourne1
[http://www.anothermadworld.com](http://www.anothermadworld.com)

I write about programming and recently about Firebase. You would want to read
it if you use Firebase or are interested in learning about it.

------
goache
[http://randomlyunique.com/category/plancky.html](http://randomlyunique.com/category/plancky.html)

It's a web comic series exploring physics and math in a non-introductory
format.

------
jlelse
My blog is [https://jlelse.blog/](https://jlelse.blog/). I write about a lot
of different things. It's my platform. What other people would use Twitter
for, I use my blog.

------
biridir_biri
[https://out-of-cheese-error.netlify.com/](https://out-of-cheese-
error.netlify.com/) (Discworld anybody?) We blog about our side projects and
hobbies related to programming.

------
tito
Carbon removal, Direct air capture, negative emissions.

You should read it because carbon tech is changing rapidly and can have a huge
effect on the climate.

I write a weekly update at [http://tito.co](http://tito.co)

------
JimWestergren
Mine is [https://www.jimwestergren.com/](https://www.jimwestergren.com/) I
write mostly about web development, focus will turn more to board game design
in the near future.

------
PMunch
[https://peterme.net](https://peterme.net) \- If you've heard about Nim and
want to see what someone is doing with it. Along with various other projects
and presentations I do.

------
nubela
I write a mostly personal blog at nubela.co/blog . I call it The Lazy CEO to
journal my journey as a solo founder trying to be a CEO. I try to be as honest
and candid as I can.

I started it as a discipline to write everyday, and it stuck.

------
yoz-y
[https://yozy.net](https://yozy.net)

The most interesting parts are recipes for quick bite. Otherwise I post
solutions to coding problems I had and didn't find good write-ups for at the
time.

------
bradley_taunt
[https://uglyduck.ca](https://uglyduck.ca) \- mostly web design focused with
random demos and experiments.

Nothing special by any means, just a place for me to rant or rave about design
in general.

------
mfkl
[https://mfkl.github.io/](https://mfkl.github.io/)

I write about VLC and LibVLCSharp, detailing how to build fun and unique
crossplatform multimedia app prototypes (all code is open).

------
squeakynick
I write about math, coding, and general geekery in a style similar to Martin
Gardner.
[http://www.datagenetics.com/blog.html](http://www.datagenetics.com/blog.html)

------
jldugger
I don't blog for the subscribers; I don't have a newsletter you should sub to
so I can advertise my consulting biz. Blogging _is_ something of a personal
time sink for posting during times of underemployment, and I imagine you can
see that in the publication dates.

I journal things so that I can stop thinking about old ideas, and polish up
the good ones for publication so that people the PageRank gods direct my way
can share their related new ideas. My audience is really Google, rather than
any community of subscribers. Reviewing the average time since last post
metrics in the Coders folder of my RSS reader, it seems I'm not alone. A lot
of people blog perhaps once a year, which is why the aggregation is useful.

I often blog as a form of longer lived documentation for ideas shared on
social media. I'll take some of the more inspired posts I've written up on
StackExchange or Reddit and repost on my own blog. As I write this I realize I
could polish up a few book reviews. In large part my goal is to reduce my role
as a digital peasant, generating content for someone else to monetize.

I also blog as a low effort low cost homelab. Learn how to write CSS, learn
how to use Jinja templates, learn how to write Chef and Terraform. Learn how
work within constraints, to optimize results without straying beyond the free
tiers. Learn how AdSense works, how referral systems work. The blog provides a
platform for motivated experimentation, so even though I have yet to get my
AdSense check, it's proved valuable as a professional experience.

It's also an exercise in hubris. I found out last week that my blog had been
offline, and that system that I had set in place for monitoring that was also
offline. Pingdom cancelled their free service and it seems I ignored their
warning emails. And it seems that Chef, which is responsible for keeping
services up, itself stopped working, presumably due to memory pressures from
working within the free tier. A self inflicted wound really, since I know this
happens and chose to live with the consequences.

~~~
valbaca
"""So where can I find your blog? """

~~~
jldugger
In my profile where it belongs

------
nfrankel
[https://blog.frankel.ch/](https://blog.frankel.ch/) aka a Java Geek

Mainly Java as I was a Java developer when I started Now a lot of Kotlin,
Spring Boot, Kubernetes, Testing, ...

------
bor0
[https://bor0.wordpress.com](https://bor0.wordpress.com)

I blog about math and programming. It is a random collection but mostly (but
not only) functional programming, formal verification.

------
cossray
[https://reiwaembedded.com/](https://reiwaembedded.com/) Some hardware, SBCs,
FPGAs topics. Latest project is building a simple mobile satellite ground
station.

------
azhenley
[http://web.eecs.utk.edu/~azh/blog.html](http://web.eecs.utk.edu/~azh/blog.html)

I’m a professor that blogs about game development, compilers, UI design, and
academia.

------
vinrob92
I interview productized service founders and they all share their revenue
transparently:
[https://www.productizedstartups.com](https://www.productizedstartups.com)

------
W0lf
[http://kai-wolf.me/pages/blog/](http://kai-wolf.me/pages/blog/)

Mostly technical stuff I've discovered or which I find particularly
interesting

------
banditelol
[https://blog.adityarp.com](https://blog.adityarp.com) Not much yet, but I am
going to fill it with what I learned. And I don't know why You should read it.

------
jventura
[http://joaoventura.net/blog/](http://joaoventura.net/blog/)

After 2012, I've been writing very infrequently about things mostly related to
Python..

------
vinrob92
[https://www.productizedstartups.com](https://www.productizedstartups.com)

I interview productized service founders sharing their stories and revenue
figures transparently.

------
kderbyma
My blog is [https://kyledm.ca](https://kyledm.ca)

It's just random articles - some tech, some rants, and it's got no ads.

I try to add different content but it's a smorgasbord

------
tuananh
[https://tuananh.net](https://tuananh.net)

I wrote about cloud native, homelab, mechanical keyboard mostly. no main
theme, just whatever I'm interested in at the time.

------
lewis1028282
[https://www.lewis8s.codes](https://www.lewis8s.codes)

I mainly make guides on how to use technologies such as Kubernetes and AWS
amplify. Feel free to post any criticism.

------
allenleein
[https://allenleein.github.io/](https://allenleein.github.io/)

I write mostly about venture capital and business strategy.

Latest posts:

\- Andreessen vs. Thiel (HN front page)

\- Lean Is for Mediocre Minds

\- The Upside of Creation

\- iPhone as a Service

------
swilliamsio
[http://www.swilliams.io](http://www.swilliams.io)

Just an assortment of varied stuff I've delved into. Mostly all tech. All
short and sweet (hopefully).

------
fogleman
[https://www.michaelfogleman.com/](https://www.michaelfogleman.com/)

Less of a blog and more of a software portfolio, but some of you might enjoy
taking a look.

------
shivaodin
I blog at [http://www.ssushant.in](http://www.ssushant.in) I blog
infrequently. I blog about using Julia programming language in OR and web
development.

------
thomasfedb
[https://blog.drake-brockman.id.au/](https://blog.drake-brockman.id.au/)

I very occasionally write things about studying medicine or my musings about
computers.

------
kevq
[https://kevq.uk](https://kevq.uk)

Personal blog that focuses on tech mostly. Also has some fish keeping,
motorbikes and recently (since being isolated) digital artwork.

------
RMarcus
[https://rmarcus.info](https://rmarcus.info)

I mostly post interactive or semi-narrative explanations of technical topics I
find interesting. 1-3 posts per year.

------
csbartus
I run a few blogs:

\- [http://metamn.io/gust/](http://metamn.io/gust/) \- About the fact that we
are programmable biocomputers, since 2006

\- [http://metamn.io/beat/](http://metamn.io/beat/) \- About design and code,
since 2015

\- [http://metamn.io/pulse/](http://metamn.io/pulse/) \- Taking our industry's
pulse, since 2013

\- [http://metamn.io/react](http://metamn.io/react) \- since 2018

\- [https://metamn.tumblr.com/](https://metamn.tumblr.com/) \- Visual
inspiration, since 2008

------
martin-adams
Mine is [https://meda.io](https://meda.io)

I write about mindset and webdev and aim for it to become a resource to get
unstuck in your dev career and startup journey.

------
potomak
[http://giovanni.curlybrackets.it](http://giovanni.curlybrackets.it)

I'm documenting the process for creating an adventure game on iOS and tvOS
using SpriteKit.

------
jimaek
[https://appfleet.com/blog](https://appfleet.com/blog) Lots of Docker related
content and tutorials both for advanced users and beginners

------
himynamesdave
My favourite excerpts from business / marketing / sales books:
[https://www.productgems.io/](https://www.productgems.io/)

Great for inspiration.

------
Arnie0426
[https://abhadury.com/](https://abhadury.com/) If you are interested in
personalization and recommender systems (and causal inference).

------
jurgenwerk
[https://myhandmadestory.com](https://myhandmadestory.com)

I publish interviews with people who make a living creating handmade products
and selling them online.

------
dmitshur
[https://dmitri.shuralyov.com/blog](https://dmitri.shuralyov.com/blog)

Its content spans from 2009 until 2020. It’s written by an actual human being.

------
farnasirim
[https://blog.farnasirim.ir](https://blog.farnasirim.ir)

Random walk among cs/math topics. From cellular automata to max flow
algorithms and infiniband.

------
lowdanie
[https://www.daniellowengrub.com/](https://www.daniellowengrub.com/)

I mostly discuss interesting mathematics that has applications to engineering.

------
tomerbd
[http://devatrest.blogspot.com/](http://devatrest.blogspot.com/) OnCall,
HighScale, Algorithms, Tips, Coding Interview, DataBases

------
mcguire
[https://maniagnosis.crsr.net/](https://maniagnosis.crsr.net/)

You probably shouldn't; it's not very awesome and nobody else reads it.

------
vladaionescu
I write about lessons learned the hard way while building companies and about
engineering management.

[https://vladaionescu.com](https://vladaionescu.com)

------
eldruin
Mine is: [https://blog.eldruin.com](https://blog.eldruin.com) I write mostly
about device drivers I write in Rust for use in embedded.

------
shriphani
[http://blog.shriphani.com/](http://blog.shriphani.com/) <\- at the moment I
post my sculpture, and CS research work here.

------
Maro
[http://bytepawn.com/](http://bytepawn.com/)

Recently I wrote about A/B testing topics (lots of Monte Carlo simulations).

Before that Deep Learning stuff.

------
praseetha
[https://imagineer.in](https://imagineer.in)

Posts are mostly on random topics in programming - introductory notes to refer
later, issue fixes, etc.

------
tmcw
[https://macwright.org/](https://macwright.org/)

‘published since 2011.’ Topics change gradually. Mostly things I do, read, and
like.

------
smirnov-am
[https://smirnov-am.github.io/](https://smirnov-am.github.io/) I write some
technical posts on python, flask and aws

------
hazzamanic
[https://www.arkleseizure.net/](https://www.arkleseizure.net/), it isn't
awesome and you shouldn't read it.

------
prakashdanish
[https://danishpraka.sh/](https://danishpraka.sh/)

Writing about things I'm interested in, mostly Vim, Go, Make and book reviews.

------
gabrielgamil001
[https://www.gabrielgamil.com](https://www.gabrielgamil.com) There is no real
reason to read it. At least yet. Only few posts.

------
mibzman
Mine is [http://weeklyproject.club/](http://weeklyproject.club/) . I write
about side projects & productivity!

------
livealife
[https://narayanasvenkat.github.io/](https://narayanasvenkat.github.io/)

I share my thoughts on Tech and CS. I am a CS undergraduate.

------
ig0r0
[https://blog.kulman.sk](https://blog.kulman.sk)

Personal blog about programming, mostly iOS and Swift development, some
hackintosh experience

------
nohuhu
Not my blog but I find it fascinating:
[https://technicshistory.com](https://technicshistory.com)

Really surprised nobody mentioned it yet...

------
b4d
[https://b4d.sablun.org/blog/](https://b4d.sablun.org/blog/)

Fast and static, lately I am writing about my CTF journey.

------
guscost
[https://guscost.com](https://guscost.com)

70% rants, 30% computers and math. Most try to be amusing, but you might get
mad at some.

------
nnn1234
[https://wisdomcurated.com](https://wisdomcurated.com) Curating the wisdom of
the internets about various things

------
danielenick89
I sometimes blog at www.nicassio.it/daniele/blog and you probably shouldn't
read it. It's just a collection of mostly little side projects.

------
ndn97
I write about my personal cloud and web activities I do on my blog
[https://nageshdn.com](https://nageshdn.com)

------
admerox
[https://adrianmejia.com/](https://adrianmejia.com/)

Javascript, Algorithms, Software Engineering tools and tips

------
JamesQuigley
[https://blog.quigley.codes](https://blog.quigley.codes)

I mostly blog about issues I ran into so the posts tend to be practical

------
ijustwanttovote
[https://www.michael1e.com](https://www.michael1e.com) I just put things I
learn online. Nothing special.

------
ponadr
[https://ponadr.blog/](https://ponadr.blog/) I mainly talk about food choices
and sustainability.

------
HIP_HOP
Just boring data science stuff. Don't read it!

[https://medium.com/@romanorac](https://medium.com/@romanorac)

------
ggurgone
[https://giuseppegurgone.com/blog/](https://giuseppegurgone.com/blog/)

It is minimal and easy to digest.

~~~
ggurgone
You can have it too
[https://github.com/giuseppeg/giuseppeg.github.com](https://github.com/giuseppeg/giuseppeg.github.com)

------
Wacko_dacko
[http://www.thingsaregood.com](http://www.thingsaregood.com) I post one piece
of good news once a day.

------
alexitosrv
On a related note (2008 called, it asked about microblogging) if you guys have
Twitter, what is your handle? Looking to expand my timeline too!

~~~
meagher
awkweb

------
kuharich
\- [http://dashupdate.com/](http://dashupdate.com/) \- I made it \- Because I
made it

------
ArtofEmails
Not a blog per se but take a look at:
[https://artofemails.com/](https://artofemails.com/)

It shares proven email templates to get clients, ask for referrals, etc.

Yes there are a lot of templates out there, but 95% of them sound template-y
and could probably pass a reverse Turing test.

I find the key to what makes an email work is both in the ask and how you say
it (sounding human sounds like it should be second-nature, until we find
ourselves typing into that box with a goal to convince someone or sell
something).

------
eitland
erik.itland.no - you might enjoy it if you liked parts of the old Internet, at
least that is part of my motivation: to add some genuine, non-slick content.

There is a mix of me fixing stuff, technical content and blogs.

No ads, no third party trackers (I watch the server logs though).

Updated whenever I feel like it, but there is a RSS feed in case you like what
you see and want to know when I post something new.

------
ndn97
I write my experiences with AWS and web at
[https://nageshdn.com](https://nageshdn.com)

------
gbasin
[https://garybasin.com](https://garybasin.com)

I share my best insights distilled into 140 words per week

------
nreece
[https://www.nilkanth.com](https://www.nilkanth.com) on the philosophy of
technology.

------
samdung
[https://eggonomy.com/](https://eggonomy.com/) (not mine). Just for fun.

------
Bogdanp
[https://defn.io](https://defn.io) . I mostly write about Racket-related
stuff.

------
makeee
[https://usehooks.com](https://usehooks.com)

Easy to understand React hook examples.

------
pawurb
[https://pawelurbanek.com](https://pawelurbanek.com) ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
gavreh
[https://gavinr.com](https://gavinr.com) JavaScript, maps, data

------
jfreax
I currently also began blogging at
[https://blog.jdsoft.de](https://blog.jdsoft.de)

It's a static site generated with Zola and some custom glue code to use Joplin
as an editor for my blog. It works great and I'm satisfied with the
performance and overall look.

Content is rare. So there is actually no reason to read the blog. But it is
fun to tinker with it.

------
eruci
[https://eruci.com](https://eruci.com)

I blog about once in a decade.

------
cdiamand
Https://topstonks.com

Its a newsletter and blog covering market sentiment from wallstreetbets and
4chan.

------
astrikos
[https://artres.xyz](https://artres.xyz) I blog about art tutorials and
resources. I also host interviews with creatives that reach out to me. I have
a lot of fun doing it. I also have a design/artist utilities like an idea
generator and a random image mood board generator.

PS: great stuff here everybody!

------
grecy
theroadchoseme.com

I quit my software engineering job and spent two years driving from Alaska to
Argentina through Latin America.

Then years later I quit again and drove three years right around Africa
through 35 countries.

For anyone that wants to do something similar I also created wikioverland.org

------
kawfey
[https://n0ssc.com](https://n0ssc.com)

It’s about ham radio.

------
pratikbhavsar
Modern NLP

Hi guys, I enjoy working on NLP(Natural Language Processing) and have been
making a collection of my practical learnings on my medium publication.

Why read this? I try to cover things which are either practical or less known
to people.

[https://medium.com/modern-nlp](https://medium.com/modern-nlp)

If you want medium paywall free links, you can find them here.

[http://pratik.ai](http://pratik.ai)

------
auston
[https://bitsorbricks.com/writing](https://bitsorbricks.com/writing)

It’s not that awesome TBH. You’d read because every now and then I publish
something informative, useful or thought provoking. But it’s mostly just info
about my Personal life.

------
baby
I write about cryptography, mostly about resources that I think are missing.
If I’m trying to learn something new and nobody has written a good explanation
of it then I’ll write it!

[https://www.cryptologie.net](https://www.cryptologie.net)

Some examples of articles I've written:

* A 4-part series on hash-based signatures [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/306/hash-based-signature...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/306/hash-based-signatures-part-i-one-time-signatures-ots/)

* ASN.1 vs DER vs PEM vs x509 vs PKCS#7 vs .... [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/260/asn1-vs-der-vs-pem-v...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/260/asn1-vs-der-vs-pem-vs-x509-vs-pkcs7-vs/)

* BEAST: An Explanation of the CBC Attack on TLS [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/413/beast-an-explanation...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/413/beast-an-explanation-of-the-cbc-attack-on-tls/)

* Fault attacks on RSA's signatures [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/371/fault-attacks-on-rsa...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/371/fault-attacks-on-rsas-signatures/)

* A history of end-to-end encryption and the death of PGP [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/487/a-history-of-end-to-...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/487/a-history-of-end-to-end-encryption-and-the-death-of-pgp/)

* Cryptographic Signatures, Surprising Pitfalls, and LetsEncrypt [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/495/cryptographic-signat...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/495/cryptographic-signatures-surprising-pitfalls-and-letsencrypt/)

* How symmetric password-authenticated key exchanges work (sPAKE) [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/490/how-symmetric-passwo...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/490/how-symmetric-password-authenticated-key-exchanges-work-spake/)

* Proof of Elgamal's semantic security using a reduction to DDH [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/464/proof-of-elgamals-se...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/464/proof-of-elgamals-semantic-security-using-a-reduction-to-ddh/)

* Developers Are Not Idiots [https://www.cryptologie.net/article/466/developers-are-not-i...](https://www.cryptologie.net/article/466/developers-are-not-idiots/)

~~~
some_furry
I love your blog, David!

~~~
baby
Thanks :D

------
rammy1234
will comment here so for my bookmark. i wrote my own static site generator as
a learning experience.

[https://www.staticfire.site](https://www.staticfire.site)

------
rodolphoarruda
This thread is a real joy to read! Thanks a lot!

Long live the decentralized web.

------
nixpulvis
don't: [https://nixpulvis.com/ramblings](https://nixpulvis.com/ramblings)

------
markosaric
I have a personal blog at [https://markosaric.com/](https://markosaric.com/).

I'm a digital marketer. I've recently gone freelance and I'm trying to find
better ways to do website/startup marketing in the world of all the privacy
regulations and big tech companies controlling a lot of the web while an
increasing number of people not liking all the ads and all the tracking.

So I've posted about topics such as:

How to promote your SaaS using ethical marketing
[https://markosaric.com/ethical-marketing/](https://markosaric.com/ethical-
marketing/)

Ways to de-Google-ify your own website [https://markosaric.com/surveillance-
capitalism/](https://markosaric.com/surveillance-capitalism/)

Why you should remove Disqus from your site [https://markosaric.com/remove-
disqus/](https://markosaric.com/remove-disqus/)

Things you can do to reduce the carbon emissions of your website
[https://markosaric.com/speed-up-wordpress/](https://markosaric.com/speed-up-
wordpress/)

You can read my posts at
[https://markosaric.com/blog/](https://markosaric.com/blog/) and some of my
posts have been discussed in Hacker News in the past such as:

How to fight back against Google AMP [https://markosaric.com/google-
amp/](https://markosaric.com/google-amp/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21712733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21712733)

Give Firefox a chance for a faster, calmer and distraction-free web
[https://markosaric.com/firefox/](https://markosaric.com/firefox/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21497488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21497488)

------
tmaly
[https://tysonmaly.com](https://tysonmaly.com)

I don't post as often as I would like, but when I do, I try to provide value.

------
nartam11
martymarkenson.com Because you want to learn practical advice about creating
Augmented Reality content

------
yur3i__
jordekang.xyz You shouldn't read it honestly its just a bunch of rants about
nonsense

------
dwarkesh
dwarkesh.substack.com

I write about memetics, epistemology, constructor theory, AI, and creativity.

------
robheaton
I write regularly about security, programming, and several other topics at
[http://robertheaton.com/](http://robertheaton.com/) . They’re detailed,
offbeat, and very funny. I’ve broken several high-profile privacy abuses, most
notably:

* Wacom drawing tablets track the name of every application that you open - [https://robertheaton.com/2020/02/05/wacom-drawing-tablets-tr...](https://robertheaton.com/2020/02/05/wacom-drawing-tablets-track-name-of-every-application-you-open/)

* “Stylish" browser extension steals all your internet history - [https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/02/stylish-browser-extensio...](https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/02/stylish-browser-extension-steals-your-internet-history/)

* HP printers try to send data back to HP about your devices and what you print \- [https://robertheaton.com/2019/09/15/hp-printers-send-data-on...](https://robertheaton.com/2019/09/15/hp-printers-send-data-on-what-you-print-back-to-hp/)

===

I write the Steve Steveington Chronicles, in which you and your good friend,
Steve Steveington, exploit weird security and privacy edge cases in the
internet:

* Fun with your friend's Facebook and Tinder sessions - [https://robertheaton.com/2014/12/08/fun-with-your-friends-fa...](https://robertheaton.com/2014/12/08/fun-with-your-friends-facebook-and-tinder-session-tokens/)

* How Tinder keeps your exact location (a bit) private - [https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/09/how-tinder-keeps-your-lo...](https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/09/how-tinder-keeps-your-location-a-bit-private/)

===

I write a lot for “advanced beginners” - people who understand how for-loops
and if-statements work, but who aren’t sure what to do next:

* Programming Projects for Advanced Beginners - [https://robertheaton.com/2018/12/08/programming-projects-for...](https://robertheaton.com/2018/12/08/programming-projects-for-advanced-beginners/)

* [https://robertheaton.com/pfab](https://robertheaton.com/pfab)

===

I write about being a parent:

* Childbirth: a father's-eye view - [https://robertheaton.com/2019/06/17/childbirth-a-fathers-eye...](https://robertheaton.com/2019/06/17/childbirth-a-fathers-eye-view/)

* Plus five more episodes (and counting), linked from the bottom of that post

===

Finally, I write detailed explanations of complex technical topics:

* HTTPS in the real world - [https://robertheaton.com/2018/11/28/https-in-the-real-world/](https://robertheaton.com/2018/11/28/https-in-the-real-world/)

* How does Tor work? - [https://robertheaton.com/2019/04/06/how-does-tor-work/](https://robertheaton.com/2019/04/06/how-does-tor-work/)

------
ashishb
ashishb.net - I write about travel, technology, and book summaries

------
samuelgoto
[https://code.sgo.to](https://code.sgo.to)

------
ZguideZ
I still maintain two blogs:

Vagobond ( [https://www.vagobond.com](https://www.vagobond.com) ) is about my
travel and geographic adventures along with many trips about how to travel
well on a limited budget.

The Korean Penis Park [http://vagobond.com/the-penis-park-in-samcheok-south-
korea/](http://vagobond.com/the-penis-park-in-samcheok-south-korea/)

All the Books I've written for Free: [http://vagobond.com/im-giving-away-all-
the-books-ive-written...](http://vagobond.com/im-giving-away-all-the-books-
ive-written/)

[http://vagobond.com/ancient-hawaiian-death-and-burial-
practi...](http://vagobond.com/ancient-hawaiian-death-and-burial-practices/)

Antichrist2020 (
[https://www.antichrist2020.com](https://www.antichrist2020.com) ) is the
fusion of the many blogs I've written over the past 25 years with entries
dating back to the 1990s. It has wandered all over the place to whatever is
interesting to me at the time - today it is mostly about the end of the modern
world as we know it, the destruction of the world by capitalism and corrupt
American politics and the decline of the American state.

A few interesting posts: Manifesto of a Cultural Terrorist:
[http://www.antichrist2020.com/2020/01/16/manifesto-of-a-
cult...](http://www.antichrist2020.com/2020/01/16/manifesto-of-a-cultural-
terrorist-by-oscar-wallace/)

Manifesto of Peopolism: [http://www.antichrist2020.com/2020/02/20/a-manifesto-
of-peop...](http://www.antichrist2020.com/2020/02/20/a-manifesto-of-
peopolism/)

The Bushplug - Our GW BUSH Silicon Buttplug
[http://www.antichrist2020.com/2006/09/25/george-w-bush-
buttp...](http://www.antichrist2020.com/2006/09/25/george-w-bush-buttplug-
from-wwwfuknus/)

[http://www.antichrist2020.com/2006/11/15/we-exposed-bush-
as-...](http://www.antichrist2020.com/2006/11/15/we-exposed-bush-as-a-
buttplug-to-more-than-6-million-with-your-help/)

------
jwilber
jwilber.me

Some cool dataviz stuff if you’re bored

------
justanotherdot
[https://justanotherdot.com](https://justanotherdot.com)

I write about language-agnostic mental models as well as Rust specific tips
and lessons. I've written about:

* Processes for reading code: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/reading-code-is-decodin...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/reading-code-is-decoding.html)

* Treating a codebase as a home (as opposed to a skyscraper): [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/make-a-home.html](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/make-a-home.html)

* Writing useful pull requests: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/what-makes-a-good-pr.ht...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/what-makes-a-good-pr.html)

* Habit formation: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/habit-a-tale-of-two-wat...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/habit-a-tale-of-two-water-bottles.html)

* Handling the stress of continually learning new skills: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/an-infinite-barrage-of-...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/an-infinite-barrage-of-mountains-to-climb.html)

* Ways to approach refactoring: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/safely-shape-code-with-...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/safely-shape-code-with-curtains.html)

* Tips for using git: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/how-i-git.html](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/how-i-git.html)

* The power of feedback loops, among other things such as principles and patterns: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/a-love-letter-to-feedba...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/a-love-letter-to-feedback-loops.html)

* Mental models for testing practices, such as involution, idempotence, and roundtripping: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/the-lowly-assert-roundt...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/the-lowly-assert-roundtrips.html)

* A primer to fuzzing Rust programs: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/catching-panics-in-depe...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/catching-panics-in-dependencies.html)

* Ways to pick, and win, a fight with the borrow checker in Rust: [https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/four-ways-to-avoid-the-...](https://www.justanotherdot.com/posts/four-ways-to-avoid-the-wrath-of-the-borrow-checker.html)

------
samirillian
idealforum.org

Semiotics + Phenomenology + Existentialism + ~Platonism + Marxism + Computer
Science.

I think the reason we don't have Email 2.0 or the Facebook Killer is that we
still don't _really_ understand the problem. I want to help lay the groundwork
for understanding that problem.

cf., idealforum.org/leeching-through-the-lens/

------
mrpickels
I don't have a blog and you should not read any, go out and enjoy the sun and
people instead of reading unimportant stuff on the internet!

~~~
roboyoshi
then why are you reading hackernews ?

Let the people have their fun.

